# Couple of my builds



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

I use to build models when i was a kid. Workin on cars and pesonal life shit.All that when away. i just started recently in spare time workin on a few. so imma show u what ive done.

Big Lots donk Chevelle


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

interior









hood


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

67


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

more of the 67


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

BIG LOTS 63


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOOD TO SEE MORE BUILDERS ON LAYITLOW  GET LUIS TO BUILD THEM :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

damn bro those rides are nice i love that 63


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

you've got some nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+May 14 2008, 09:28 AM~10653024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

its gonna take me a long time but im startin a replica of my real ls mc. what size plastic should i get to make the trunk jambs and also size for pattern tape. tis is the car


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 14 2008, 10:39 AM~10653081
> *lol luis dont like buildin much. he do got alot of models though
> thank u
> thanx
> *



HE GOT SOME OF MINE IN THERE..GONNA HAVE SOME MORE SOON


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 14 2008, 11:43 AM~10653101
> *its gonna take me a long time but im startin a replica of my real ls mc. what size plastic should i get to make the trunk jambs and also size for pattern tape. tis is the car
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn, thats ur ride.. ive always liked the detail in the paint job on that ls, pretty cool to see you wanting to make a model after it.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice builds homie good luck on the replica


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+May 14 2008, 09:52 AM~10653173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank u very much


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice clean builds homie that 67 and 63 are too clean Good luck on the LS it will come out clean


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx dawg


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that 63 is nice i like the paint and good luck on the replica its a nice car and should b a nice model


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

not much on the DONK, but the 67 and 63 are :wow:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

gansta pimpin ,sweet werk


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2.and i always wanted to know who owned that car. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

63 is clean homie, and did you use gold leaf on the paterns?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 14 2008, 09:03 AM~10652865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hot rod donk
herm you might be on to something here 
after all there are low rods out in the world today
very interesting


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 14 2008, 07:30 PM~10656095
> *hot rod donk
> herm you might be on to something here
> after all there are low rods out in the world today
> ...


RACING DONKS DOES NOT WORK.....


:biggrin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8znD7-l5Tmo


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

aparently here where i live they do
and everyone is callin my hearse stupid?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 14 2008, 07:35 PM~10656159
> *aparently here where i live they do
> and everyone is callin my hearse stupid?
> *


your heasre is still stupid

:biggrin:

:uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 14 2008, 04:32 PM~10656117
> *RACING DONKS DOES NOT WORK.....
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DUMB ASS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 14 2008, 04:36 PM~10656177
> *your heasre is still stupid
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


well i can spell hearse right 
J/K homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dade county+May 14 2008, 04:05 PM~10655954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea its leftover leafing i have from my car


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

gonna post soon pics of g.n/regal vert im doin and progress on my replica. :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 14 2008, 04:32 PM~10656117
> *RACING DONKS DOES NOT WORK.....
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

where's the pink 86 regal? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 21 2008, 01:18 AM~10702329
> *where's the pink 86 regal?  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



sold it now i just got my ls.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

wutz gud nugga ,did you get a monty frum felix ,or you just stoped by to chekem out


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 21 2008, 08:15 PM~10708771
> *wutz gud nugga ,did you get a monty frum felix ,or you just stoped by to chekem out
> *



naw i found the monte at michaels ( i didnt even know they sell models there) im just waitin on the ls kit from twin to starts the paint. when i went to felix i got the plastic for the jambs,some round tubing and a buick g.n kit which is almost done.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

vert regal almost done


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

updates on my replica mc ls.. (slow but its getin there)


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:wow: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

tell me what u guys think?






> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 29 2008, 06:13 AM~10760666
> *:wow:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 29 2008, 07:54 AM~10761120
> *lookin good bro
> *



thanx


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i took some pics of this monte i did when i was like 14. ITS REALLY DUSTY being that im 26 now...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 29 2008, 09:13 AM~10760665
> *updates on my replica mc ls.. (slow but its getin there)
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
tyte work, the rims look perfect.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 29 2008, 01:19 PM~10763565
> *:wow:
> tyte work, the rims look perfect.
> *



thanx, just gotta finish sanding some filler on the jambs so i can start the paint :uh:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

the other monte's impressive for being a 12 year old model and built by a 14 year old. o and about biglots, i went btu they only had da coupes, impalas ss, and the chevelle wagon. i already ordered 2 lowrider coupes off ebay, but i still couldnt pass up on a 5 dollar kit, so i got the coupe lol.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 29 2008, 01:26 PM~10763627
> *the other monte's impressive for being a 12 year old model and built by a 14 year old. o and about biglots, i went btu they only had da coupes, impalas ss, and the chevelle wagon. i already ordered 2 lowrider coupes off ebay, but i still couldnt pass up on a 5 dollar kit, so i got the coupe lol.
> *


thanx yea they dont sell those plated kits no more :angry: u learn alot like the hindges and shit like that. anyways yea biglots got the ones i told u but the 63 i only find them in the b.l. on flagler.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

drop mounts like my car.








under shot


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a 61 i did in between the mc ls..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds that monte looks hella good for a 14 year old r u gonna redo it now that ur more experienced?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice impala


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 8 2008, 10:24 AM~10823067
> *nice builds that monte looks hella good for a 14 year old r u gonna redo it now that ur more experienced?
> *



thanx! i was thinking of but i think i'll just buy a new one and transfer all the plated stuff. Back then i did the interior with some furry shit that is ugly and i wouldnt know how to take it off without leaving some on. so i dunno but i do want 2 redo it


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 8 2008, 10:26 AM~10823074
> *nice impala
> *



thanx dawg :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: :cheesy: thanx marinate


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 8 2008, 10:29 AM~10823087
> *thanx! i was thinking of but i think i'll just buy a new one and transfer all the plated stuff.  Back then i did the interior with some furry shit that is ugly and i wouldnt know how to take it off without leaving some on. so i dunno but i do want 2 redo it
> *


i dont think you should redo that one persay, but build a new one somewhat similar! i like the old one the way it is and its dating itself for a lack of better terms! looks awesome and should stay the way it is! i think it would be a shame to tear it up!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 8 2008, 11:03 AM~10823242
> *i dont think you should redo that one persay, but build a new one somewhat similar!  i like the old one the way it is and its dating itself for a lack of better terms!  looks awesome and should stay the way it is!  i think it would be a shame to tear it up!*



i feel the same. i guess im just gonna leave it alone lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 8 2008, 11:50 AM~10823176
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:  thanx marinate
> *


TAKE SOME OUTSIDE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

will do later 2day.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i would prolly leave it alone to just cause its so old and its always good to have old stuff to show how u have improved over the years i wish i still hadsome of mine from my rookie years but i never could leave em alone when i couldnt afford a new kit lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 8 2008, 01:38 PM~10823390
> *yea i would prolly leave it alone to just cause its so old and its always good to have old stuff to show how u have improved over the years i wish i still hadsome of mine from my rookie years but i never could leave em alone when i couldnt afford a new kit lol
> *


thats why i dont have a monte,a monte,a glasshouse.another glasshouse, a regal,or an 86 gmc, i really wish ida kept the regal and the gmc cuz those were my favorite, the truck had a spinning bed and was the only electric model that ive ever liked besides real deal 64.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 8 2008, 11:38 AM~10823390
> *yea i would prolly leave it alone to just cause its so old and its always good to have old stuff to show how u have improved over the years i wish i still hadsome of mine from my rookie years but i never could leave em alone when i couldnt afford a new kit lol
> *



 :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a lac im doin...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

mocked up the rims on the 40 coupe lol


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn,that lack is clean


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SHOW THE LS PAINTED ALREADY!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 15 2008, 11:21 AM~10873672
> *SHOW THE LS PAINTED ALREADY!
> *



lol i wish is was done.ive been workin on my car getting it ready for a picnic in 2weeks so u know how that goes. i just shot the base color of my car and did the rockers. still gotta clean the ricker edges up and start patterns. imma take a pick of the belly of car. hers how it looks so far..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jun 14 2008, 07:59 PM~10871201
> *damn,that lack is clean
> *



thanx homie. i'll post pics of evrything once i finish it.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM IT YOU ROLLING ON WHITEWALLS!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 15 2008, 01:09 PM~10874187
> *DAM IT YOU ROLLING ON WHITEWALLS!
> *



there just placed on there. but my car kinda does lol :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is looking good Homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

not to hate or anything but how far are those extended?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Jun 16 2008, 10:46 AM~10879700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its cool im not worried bout being hated on.. there extended 3"


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wow y?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i love the look so when i was building my car i did em. i got 2 sets of arms anyways.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u got shorter ones too?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 16 2008, 01:10 PM~10880920
> *u got shorter ones too?
> *



yea 1.5"


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 16 2008, 11:46 AM~10879700
> *That is looking good Homie
> *


x2 nice 1:1 Monte too!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

DAMN! Those are some badass models!

I can't wait to see how that LS turns out!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westempire+Jun 20 2008, 09:57 AM~10913094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK U! the ls is on hold till i get more paint for the patterns. i finished the lac and coupe 40. im also doin a glasshouse now.(model)


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

sup nugga ,that ls is sweet ,wutz crakin round your way


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx. just been workin on my car trien 2 get it ready for our picnic nxt weekend. u?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

glasshouse im doin b4 clear.









after clear


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lac i did.(still missing the front bumper moldings)


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 23 2008, 08:28 AM~10931061
> *lac i did.(still missing the front bumper moldings)
> 
> 
> ...


Lac looks good.... I say shave the back of the spare down so it sits flush....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides are coming out clean bro, nice work


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Jun 23 2008, 08:50 AM~10931238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank u :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 23 2008, 10:26 AM~10931052
> *glasshouse im doin b4 clear.
> 
> 
> ...




I m feeling this one :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

some nice builds there hommie !!! wicked paint jobs


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C+Jun 23 2008, 02:57 PM~10933928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank u very much. im trien to get the patterns on models a lil better to try and start on the ls.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

pics 2morrow of it finished hopefully.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 23 2008, 09:26 AM~10931052
> *glasshouse im doin b4 clear.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOOKS GOOD BRO.......ALL GOLD WHEELS? :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 24 2008, 12:21 PM~10940877
> *:0 LOOKS GOOD BRO.......ALL GOLD WHEELS? :biggrin:
> *



yea. i hate not having color on the wheels but i like how it looks on all golds


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie like the caddy and the patterns on the glasshouse


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice rides bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball+Jun 24 2008, 04:27 PM~10942668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx alot


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

rides look good.... :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Jun 25 2008, 10:55 AM~10948166
> *rides look good.... :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: love that glasshouse!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: thanx


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

that glasshouse is lookin clean!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: love the patterens!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx!! imma post final pics 2morrow cuzi cant find my damn usb cable :angry:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

some more of the glasshouse....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

*That Impala lookin sweet, those are some badazz patterns, 
the gold wheels also goes with the car, 
Also that's a nice lookin caddy. SWEET! *


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

NICE 76. PATTERNS LOOK NICE, I DIG THE goLD BMF TOO


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos+Jul 6 2008, 11:50 AM~11022107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx alot :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

All the rides look sweet, 
can't wait to see that LS all finished up.....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Jul 7 2008, 02:13 PM~11029876
> *All the rides look sweet,
> can't wait to see that LS all finished up.....
> *



thanx! lol the ls i jus keep pushin it back and build other models i got.i need to finish that shit


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

2morrow imma post pics of a 63 im finish'n


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

63 almost done


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That 63 is *BADASS* homie very nice job on it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 9 2008, 10:01 AM~11045846
> *That 63 is BADASS homie very nice job on it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanx alot homie !


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

GREAT WORK! on the 63 bro... very clean


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 9 2008, 10:05 AM~11045449
> *63 almost done
> 
> 
> ...


SICK HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that trey is badass!!! nice work! :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westempire+Jul 9 2008, 09:18 PM~11051827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thanx


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a cream 64 im doin.


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

dang homie builds are coming out great keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:thumbsup: thanx brett


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work on the builds bro


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 15 2008, 12:39 PM~11094015
> *a cream 64 im doin.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 "CREAM OF THE CROP"


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

wheels on the way


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Jul 17 2008, 10:48 PM~11117782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i like it. u just named the 64. i gave it a gold pearl and im bmf. i'll post pics 2morrow or so. 



> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 18 2008, 09:01 AM~11119779
> *wheels on the way
> *


thank u very much :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good j :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 18 2008, 12:23 PM~11121282
> *lookin good j :biggrin:
> *



thanx :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 15 2008, 12:39 PM~11094015
> *a cream 64 im doin.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 DAM BRO! you gettin down..Very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lookin good bro.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westempire+Jul 19 2008, 11:52 PM~11130573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx jeff. trien 2 keep up with u!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

very nice work bro.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

damn J... models too?? ..lol.. lookin good. :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jul 20 2008, 05:22 PM~11134096
> *damn J... models too?? ..lol.. lookin good. :thumbsup:
> *



lol yea this is somethin ive dne since a lil kid just stoped for years. it keeps my mind away from shit. (lol im a very angry type of guy) thanx anyways


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

any more pics of it?? :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 21 2008, 01:31 PM~11140648
> *any more pics of it?? :biggrin:
> *


i came to my moms house with the camera (where my computer is at) but brought the wrong usb cable. im done with the 64 so i'll post pics 2morrow.


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

You are putting out some top notch models!

What did you use for the gold stripe on this glasshouse? It looks like really fine tape, maybe. 

I'm feelin' it.

Can't wait to see your replica.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 22 2008, 06:18 PM~11151456
> *i came to my moms house with the camera (where my computer is at) but brought the wrong usb cable. im done with the 64 so i'll post pics 2morrow.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Jul 22 2008, 03:46 PM~11151751
> *You are putting out some top notch models!
> 
> What did you use for the gold stripe on this glasshouse?  It looks like really fine tape, maybe.
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Cream of the Crop 64....
























































the cream color has a h.o.k. gold sparkle pearl.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

sweet impala!!! i like them wire wheels and the for sale sign! both nice touches! whered ya get em? also what did u use for the carpet?!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 23 2008, 06:57 AM~11157077
> *sweet impala!!! i like them wire wheels and the for sale sign! both nice touches! whered ya get em? also what did u use for the carpet?!
> *


carpet is flocking. for sale signs i got em from phatras on here. thanx for the comments.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

64 looks good i like the color and the forsale sign is a nice touch


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 23 2008, 08:33 AM~11157642
> *64 looks good i like the color and the forsale sign is a nice touch
> *


thanx homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

if anyone wanna buy any of them pm me. make real offers please. if not then they'll just keep adding to the shelf


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides are looking clean....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 25 2008, 08:45 AM~11176545
> *Rides are looking clean....
> *



thaxn trien one day 2 build like u


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 looks good bro.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE TO SEE A 3 WHEEL STANCE !!!


GOOD WORK


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jul 26 2008, 02:01 AM~11182793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yea when i was building this one. "my son was like y dont u put it on 3 wheels?" so i said fuck it. thanx homie


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Jul 22 2008, 03:46 PM~11151751
> *You are putting out some top notch models!
> 
> What did you use for the gold stripe on this glasshouse?  It looks like really fine tape, maybe.
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jul 29 2008, 09:27 PM~11212015
> *:0  :cheesy: omg dude this and that tan 64 look clean enough to start up!! :thumbsup: keep up the good work.
> *



thanx dawg. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

this week imma post up a 66 wagon and a 90's caprice im painting . waiting on chrome to get here :cheesy:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 4 2008, 10:16 AM~11253549
> *this week imma post up a 66 wagon and a 90's caprice im painting . waiting on chrome to get here  :cheesy:
> *




did u send something off to be chromed?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 4 2008, 09:24 AM~11253631
> *did u send something off to be chromed?
> *


yea like 3 weeks ago. they said it should be done by 2day.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

propzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!!damn fool you killing tham dowg....were you get all ur car's from if you don't mind me asking you???felix hobby shop???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

that's were I got my rims & paint for my model :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 4 2008, 09:17 PM~11260836
> *propzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!!damn fool you killing tham dowg....were you get all ur car's from if you don't mind me asking you???felix hobby shop???
> *


thanx dawg! :biggrin: well i get my models from different places , order them online,felix,micheals,biglots...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 5 2008, 12:49 PM~11264108
> *thanx dawg! :biggrin:  well i get my models from different places , order them online,felix,micheals,biglots...
> *


damn I need to hit up big lots than :biggrin:


----------



## edd713 (Jul 10, 2008)

that Cream of the Crop 64 is clean :worship:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Aug 5 2008, 06:50 PM~11269161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx homie :cheesy:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

all the models look nice as fuck. props on them. ive been procrastinating on starting some soon. just wanna find one i really wanna build.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 6 2008, 09:49 AM~11273759
> *all the models look nice as fuck. props on them.  ive been procrastinating on starting some soon. just wanna find one  i really wanna build.
> *


thanx dawg. this is stuff ive loved doin since i was a jit (it got me into lowriding period!) just left it alone for many years and got back into it. its like a drug for almost.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

wagon i painted.... waiting on parts.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 6 2008, 01:04 PM~11273877
> *wagon i painted.... waiting on parts.
> 
> 
> ...


damn propz!!!what type of airbrushe gun u use to paint tham


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 6 2008, 10:09 AM~11273905
> *damn  propz!!!what type of airbrushe gun u use to paint tham
> *



the base coats i shoot it out of regular pasche airbrush, or spray paint, candy and clear out of my reg car painting gun.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn bro sik ass patterns, nice work


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 6 2008, 10:19 AM~11273992
> *damn bro sik ass patterns, nice work
> *


thanx homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 6 2008, 01:11 PM~11273925
> *the base coats i shoot it out of regular pasche airbrush, or spray paint, candy and clear out of my reg car painting gun.
> *


 :biggrin:.....thankz alot for telling me were u buy ur ride's at today was my day off from work so I want & got 2 new ride's for the low :biggrin: ill post tham in my topic later


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

thankz for the new spot to get model's from cuzo 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11276239


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 6 2008, 02:20 PM~11276250
> *thankz for the new spot to get model's from cuzo
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11276239
> *


lol no problem. they didnt have no lac or 63 huh..? im working on the same two kits u bought.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 6 2008, 06:03 PM~11276618
> *lol no problem. they didnt have no lac or 63 huh..? im working on the same two kits u bought.
> *


naw man they only had 2 wagon's 1 caprice & 1 honda


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 6 2008, 10:04 AM~11273877
> *wagon i painted.... waiting on parts.
> 
> 
> ...



DAM ***** GETTIN LOOSE THAT SHIT LOOKS RAW :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Aug 6 2008, 04:53 PM~11277599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanx ni99a


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 6 2008, 01:04 PM~11273877
> *wagon i painted.... waiting on parts.
> 
> 
> ...


are you serious bro. :0 with all that chrome, that wagon is gonna be killer. cant wait to see this done up. nice work bro.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 6 2008, 04:58 PM~11277661
> *are you serious bro. :0 with all that chrome, that wagon is gonna be killer. cant wait to see this done up. nice work bro.
> *


 thanx jeff. shit your wagon made me go buy one lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I GOT THAT 70, SORRY I AIN'T GOT BACK AT YA


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 6 2008, 05:21 PM~11277861
> *I GOT THAT 70, SORRY I AIN'T GOT BACK AT YA
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 6 2008, 06:26 PM~11277920
> *
> *


 :biggrin: SEALED 2


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 7 2008, 11:39 AM~11284716
> *:biggrin: SEALED 2
> *


i'll be waiting for them :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 7 2008, 12:41 PM~11284731
> *i'll be waiting for them  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 6 2008, 10:04 AM~11273877
> *wagon i painted.... waiting on parts.
> 
> 
> ...


GOD DAMN :0 lookn real good with the staition wagon. cant wait to see what parts you got for it.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 7 2008, 11:45 AM~11284768
> *GOD DAMN :0  lookn real good with the staition wagon. cant wait to see what parts you got for it.
> *


thanx homie!! :cheesy: just engine and suspension that i through on the rack of other parts (cars) that i sent to chrome. :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 6 2008, 01:04 PM~11273877
> *wagon i painted.... waiting on parts.
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnnn i couldnt pass by with out saying somethin, shit looks sick. the patterns are just right. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: did u mail out for your chrome? cuz i heard of some dude here in miami who is starting to chrome plastics. but hes not advertising yet.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

really??? u know who? and thanx on the props


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

AWESOME build. paint job is Crazy


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 7 2008, 03:43 PM~11286893
> *AWESOME build. paint job is Crazy
> *


thanx dawg


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 7 2008, 03:15 PM~11285015
> *really??? u know who? and thanx on the props
> *


i dont kno the dude, but he did some pieces on a friend of mines monte for practice. came out perfect. but he says hes not gonna advertise or do other jobs until hes "better".


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

honestly, these models are sick. throwing it down with the patterns and leafing. I usually get my models at warricks, or biglots in north miami. they usually have kits of 3 models for like 13 bucks at biglots.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Aug 8 2008, 08:56 PM~11298144
> *i dont kno the dude, but he did some pieces on a friend of mines monte for practice. came out perfect. but he says hes not gonna advertise or do other jobs until hes "better".
> *


SHIT I CAN GIVE SHIT SO HE CAN BECOME BETTER LOL. i sent out model stuff to get chrome but its been a month already. im here waiting on the mail man like an idiot lol



> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 9 2008, 09:00 AM~11300315
> *honestly, these models are sick. throwing it down with the patterns and leafing. I usually get my models at warricks, or biglots in north miami. they usually have kits of 3 models for like 13 bucks at biglots.
> *


thanx. it was a long time since i got into it but i love this shit. ive never been to warricks. i never feel like driving that far and which biglots in northmiami?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

that wagon is sick :thumbsup: the patterns fit it firme homie!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 9 2008, 12:10 PM~11301150
> *that wagon is sick :thumbsup: the patterns fit it firme homie!
> *


thanx homie :cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

wut up J...ay how you get the car to 3 wheel like that....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Aug 9 2008, 12:34 PM~11301247
> *wut up J...ay how you get the car to 3 wheel like that....
> *



wuzza ni99a. just position it like if its a real car. one piston shaft opened pushing one side of the rearend downward.so it throws the car up. i get the springs the model comes with cut it smooth on the bottom. grab stem wire heat it with a lighter and push it through the spring some so it looks like a coilover setup


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

chrome got here!! now i can finish the bubble and wagon!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 9 2008, 12:47 PM~11301051
> *SHIT I CAN GIVE SHIT SO HE CAN BECOME BETTER LOL. i sent out model stuff to get chrome but its been a month already. im here waiting on the mail man like an idiot lol
> thanx. it was a long time  since i got into it but i love this shit. ive never been to warricks. i never feel like driving that far and which biglots in northmiami?
> *


It was on 163rd and like 14th, but my mom told me it closed down. Cause she used to buy em for me there....lol And yeah, warricks is pretty far, but they got lotsa shit. They have all the machined aluminum pieces like pulley kits and rotors and distributor and shit. I need to find somewhere to buy regular chrome k/o's because I ran out. I haven't bought a set of rims since Orange Blossom was open...lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 9 2008, 07:42 PM~11302370
> *It was on 163rd and like 14th, but my mom told me it closed down. Cause she used to buy em for me there....lol And yeah, warricks is pretty far, but they got lotsa shit. They have all the machined aluminum pieces like pulley kits and rotors and distributor and shit. I need to find somewhere to buy regular chrome k/o's because I ran out. I haven't bought a set of rims since Orange Blossom was open...lol
> *


they trund it into a office depot or office max now.....jayson yesterday I took my dowg to buy a wagon like the one we both got but they ant go shit now


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 9 2008, 04:09 PM~11301410
> *chrome got here!! now i can finish the bubble and wagon!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


post pics ! post pics ! i cant wait to see that wagon! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 9 2008, 04:42 PM~11302370
> *It was on 163rd and like 14th, but my mom told me it closed down. Cause she used to buy em for me there....lol And yeah, warricks is pretty far, but they got lotsa shit. They have all the machined aluminum pieces like pulley kits and rotors and distributor and shit. I need to find somewhere to buy regular chrome k/o's because I ran out. I haven't bought a set of rims since Orange Blossom was open...lol
> *



thats a staples now.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 9 2008, 08:23 PM~11303524
> *post pics ! post pics ! i cant wait to see that wagon!  :biggrin:
> *



lol its almost done ima postpics 2morrow.. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 9 2008, 01:09 PM~11301410
> *chrome got here!! now i can finish the bubble and wagon!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my wagon ("The grocery getter") :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my bubble...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow: dang how just blackwash that grille and ull be killin the bubble game lol


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 11 2008, 09:33 AM~11313501
> *my wagon  ("The grocery getter") :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





did you end up painting the frame?? how long did it take to get the chrome back?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 11 2008, 08:33 AM~11313501
> *my wagon  ("The grocery getter") :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ride came out really nice...love the paint detail....keep um comin...

Here is the "Grocery Getter" I did like a year ago....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Aug 11 2008, 08:46 AM~11313577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw the frame was painted in of the base colors when i taped up the patterns. i taped up the frame then shot the candy over it. chrome took bout a month 2 get back


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> Ride came out really nice...love the paint detail....keep um comin...
> 
> thanx ! :biggrin: i like your 58! i got one imma do pretty soon.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 SICK HOMIE :0 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 11 2008, 08:57 AM~11313634
> *:0 SICK HOMIE :0  :0
> *


thanx homie :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn that station wagon is bad , and the 58 , well shit hard core.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> my wagon ("The grocery getter") :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> damn that station wagon is bad , and the 58 , well shit hard core.


thanx homie, the 58 is badass but its not mines its mk904


> > :0 looks damn good bro. nice work !
> 
> 
> thanx jeff! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice builds homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 11 2008, 11:56 AM~11315043
> *Nice builds homie. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx smallz!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 11 2008, 08:46 AM~11313577
> *:wow: dang how just blackwash that grille and ull be killin the bubble game lol
> *


This cracks me up....you build a sick clean custom painted ride with foil that has NO WRINKLES and Candy tells you to black wash the grill.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Candy, please don't give advise right now, especially when he kills it with a build.....It looks like Ray Charles built most of your kits, homie, just learn and get better and don't critique yet, give yourself like 6 more years of building, then do it....


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 11 2008, 08:33 AM~11313501
> *my wagon  ("The grocery getter") :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 11 2008, 08:42 AM~11313554
> *my bubble...
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD IM TAKING NOTES  :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 11 2008, 02:02 PM~11316060
> *This cracks me up....you build a sick clean custom painted ride with foil that has NO WRINKLES and Candy tells you to black wash the grill....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Candy, please don't give advise right now, especially when he kills it with a build.....It looks like Ray Charles built most of your kits, homie, just learn and get better and don't critique yet, give yourself like 6 more years of building, then do it....
> *



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Aug 11 2008, 02:02 PM~11316060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thanx ni99a. what car u doin for the build off.?


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Exellent work bro, two more top notch builds :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Aug 12 2008, 08:16 AM~11323124
> *Exellent work bro, two more top notch builds :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx alot marcus!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Aug 12 2008, 11:16 AM~11323124
> *Exellent work bro, two more top notch builds :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:yes:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 12 2008, 09:06 AM~11323456
> *:yes:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 12 2008, 04:33 PM~11327060
> *:0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :cheesy: thanx watson


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i gotta post some pics up ive been working on a 63 and78mc for some local build off. also just got from marinate 58,59,60 &70 impalas :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 16 2008, 07:52 AM~11358368
> *i gotta post some pics up ive been working on a 63 and78mc for some local build off. also just got from marinate 58,59,60 &70 impalas :biggrin:
> *


put em up!! :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that wagon is badass i like the paint alot


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

x2....that wagon is on point.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise+Aug 16 2008, 09:01 AM~11358401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :cheesy: thank u


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

the wagon and caprice came out sweet


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 16 2008, 11:07 AM~11358947
> *the wagon and caprice came out sweet
> *



thanx twinn


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Impala and Wagon looking good bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Aug 17 2008, 01:00 AM~11363281
> *Impala and Wagon looking good bro
> *


thanx


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

2morrow gonna have pics of some cars im doin. but once again if anyone is interested in buyin any of my models let me know. all are 4sale :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

that wagon and caprice are friggin sweet bro
keep it up homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 21 2008, 09:34 AM~11401917
> *that wagon and caprice are friggin sweet bro
> keep it up homie
> *


 :thumbsup: thank u


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

your killing them 
hell your catching up with the big dogs in here
alittle more detail and boom your up in the high ranks


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 21 2008, 09:39 AM~11401952
> *your killing them
> hell your catching up with the big dogs in here
> alittle more detail and boom your up in the high ranks
> *



thanx im trien to catch up, still learning from them!!.i think im getting better after each one. but 4sure i need more lil details. just im impatient as hell. or as some of us locals here call it.. "hot boongy" :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

some pics of shit im working on...

elco








made some trailing arms..








6batts that the kit brought aint enough for a hopper look. lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

another one...

59 with no top..








or with the top up :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 22 2008, 09:10 AM~11409957
> *some pics of shit im working on...
> 
> elco
> ...


 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 22 2008, 06:50 AM~11410158
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

sneak peak for the local build off. :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 25 2008, 02:59 PM~11432525
> *sneak peak for the local build off. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 25 2008, 02:59 PM~11432525
> *sneak peak for the local build off. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


choppin :0 :0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 22 2008, 06:10 AM~11409957
> *some pics of shit im working on...
> 
> elco
> ...


yikes, so when it's dumped, the wheels will be under the tailgate?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 25 2008, 06:09 PM~11434163
> *yikes, so when it's dumped, the wheels will be under the tailgate?
> *



X-2

your control arms should be up under the doors bro,and keep the wheels in the wheel wells.

but other then that, your killin it bro. nice work!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Bed...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 22 2008, 06:10 AM~11409957
> *some pics of shit im working on...
> 
> elco
> ...



:0  :worship: :thumbsup: ongratulations........you are the man lol. Naw dats some real clean stuff though, Do I smell a LS front clip for it? :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Aug 25 2008, 12:23 PM~11432750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thanx vic! yea if u look in one of the pics u see the ls front. its foiled and leafed just gotta reclear it. imma post pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

elco pretty much done, needs lil shit like wire batts, make headlights etc....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

64 body 4 a single switch hopper im doin for my lil man...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 hella nice work bro! the elco turned out badazz to bro! NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 28 2008, 06:21 AM~11459020
> *:0  hella nice work bro! the elco turned out badazz to bro! NICE! :biggrin:
> *



thanx jeff. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 28 2008, 09:07 AM~11458957
> *elco pretty much done, needs lil shit like wire batts, make headlights etc....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 28 2008, 07:07 AM~11458957
> *elco pretty much done, needs lil shit like wire batts, make headlights etc....
> 
> 
> ...





whered ya get the chains?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lil gurl chains that bring like a lil charm in the jewlery section at walmart. just cut it up. 3buks lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Man you are bustin um out....looking good.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 28 2008, 10:57 AM~11459591
> *lil gurl chains that bring like a lil charm in the jewlery section at walmart. just cut it up. 3buks lol
> *


lol, i used to use the little plastic gold chains from the little quarter machine at "La Copa" supermarket....lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Aug 28 2008, 08:23 AM~11459768-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i go to all the machines but i never see any thats a nice size for em.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 28 2008, 08:57 AM~11459591
> *lil gurl chains that bring like a lil charm in the jewlery section at walmart. just cut it up. 3buks lol
> *




sweet.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 28 2008, 08:40 AM~11459912
> *sweet.
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 28 2008, 11:38 AM~11459897
> *
> i go to all the machines but i never see any  thats a nice size for em.
> *


oh, that elky is tight.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 28 2008, 10:53 AM~11460958
> *oh, that elky is tight.
> *



thanx, it was a kit my homeboy let me have so said fuck it and jumped it in front of the other ones im doin. now back to the one for the build off :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 28 2008, 01:58 PM~11461014
> *thanx, it was a kit my homeboy let me have so said fuck it and jumped it in front of the other ones im doin. now back to the one for the build off :cheesy:
> *


 oh, I keep juggling back and forth between 3 kits for the build off. I'm almost done with one, I just need to clear coat it and foil it and do the little details and slap it together. I'ma prolly clear coat it ina few, I'm just tryna figure out if I should throw a gold pearl over it.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 28 2008, 11:18 AM~11461165
> *oh, I keep juggling back and forth between 3 kits for the build off. I'm almost done with one, I just need to clear coat it and foil it and do the little details and slap it together. I'ma prolly clear coat it ina few, I'm just tryna figure out if I should throw a gold pearl over it.
> *



pearl it,foil it then clear it. evry since i started clearing over the foil i wont go other way. which one u doin now the 58? color?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 28 2008, 02:28 PM~11461254
> *pearl it,foil it then clear it. evry since i started clearing over the foil i wont go other way.  which one u doin now the 58? color?
> *


the one I'm doing now is the 63. I'm doing it apple green with a white top. I just don't know if I should just clear it or pearl it. I don't feel like wetsanding the clear to then lay foil and reclear...lol kinda lazy....lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i dunno how pearl will look on top of apple green but fuk it do it. or maybe just pearl the top.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a single switch 64 i made for my lil man...WHICH NOW ALL HE WANTS TO DO IS HOP IT.lol


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

yo.......

great cars...........clean work-----------
i have one c. thet is the techik that you used for the hydraulig....
thats nice man.........you can give me any tips

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 29 2008, 11:58 AM~11471854
> *yo.......
> 
> great cars...........clean work-----------
> ...



thanx alot. !!! as for tips pm me what u want to know about homie


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

thanx later 
..........i go eating mmmmmmmhhhhhhhhh man


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 29 2008, 07:35 AM~11469921
> *a single switch  64 i made for my lil man...WHICH NOW ALL HE WANTS TO DO IS HOP IT.lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: DAM ***** THAT SHIT LOOKS RAW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 20 2008, 03:16 PM~10914718
> *THANX! :cheesy:
> THANK U! the ls is on hold till i get more paint for the patterns. i finished the lac and coupe 40. im also doin a glasshouse now.(model)
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 26 2008, 11:42 AM~10955358
> *some more of the glasshouse....
> 
> 
> ...


that ghouse is clean


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thank u ace!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 29 2008, 10:00 PM~11476289
> *:biggrin: DAM ***** THAT SHIT LOOKS RAW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanx ni99a! working on the one 4 the buildoff? dawg both cars i was gonna enter, the paint got messed up!! :angry: now into the brake fluid tub


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 30 2008, 01:38 PM~11478400
> *thanx ni99a! working on the one 4 the buildoff? dawg both cars i was gonna enter, the paint got messed up!! :angry:  now into the brake fluid tub
> *


that sucks, my 63 got some dirt on it while i was clearing it, and the fucking 58 fell onto the ground when i started to clear it, so it got some dirt on it. but I was able to wipe it off and shoot the clear on it anyway. but now it looks a little dusty. I think I'm a just wet sand it, foil it, and re-clear it.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 30 2008, 12:36 PM~11478393
> *thank u ace!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


no prob.im gonna start building them again. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 30 2008, 09:15 PM~11481422
> *no prob.im gonna start building them again. :biggrin:
> *



go for it :cheesy: :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 29 2008, 10:35 AM~11469921
> *a single switch  64 i made for my lil man...WHICH NOW ALL HE WANTS TO DO IS HOP IT.lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 damn niggga that shit raww as fuck


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx watson.! i dropped the rear now so it doesnt get stuck! lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 1 2008, 11:09 AM~11488777
> *thanx watson.! i dropped the rear now so it doesnt get stuck! lol
> *


any time man.... send me a p.m. how much to tax to build tham hoppers


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 31 2008, 02:43 PM~11483885
> *go for it :cheesy:  :0
> *


already ordered a glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 1 2008, 11:13 PM~11495079
> *already ordered a glasshouse :biggrin:
> *


The Big Payback!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

something im working on...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 NICE :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 2 2008, 11:20 AM~11496352
> *:0 NICE :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Sep 2 2008, 08:20 AM~11496352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx homies


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good homie, which body is going on it?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 2 2008, 08:45 AM~11496493
> *Looks good homie, which body is going on it?
> *


thanx alot!! its a 63 it goes with the interior on one of the pics, (which i just came out of the good ol brake fluid tub :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 2 2008, 09:01 AM~11496016
> *The Big Payback!
> *


already :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good Homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 2 2008, 11:48 AM~11496512
> *thanx alot!! its a 63 it goes with the interior on one of the pics, (which i just came out of the good ol brake fluid tub  :angry:
> *






























i feel ya bro, i dipped this bitch 3 times, before i got it right  

sorry for whorein your thread bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE+Sep 3 2008, 05:45 PM~11510497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your 63 looks badass!! i primered my 63 yesturday. gotta get more paint 2 respray it. btw that a BIG ASS sunroof on yours lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

youll see why whens its done....... i molded a sub box where the back seat used to be, and i cut the roof out, so it can be seen, plus i wanted to give it a vert kinda look without cutting the roof off, if that makes sence :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 4 2008, 06:50 AM~11515064
> *youll see why whens its done....... i molded a sub box where the back seat used to be, and i cut the roof out, so it can be seen, plus i wanted to give it a vert kinda look without cutting the roof off, if that makes sence :biggrin:
> *



cool!! cant wait 2 see it.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 2 2008, 08:51 AM~11496228
> *something im working on...
> 
> 
> ...



badass....is it Chrome plated, or BMF ?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 4 2008, 07:02 AM~11515130
> *badass....is it Chrome plated, or BMF ?
> *


plated!` :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

man i dont know anything about hoppers but i was wondering what these strings are for???


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lol its what pulls the front axle down to make it hop. its connected to the motor in the trunk


----------



## mooch360 (Dec 29, 2007)

dam bro you do good work...very nice homie...ttmt... :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mooch360_@Sep 4 2008, 10:55 AM~11516984
> *dam bro you do good work...very nice homie...ttmt... :biggrin:
> *



thanx alot homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 4 2008, 08:05 AM~11515144
> *plated!`  :biggrin:
> *




stunnin like my daddy!!! LOL clean dog.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 4 2008, 12:18 PM~11517675
> *stunnin like my daddy!!!  LOL    clean dog.
> *



thanx  got a 78 mc im doin now also with evrything chrome also!! :0


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 14 2008, 10:16 AM~10652941
> *67
> 
> 
> ...


more pics!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

63 on hold until i get more paint.. went back to work on this P.O.S. 78 mc trumpeter. 1rst and last time buyin a trumpeter kit.
need opinion on what clor interior to go with?? i have it in a teal color but looks WAY TO MUCH LIKE THE SAME COLOR AS THE BODY.

















reason y didnt give up on this model is because the chrome i have for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

what about a light gray, or a white, with teal accents?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 5 2008, 07:09 AM~11524859
> *what about a light gray, or a white, with teal accents?
> *



i was thinkin of gray.. thanx


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 5 2008, 10:10 AM~11524865
> *i was thinkin of gray.. thanx
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 5 2008, 07:14 AM~11524886
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 damn that bitch lookz so fuckin real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!propz


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I say a 2-tone medium and light peanut butter color with the body color accents inside


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 5 2008, 07:09 PM~11532255
> *I say a 2-tone medium and light peanut butter color with the body color accents inside
> *


x-2.... who did your plating?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Sep 5 2008, 10:09 PM~11532255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lil motor kar co


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 5 2008, 03:10 PM~11528719
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 5 2008, 09:28 AM~11524698
> *63 on hold until i get more paint.. went back to work on this P.O.S. 78 mc trumpeter. 1rst and last time buyin a trumpeter kit.
> need opinion on what clor interior to go with?? i have it in a teal color but looks WAY TO MUCH LIKE THE SAME COLOR AS THE BODY.
> 
> ...



What problems are you having with the kit? I'm building the same one, Havn't had any problems with it so far.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 6 2008, 02:03 PM~11535687
> *What problems are you having with the kit?  I'm building the same one, Havn't had any problems with it so far.
> *


 NO WHERE on this kit did the paint grab right i dunno y. i prepped it evryway i normally do. i had to leave it brake fluid 2 change the paint and the whole fuckin model got soft! now the bottom belly of car fell , broke in 2 parts and 2 top it off i lost the other part. its been hell but i wanna finish it soooo bad


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 6 2008, 03:06 PM~11535701
> *NO WHERE on this kit did the paint grab right i dunno y. i prepped it evryway i normally do. i had to leave it brake fluid 2 change the paint and the whole fuckin model got soft! now the bottom belly of car fell , broke in 2 parts and 2 top it off i lost the other part. its been hell but i wanna finish it soooo bad
> *



any parts for sale?! in example...chrome frame?!




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 6 2008, 04:06 PM~11535701
> *NO WHERE on this kit did the paint grab right i dunno y. i prepped it evryway i normally do. i had to leave it brake fluid 2 change the paint and the whole fuckin model got soft! now the bottom belly of car fell , broke in 2 parts and 2 top it off i lost the other part. its been hell but i wanna finish it soooo bad
> *


im on that boat right now homie! i feel ya pain!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68+Sep 6 2008, 02:10 PM~11535723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll get it done


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 6 2008, 10:51 AM~11535622
> *i did it light gray and teal but im kinda not feeling it.. thanx
> 
> lil motor kar co
> *


i got all the info for them already.... time for me to just send something...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 6 2008, 03:55 PM~11536155
> *i got all the info for them already.... time for me to just send something...
> *


go for it. im bout to ship some shit out again also


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 6 2008, 08:06 PM~11536563
> *go for it. im bout to ship some shit out again also
> *



what's the turnaround time like? I want to send out the suspension of my 58 for the build off but I don't know if it'll be back in time.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

how bout you send that monte to me and ill fix it for ya :ugh: :biggrin: and just keep it down at my house........... it'll be like its both our monte tho :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Sep 7 2008, 06:26 PM~11542628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol jeff u funny! candyss said he gonna send me one. hopefully! i finished the interior and evrything just waiting on flocking that should be here in the next day or so & the worst part which is the bottom.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 8 2008, 10:16 AM~11546482
> *eric t wont be back in time for the buildoff. cuz its takes more or less a month. i havent sent it yet.
> lol jeff u funny! candyss said he gonna send me one. hopefully! i finished the interior and evrything just waiting on flocking that should be here in the next day or so & the worst part which is the bottom.
> *



damn, I guess i'll just try to modify the donk rear end and the front suspension off the 70 monte to fit the 58


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 8 2008, 08:35 AM~11546977
> *damn, I guess i'll just try to modify the donk rear end and the front suspension off the 70 monte to fit the 58
> *



yea u can modify the rear end and the front arms i dunno they might be a lil 2 small but try it


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

while im waiting on flocking and thebottom peice for the monte i jumped back on the 63 since both are for a local build off.
finally fnished the interior and trunk. comment welcome


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good homie....like the pink...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Sep 9 2008, 05:56 AM~11556165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx homies. :biggrin: if the weather allows it (which i doubt) imma spray the car 2day.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

got the flocking for the monte. 








also put the car (63)on the primeed body to see how its gonna look.
















WORKING ON BOTH CARS AT THE SAME TIME LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 NICE :biggrin: 

the interior of the monte looks good bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2008, 08:58 AM~11566388
> *:0 NICE :biggrin:
> 
> the interior of the monte looks good bro
> *


 :thumbsup: THANX JEFF


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

peanutbutter and teal interior looks great


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 10 2008, 09:07 AM~11566437
> *peanutbutter and teal interior looks great
> *


thanx mk. had it all teal, then gray and teal, till i liked this combo.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

yo

inside looks fresh ........


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 10 2008, 09:12 AM~11566475
> *yo
> 
> inside looks fresh ........
> *


  thanx


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 10 2008, 08:56 AM~11566374
> *got the flocking for the monte.
> 
> 
> ...


painted the 63 2day. and gave the monet final clear. imma post pics in the mourning


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 11 2008, 08:30 PM~11579603
> *painted the 63 2day. and gave the monet final clear. imma post pics in the mourning
> *


I wanna see the 63! did you use it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 9 2008, 02:06 AM~11556058
> *while im waiting on flocking and thebottom peice for the monte i jumped back on the 63 since both are for a local build off.
> finally fnished the interior and trunk. comment welcome
> 
> ...



clean....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good Bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Sep 11 2008, 10:09 PM~11582822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx homie :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

whats up with the new pics!?! wanna see that shit!...lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 13 2008, 05:32 PM~11594845
> *whats up with the new pics!?! wanna see that shit!...lol
> *



u'll c it 2morrow. i gotta finish the motor and im done with the car.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2008, 09:58 AM~11566388
> *:0 NICE :biggrin:
> 
> the interior of the monte looks good bro
> *



x2


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 14 2008, 06:16 AM~11597826
> *x2
> *



thanx


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

63 finish.. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 

looks good bro............. i gotta finish mine now


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 15 2008, 07:14 AM~11605081
> *:0
> 
> looks good bro............. i gotta finish mine now
> *


  :biggrin: thanx jeff now stop postin pics in offtopic and finish the 63!! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 15 2008, 10:18 AM~11605095
> *  :biggrin:  thanx jeff now stop postin pics in offtopic and finish the 63!! lol
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

shit's sick!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 15 2008, 07:46 AM~11605196
> *shit's sick!
> *


thanx :biggrin: u saw the mural came out good. im ready for the build off day 2 come around lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 15 2008, 10:47 AM~11605202
> *thanx :biggrin: u saw the mural came out good. im ready for the build off day 2 come around lol
> *



it looks great ghosted without the white behind it. shit, I'm no where near ready for the build off day to come! lol I mean, I'm sure I can finish up the little details on my 63, and complete it for the build off but the details wouldn't compare.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Sep 15 2008, 08:25 AM~11605393
> *Nice work..
> *


thanx alot


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin sik bro nice work.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 15 2008, 08:11 AM~11605067
> *63 finish.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



PACK IT UP MAYNE....MY LITTLE GIRL WANTS IT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 15 2008, 10:11 AM~11605067
> *63 finish.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Sep 15 2008, 04:27 PM~11609342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 16 2008, 12:42 PM~11616325
> *thanx alot homie!!  :0  :biggrin:
> hahaha    it Might leave next month to texas
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WACO IS A ROLLER I GET FIRST DIBS


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 11:45 AM~11616347
> *WACO IS A ROLLER I GET FIRST DIBS
> *



how u know its waco?? :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 16 2008, 12:49 PM~11616375
> *how u know its waco?? :0
> *


THATS THE ONLY BALLER FROM TEXAS ON HERE!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 11:51 AM~11616386
> *THATS THE ONLY BALLER FROM TEXAS ON HERE!
> *




:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Sep 16 2008, 11:45 AM~11616347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I aint no Baller,   Im broke ass hell!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY PINK REGAL ARE THOSE SCALELOWS RESIN SKIRTS ON THAT PINK TREY?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Waco+Sep 16 2008, 07:35 PM~11620550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: 59 skirts shaved down! :biggrin: i just did some last night for a 62


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

next one.......
















shaved firewall


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

is that duece goin up in 3wheel?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 18 2008, 08:30 AM~11634122
> *is that duece goin up in 3wheel?
> *



i dunno yet on stance. evrything is just mocked up there. imma do my 58 and 59 with this stance so i dunno how imma finally do this one...?????


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 18 2008, 11:31 AM~11634139
> *i dunno yet on stance. evrything is just mocked up there. imma do my 58 and 59 with this stance so i dunno how imma finally do this one...?????
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 18 2008, 08:44 AM~11634228
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN THOSE SKIRTS ON THE DUECE LOOK GREAT!!! HOW MUCH TO MAKE A SET?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 19 2008, 08:46 PM~11648894
> *DAMN THOSE SKIRTS ON THE DUECE LOOK GREAT!!! HOW MUCH TO MAKE A SET?
> *



thanx homie pm sent


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

well thanx to candyss he hooked it up with the bottom to the 78 that i needed in order to finish it.. i hate this model,it gave me alot of problems. not to crazy of how it came out but fuk it its done...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

you can always ship that monte up to the burgh bro  j/k............... and for the trouble it gave you, you hung in there and finished it and it looks realy good too!

nice work bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 22 2008, 06:17 AM~11663132
> *you can always ship that monte up to the burgh bro   j/k............... and for the trouble it gave you, you hung in there and finished it and it looks realy good too!
> 
> nice work bro
> *



thanx jeff!! yea i didnt wanna give up and im not the type that starts a model and doesnt finish it.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i was cleaning the shelfs and cases so i was bored and snapped a 2gether shot lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 22 2008, 09:20 AM~11663140
> *thanx jeff!! yea i didnt wanna give up and im not the type that starts a model and doesnt finish it.
> *






:thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

just got 3 packages in the mail. 2 cans from phatras,hok paint from ray & 8 chrome engine kits from ebay :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 22 2008, 09:21 AM~11663144
> *i was cleaning the shelfs and cases so i was bored and snapped a 2gether shot lol
> 
> 
> ...


lovin your line up homie!!! keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 22 2008, 06:21 AM~11663144
> *i was cleaning the shelfs and cases so i was bored and snapped a 2gether shot lol
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Now dats WTF im talkin bout. look at that elco just waving at the crowd :biggrin: and the new monte is sick too. 














So you still gonna do a model of my favorite LS in the game? :cheesy: :uh: 
you got the skills :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Sep 22 2008, 06:29 PM~11669541-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx lux. i tried but i cant get the patterns 2 look the same. so i dunno how the ls is gonna come out,


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

NEXT on is the 62....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 25 2008, 03:07 PM~11696793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 25 2008, 08:35 PM~11697094
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X-2


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 25 2008, 12:07 PM~11696793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homies!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 24 2008, 11:17 AM~11686179
> *NEXT on is the 62....
> 
> 
> ...



where did you get that uptop homie?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 25 2008, 02:26 PM~11698397
> *where did you get that uptop homie?
> *


twinn......


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice werk bro!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Your kicking ass bro the monte and duece look good bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Waco+Sep 25 2008, 08:44 PM~11702001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanx ALOT homies!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

well i gotta put 2gether interior,glass and lil crap and im done for the 62. (its goin 2 build off on wednesday night lol) i'll post some pics up


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

this one would go great on the 62 underhood.....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 29 2008, 04:30 PM~11731278
> *this one would go great on the 62 underhood.....
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN IT MAN!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 30 2008, 10:54 AM~11737172
> *DAMN IT MAN!!!
> *



let me know papa. you still got time!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SHIT PINK I'LL SEND THOSE SKIRTS OUT TOMARROW!!!!..LOL. COMPLETELY FORGOT!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 30 2008, 01:14 PM~11740422
> *SHIT PINK I'LL SEND THOSE SKIRTS OUT TOMARROW!!!!..LOL. COMPLETELY FORGOT!
> *



lol its cool homie.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Well this 62 "Daily Grind"was started for this local buildoff which deadline and showing is 2night.. 
top down 
















top up...
















interior..
















unders...








engine compartment w/ murals...








trunk.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow: damn! thats clean nice! very nice!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 1 2008, 06:10 AM~11747726
> *:wow:  damn! thats clean nice! very nice!
> *



thanx homie


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 1 2008, 02:10 PM~11747726
> *:wow:  damn! thats clean nice! very nice!
> *


uuuuuuh x-2 great


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Just giving you an early congrats for winning that build-off tonight....lol

They don't stand a chance.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 1 2008, 07:49 AM~11748235
> *Just giving you an early congrats for winning that build-off tonight....lol
> 
> They don't stand a chance.
> *



lol thanx. if ya'll wouldnt give up then i wouldve been better. u talked to dron or anyone else?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 1 2008, 10:50 AM~11748244
> *lol thanx. if ya'll wouldnt give up then i wouldve been better. u talked to dron or anyone else?
> *



nope haven't spoken to em. I spoke to torta the other day he was here, and he called me asking me for your number the other day cause alex needed some silver base or something but i told him i didn't know it. it was like on friday.


and I didn't give up! I ran out of time! if I would've known our chrome parts would have been back I would have continued working on the 58. lol like an ass I just set it aside


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKS SIK BRO, NICE WORK


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 1 2008, 07:49 AM~11748235
> *Just giving you an early congrats for winning that build-off tonight....lol
> 
> They don't stand a chance.
> *


Is it an online buildoff?

Post pix for us all...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Oct 1 2008, 08:01 AM~11748317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanx alot homie!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 1 2008, 11:09 AM~11748375
> *yea the chrome came back alot faster then i expected!!! and he wanted MY 3? who the fuck is alex? lol
> thanx alot homie!!
> *



lol alex is that kid with the honda, and honda models.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 1 2008, 11:09 AM~11748368
> *Is it an online buildoff?
> 
> Post pix for us all...
> *


it's not an online buildoff it's at the local hang out.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Oct 1 2008, 08:09 AM~11748368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o i c


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

damm. the 62 looks good...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Oct 1 2008, 10:28 AM~11749463
> *damm. the 62 looks good...
> *


thanx :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Oct 1 2008, 10:01 AM~11748317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he had called me the other day to see if i had your number cause he needed some silver base n shit. ( friendly kid YES HE IS ).


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lol is any of ya' models ready 4 2nite cuz i dont wanna be the only dick with a model there... and ive heard ppl call u that so i figured it was u


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 1 2008, 01:41 PM~11750166
> *lol is any of ya' models ready 4 2nite cuz i dont wanna be the only dick with a model there... and ive heard ppl call u that so i figured it was u
> *



yea people taking they shits out tonight i know of two people taking it ... gotta ask DRON if he is.... and as for me i barley even started doing my shit. i got caught up with other shit and lookin for a job unemployment aint paying no more. :uh: 


but take your shit ***** them shits lookin nice as fuck.. wanna see em in person? which ones you taking ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

That new build came out clean Pinky !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2008, 11:45 AM~11750198
> *That  new  build  came  out  clean  Pinky !
> *



thanx alot mini!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 1 2008, 11:44 AM~11750194
> *yea people taking they shits out tonight i know of two people taking it ... gotta ask DRON if he is.... and as for me i barley even started doing my shit. i got caught up with other shit and lookin for a job unemployment aint paying no more.  :uh:
> but take your shit ***** them shits lookin nice as fuck.. wanna see em in person? which ones you taking ?
> *



thanx . yea i know me and danny taking. well i did the pink 63 and the green 62 for this buildoff. so they'll b there


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 1 2008, 01:47 PM~11750214
> *thanx . yea i know me and danny taking. well i did the pink 63 and the green 62 for  this buildoff. so they'll b there
> *



aite ill be out there tonight.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 1 2008, 06:05 AM~11747705
> *Well this 62 "Daily Grind"was started for this local buildoff which deadline and showing is 2night..
> top down
> 
> ...




YOU'S A COLD BLOOD KILLA WITH THIS MODEL CAR SHIT BRO. I GOTTA FINISH MY "BLUE MOON '62" NOW :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 1 2008, 11:28 PM~11756975
> *YOU'S A COLD BLOOD KILLA WITH THIS MODEL CAR SHIT BRO. I GOTTA FINISH MY "BLUE MOON '62" NOW  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *



lol thanx alot lux!!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Super Job....that model is" Bad ASS."


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 2 2008, 05:59 AM~11757724
> *Super Job....that model is" Bad ASS."
> *



thanx east


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0  That duece is SICK


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 2 2008, 12:13 PM~11760435
> *:0   That duece is SICK
> *



thanx rafa!!! :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

gotta take some pics. im in the secong stage of patterns on this 70 imp im doin..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 6 2008, 06:50 AM~11789918
> *gotta take some pics. im in the secong stage of patterns on this 70 imp im doin..
> *


I hope so, you finished the green one like 4 days ago....it's not like you to take so long to show the next one almost done... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Love that '62!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Oct 6 2008, 06:57 AM~11789948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanx alot homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

70 Impala im doin....still got to do motor,susp, etc.. evrything is just mocked up
should i go with blue interior???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

cant go wrong with a white interior .


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homie imma see on the interior cuz i kinda hate white guts.... anyways if anyone wants to buy any of builds pm me an offer!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I say go with a light gray interior....


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice Builds Bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Oct 9 2008, 01:17 AM~11819719
> *Nice Builds Bro... :thumbsup:
> *


thanx alot homie!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

70 IMPALA "Deep Blue Sea"


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 13 2008, 09:02 AM~11847802
> *Nice!
> *




yiz zir..................... nice work bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homies!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ride looks really good...love the color.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 13 2008, 06:49 AM~11847932
> *Ride looks really good...love the color.
> *


thanx alot mk!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

SIK


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 13 2008, 09:04 AM~11848582
> *SIK
> *


thanx rafa


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 13 2008, 06:49 AM~11847932
> *Ride looks really good...love the color.
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:thumbsup: 
thanx pancho


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 13 2008, 05:40 PM~11848886
> *X2  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn nice :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot guys


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ok as u know i finish one and im on the next one lol.......
well this one is gonna take a while because 1:im not good AT ALL at building trucks. and 2: ive been wanting to do a nice 50 for a while now.
(gonna get new hindge rod and tubing cuz the doors sag and haveto much play)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 


gonna be bad ass bro.


and get some copper rod, and copper tube for the rod to fit into for them hinges


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 14 2008, 06:06 AM~11856485
> *:0
> gonna be bad ass bro.
> and get some copper rod, and copper tube for the rod to fit into for them hinges
> *


thanx bro and yea thats what imma get.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THAT 70 PAINT IS SIK BRO, ALSO TRUCK IS GONNA LOOK SIK. ARE U USEING ONE OF THE SPARE TIRES FENDERS ON THAT ONE??


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 14 2008, 07:41 AM~11856899
> *THAT 70 PAINT IS SIK BRO, ALSO TRUCK IS GONNA LOOK SIK. ARE U USEING ONE OF THE SPARE TIRES FENDERS ON THAT ONE??
> *


thanx alot 408!!!
lol yea homie. one on this one(thats y passenger side only pictured) and the other on another 50 i got


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 14 2008, 06:06 AM~11856485
> *:0
> gonna be bad ass bro.
> and get some copper rod, and copper tube for the rod to fit into for them hinges
> *


I'll get the exact size, but get the smaller wire with very small aluminum rod...much smaller and easier to hide under the door panels on this truck. The doors are ver flat, so the jamb is very narrow and the copper stuff is too thick.

I have pix of what I did. I'll try and get you some tonight. I may have some if you look up the truck build off that mini started back in 06


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 14 2008, 07:52 AM~11856962
> *I'll get the exact size, but get the smaller wire with very small aluminum rod...much smaller and easier to hide under the door panels on this truck.  The doors are ver flat, so the jamb is very narrow and the copper stuff is too thick.
> 
> I have pix of what I did.  I'll try and get you some tonight.  I may have some if you look up the truck build off that mini started back in 06
> *



thanx alot homie!! gladly appr.eciated. i'll try to see if i find the thread. i want my door to look just like yours do


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i need the tube and rod measurements so i can go to the hoby store and get it


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 14 2008, 01:51 PM~11856449
> *ok as u know i finish one and im on the next one lol.......
> well this one is gonna take a while because 1:im not good AT ALL at building trucks. and 2: ive been wanting to do a nice 50 for a while now.
> (gonna get new hindge rod and tubing cuz the doors sag and haveto much play)
> ...


Is a nice style man............. :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 14 2008, 09:38 AM~11857660
> *Is a nice style man............. :thumbsup:
> *


thanx


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

these 2 are leaving. payment was just sent for these. hope the new owner likes em....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

headin out west?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I'am liking your style.....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Oct 15 2008, 05:54 AM~11867893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx east. this one is gonna take me a WHILE. i wish i can do an aircraft setup like urs. but im still a rookie lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

goin' fishin' or what?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lol not 2day. tired of NOT catchin shit


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol salt water bound.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 13 2008, 08:59 AM~11847797
> *70 IMPALA "Deep Blue Sea"
> 
> 
> ...


i like it puto "NO FREE LOADERS LOL"


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 15 2008, 09:37 AM~11869044
> *i like it puto  "NO FREE LOADERS LOL"
> *


thanx ni99a. when u gonna pik ur car up bitch?


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 15 2008, 12:56 PM~11869192
> *thanx ni99a. when u gonna pik ur car up bitch?
> *


post a pic of that 64 u painted 4 him


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

OK, sorry for so many pix...but here are pix of the jambs I did on my 50 with suicide doors...


































Hope they help a little.....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

THANX MK!!! bad ass helpfel pics. i see u how u jambed up the side and made lil cut for the rods (hindge) only thing i need to know is the tube and rod measure ments so i can get it. thanx again


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 16 2008, 06:27 AM~11879233
> *THANX MK!!! bad ass helpfel pics. i see u how u jambed up the side and made lil cut for the rods (hindge) only thing i need to know is the tube and rod measure ments so i can get it. thanx again
> *


I'll try to get that for you tonight...sorry, I forgot.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 16 2008, 06:53 AM~11879368
> *I'll try to get that for you tonight...sorry, I forgot.
> *


thanx a million!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

while waiting on the hindge specs and some other stufffor the 50 chevy truck. i decided to open up a 70 mc. gonna do this one real quick nothin major. shit the wheels wont even get here to monday or tuesday lol.gonna get paint on the body in a lil bit


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 17 2008, 01:57 PM~11890415
> *while waiting on the hindge specs and some other stufffor the 50 chevy truck. i decided to open up a 70 mc. gonna do this one real quick nothin major. shit the wheels wont even get here to monday or tuesday lol.gonna get paint on the body in a lil bit
> 
> 
> ...


Looks dood pink.............. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 17 2008, 07:23 AM~11890773
> *Looks dood pink.............. :biggrin:
> *


thanx homie. this one is gonna be a lil different. metal specks silver paint with candy red roof,dishes. silver leaf. etc....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:scrutinize: 














:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

OK, so here is what I use for doing hinges.....

The wire is very strong and stiff, won't sag. You have to use some small needle nose and your strong fingers to bend, but it's not that hard to do....

Here is the wire...








Here's the Aluminum Tube....cuts very smoothe with a sharp exacto and just rolling the exacto ontop of the tube back and forth until it cuts all the way through...








And as you can see, they fit very snug so you won't have any sag....and you can hide under your door panels....









Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 17 2008, 11:07 PM~11901072
> *OK, so here is what I use for doing hinges.....
> 
> The wire is very strong and stiff, won't sag.  You have to use some small needle nose and your strong fingers to bend, but it's not that hard to do....
> ...


THANX ALOT FOR THE PICS AND EVRYTHING MK!! after workin on my 1:1, 2day if i have time imma go to the hobby shop and get this stuff.If not then monday 4sure. thanx again


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 18 2008, 04:39 AM~11902376
> *THANX ALOT FOR THE PICS AND EVRYTHING MK!! after workin on my 1:1, 2day if i have time imma go to the hobby shop and get this stuff.If not then monday 4sure. thanx again
> *


i picked these up....










4 pcs. 1/16 copper tube
2 pcs. 1/16 brass square tube
4 pcs. 0.032 brass rod

gonna try to find your own?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 18 2008, 07:39 AM~11902376
> *THANX ALOT FOR THE PICS AND EVRYTHING MK!! after workin on my 1:1, 2day if i have time imma go to the hobby shop and get this stuff.If not then monday 4sure. thanx again
> *



:cheesy: workin on my favorite LS fool? :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 18 2008, 11:31 PM~11907536
> *i picked these up....
> 
> 
> ...


i wasnt sure if your able to get em and i pm'd but u never responded. and i dont like botherin noone. i havent got them so pm me let me know what i owe u homie thanx


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 18 2008, 11:37 PM~11907568
> *:cheesy: workin on my favorite LS fool?  :biggrin:
> *


lol yea its leaving in 2weeks. finally sold it


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 17 2008, 05:57 AM~11890415
> *while waiting on the hindge specs and some other stufffor the 50 chevy truck. i decided to open up a 70 mc. gonna do this one real quick nothin major. shit the wheels wont even get here to monday or tuesday lol.gonna get paint on the body in a lil bit
> 
> 
> ...


lol just need to paint interior and put evrything 2gether. it'll be done 2night or 2morrow


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 19 2008, 01:22 PM~11910379
> *lol just need to paint interior and put evrything 2gether. it'll be done 2night or 2morrow
> *


 :0 hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

B4 THEY WERE PACKED UP TO GO TO THERE NEW OWNER....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*it not finish *because i couldnt find the red i wanted for the interior... we'll c later. lol i know its a weird look in combo but i like it....


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks Real nice Great color :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKS BAD ASS TOO ME PINKY !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josh 78+Oct 20 2008, 05:43 AM~11915817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx alot mini.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

that shit looks good.
why did you sell your real regal(the pink one)that shit was clean as hell.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 20 2008, 06:18 AM~11915947
> *that shit looks good.
> why did you sell your real regal(the pink one)that shit was clean as hell.
> *



thanx! i sold the pink one and now i sold the monte. i dont fall in love with cars. evrything got a price. scratch em off the list and build the NEXT...........


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 20 2008, 07:23 AM~11915964
> *thanx! i sold the pink one and now i sold the monte. i dont fall in love with cars. evrything got a price. scratch em off the list and build the NEXT...........
> *


 :uh: CHANGE YOUR AVATOR ALREADY


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 20 2008, 07:51 AM~11916409
> *:uh: CHANGE YOUR AVATOR ALREADY
> *



i will next week when it finally leaves my house lol  is that ok with u Member?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 20 2008, 08:35 AM~11915791
> *it not finish because i couldnt find the red i wanted for the interior... we'll c later. lol i know its a weird look in combo but i like it....
> 
> 
> ...




THAT COLOR COMBO IS BAD AS FAWK BRO!

PUT THAT ASIDE FOR ME, IT'LL LOOK GOOD NEXT TO MY MONTE WHEN ITS DONE :biggrin: 

NICE WORK BRO


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 20 2008, 09:56 AM~11917606
> *THAT COLOR COMBO IS BAD AS FAWK BRO!
> 
> PUT THAT ASIDE FOR ME, IT'LL LOOK GOOD NEXT TO MY MONTE WHEN ITS DONE :biggrin:
> ...


thanx jeff and lol it'll be here. i just got interior paint so 2morrow fnish pics will be up


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHO BOUGHT THE 2 RAGS?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 20 2008, 10:06 AM~11917721
> *WHO BOUGHT THE 2 RAGS?
> *


i dunno some guy pm'd me i thought he wasnt gonna go threw but he paypal'd the money. i just came back from the post office they on there way :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 20 2008, 12:59 PM~11917649
> *thanx jeff and lol it'll be here. i just got interior paint so 2morrow fnish pics will be up
> *


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 19 2008, 09:54 AM~11909202
> *lol yea its leaving in 2weeks. finally sold it
> *



:tears: :angel: they better not repaint it :angry: :biggrin:. I just wish had one thats all but congrats on they sale  . Building another ryder? :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 20 2008, 10:49 AM~11918114
> *:tears:  :angel: they better not repaint it  :angry:  :biggrin:. I just wish  had one thats all but congrats on they sale   . Building another ryder? :cheesy:
> *


i doubt he gonna change the paint. thanx and yes for sure im doin another one. it'll be out next year. evryone gonna see i got big plans


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 20 2008, 01:53 PM~11918153
> *i doubt he gonna change the paint.  thanx and yes for sure im doin another one. it'll be out next year. evryone gonna see i got big plans
> *



:0


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice colors. good job homie


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

goin' fishin' or what? lol


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 20 2008, 10:53 AM~11918153
> *i doubt he gonna change the paint.  thanx and yes for sure im doin another one. it'll be out next year. evryone gonna see i got big plans
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: hey did you ever measure how high it got on the bumper ? :biggrin: :0  goodluck wit da next project homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Oct 20 2008, 12:58 PM~11919343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw bro and thanx homie


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

josh u building alot of them y dont u just make your own build thread homie?



Yes sire pink............i know what you mean........ i hate the color from my fleetline
i think it.s a good point to start hear..new color new shape


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

70 Monte Carlo


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice Build man :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx josh


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

waiting for the hindge rods. brought this one back out.... 

59 with no top..








or with the top up :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

top up


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 23 2008, 05:03 PM~11950612
> *waiting for the hindge rods. brought this one back out....
> 
> 59 with no top..
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Oct 23 2008, 09:05 AM~11950630
> *top up
> *


this one the top will be up


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

or with the top up :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 22 2008, 11:52 AM~11938918
> *70 Monte Carlo
> 
> 
> ...




:wave: over here :biggrin: 

haha nice build bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 23 2008, 01:41 PM~11953576
> *:wave:  over here :biggrin:
> 
> haha nice build bro
> *


thanx jeff


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

the 59...............








interior...


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

WOW :nicoderm: on the 59!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 27 2008, 06:00 AM~11982332
> *the 59...............
> 
> 
> ...


2 Things..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

I want to see the paint on the rear wings.....and how did you get the seat patterns in those colors..?

Great job on the foil work on the seats...it's a biyatch....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenny+Oct 27 2008, 06:08 AM~11982360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx mk!
the rear wing deck the patterns didnt come clean at all so its mostlikely gonna be all baby blue. :angry: the seat inserts westempire did them for me a while back. i also got some for the 58 (mcba buildoff). and hell yea the foiling was a bitch for the interior!!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey Pink the 59 looks nice....... the seats a Great like this color combi..... yo Fresh Style.......Homi :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 27 2008, 07:08 AM~11982569
> *Hey Pink the 59 looks nice....... the seats a Great like this color combi..... yo Fresh Style.......Homi :biggrin:
> *


thanx bro


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 27 2008, 06:47 AM~11982486
> *2 Things.....  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> I want to see the paint on the rear wings.....and how did you get the seat patterns in those colors..?
> ...


nice X2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

MAN................ SNAP SOME PICS OF THAT TRUNK LID BRO :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Oct 27 2008, 07:32 AM~11982703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol hell naw it didnt come out good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD FROM HERE!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Holly Hell that 59 is BADASS X 2 on the pics of the trunk bro don't be scurred :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

HAHA DONT BE SCURRED :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 27 2008, 09:41 AM~11983480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:  That dont look bad homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 27 2008, 12:41 PM~11983480
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ILL TAKE IT :biggrin: 

ILL PM YOU MY ADDY, AND YOU CAN JUST SEND THAT SHIT TO ME! ILL WORK WITH IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

LOOKS DAMN GOOD J


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Oct 27 2008, 09:45 AM~11983514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx homies.
it does look better in pics. im debating on taking it off or adding to it and seeing if i can make it better


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 27 2008, 05:41 PM~11983480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Freshhhhhh... :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 27 2008, 10:11 AM~11983753
> *thanx homies.
> it does look better in pics. im debating on taking it off or adding to it and seeing if i can make it better
> *


Just pin stripe it out.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 27 2008, 10:33 AM~11983969
> *Just pin stripe it out.
> *


i was think of that. imma do something and make it work cuz i was trien 2 avoid dipping this bitch in brakefluid the body came out perfect.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

damn man ur rides just keep on gettin better and better :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Oct 27 2008, 10:38 AM~11984019
> *damn man ur rides just keep on gettin better and better :thumbsup:
> *


thanx dawg


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 27 2008, 09:41 AM~11983480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ! ! 
happy birthday yo . nice job on that that pattern.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 27 2008, 11:03 AM~11984235
> *DAMN ! !
> happy birthday yo . nice job on that that pattern.
> *


thanx homie


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 27 2008, 09:41 AM~11983480
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh my god, its sick homie, id just pinstripe it and clear asap :biggrin: I like hnow the pattern that looks like a arrow has that fadeaway look to it, the just how I want my......


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx lux!!! let me know when u ready to do what we talked about in pms


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

i'll send your package out asap wey  sorry for the delay :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 27 2008, 01:14 PM~11985332
> *i'll send your package out asap wey  sorry for the delay :biggrin:
> *


lol cool


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

buried all this shit under clear..


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks nice man pink..................


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 27 2008, 02:21 PM~11985912
> *buried all this shit under clear..
> 
> 
> ...



dang pink that thing does look bad (in a good way ) :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homies!! just gotta foil , wire up engine and other shit......
supension,paint and interior is done


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey bro i found a couple more pics of your monte, not sure if youve seen em already or not but here ya go


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 30 2008, 02:31 AM~12012709
> *hey bro i found a couple more pics of your monte, not sure if youve seen em already or not but here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think its his car anymore...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Oct 29 2008, 11:31 PM~12012709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i love that car! 


wud up bro :wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 30 2008, 05:56 AM~12013448
> *i love that car!
> wud up bro :wave:
> *


thanx. just here havent finish the 59 yet. im moving this weekend soooo u know how that goes.. :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

at least you have good weather down there

i had to help a friend move last weekend (in the rain) :angry:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 30 2008, 06:31 AM~12013609
> *at least you have good weather down there
> 
> i had to help a friend move last weekend (in the rain) :angry:
> *



yea right now, its chilly in the 50's finally atleast 2 or 3 days of not burning hot sun!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

undies........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 30 2008, 09:39 AM~12013640
> *undies........
> 
> 
> ...



ass in the grass :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 30 2008, 06:41 AM~12013652
> *ass in the grass :biggrin:
> *


u know it


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 30 2008, 02:39 PM~12013640
> *undies........
> 
> 
> ...


looking Tight man......... :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

crazy ass paint looks nice


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josh 78+Oct 30 2008, 04:56 PM~12018793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx homies


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 29 2008, 11:31 PM~12012709
> *hey bro i found a couple more pics of your monte, not sure if youve seen em already or not but here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homies. i wont be finishin this one till middle of the week sometime. im moving today and 2morrow so evrything is packed! :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 1 2008, 09:52 AM~12031928
> *thanx homies. i wont be finishin this one till middle of the week sometime. im moving today and 2morrow so evrything is packed! :uh:
> *



longest build for you yet huh? :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 1 2008, 07:37 AM~12032026
> *longest build for you yet huh?  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 1 2008, 10:46 AM~12032051
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> *



your hatein it arnt you? haha you need to be at the bench bustin out builds!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 1 2008, 07:52 AM~12032062
> *your hatein it arnt you?  haha you need to be at the bench bustin out builds!! :biggrin:
> *



2much shit with the moving and all the $$$ its taking lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 1 2008, 10:53 AM~12032071
> *2much shit with the moving and all the $$$ its taking lol
> *



you get movers? or you doin it yourself?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 1 2008, 07:58 AM~12032083
> *you get movers? or you doin it yourself?
> *



myself :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 1 2008, 01:05 PM~12032565
> *myself :uh:
> *



HAHA i feel ya bro!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

found anothe pic of your old LS


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 15 2008, 05:01 PM~12166648
> *found anothe pic of your old LS
> 
> 
> ...


lol damn that was at a lil show by my moms thanx spike :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i gotta snap some pics of the 59imp and 50chevy truck. ive been finishin those 2.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 20 2008, 09:57 AM~12209129
> *i gotta snap some pics of the 59imp and 50chevy truck. ive been finishin those 2.
> *



hurry up! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 23 2008, 05:42 PM~12236287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 23 2008, 08:26 PM~12237130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, i want a vid now....lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ohhh you traded your monte to that bum duval's hero?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 23 2008, 07:20 PM~12238032
> *ohhh you traded your monte to that bum duval's hero?
> *


lol yes, i know i know, your offtopic shit talker.. but he had wat i wanted...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 24 2008, 09:34 AM~12240898
> *lol yes, i know i know, your offtopic shit talker.. but he had wat i wanted...
> *




:biggrin: i just like bustin his ballz thats all haha


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

DAMM........ Man This To cars are really nice....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

57 CHEVY painted by:Marinate built by :me
(still need chrome rear bumper)


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

1950 chevy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hella nice work bro! send that 57 already :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx i got another one imma do soon. i love them 57's!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides are looking sick as always....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx mike


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 23 2008, 09:20 PM~12238032
> *ohhh you traded your monte to that bum duval's hero?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 24 2008, 08:20 AM~12241409
> *:roflmao:
> *


u c that jp!! not even in the model section is chaz respected lol


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 24 2008, 10:23 AM~12241425
> *u c that jp!! not even in the model section is chaz respected lol
> *



:no:

shit you go to an elders home see if they cuss his ass out..lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 24 2008, 08:27 AM~12241437
> *:no:
> 
> shit you go to an elders home see if they cuss his ass out..lol
> *


sad :uh:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 24 2008, 10:29 AM~12241443
> *sad :uh:
> *


indeed.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx pancho


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 24 2008, 04:55 PM~12241570
> *nice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx josh


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good homie back to knock'n em out again


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 24 2008, 09:29 AM~12241802
> *Looks good homie back to knock'n em out again
> *


thanx homie!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

gave my sons hopper a makeover.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

NEVR EASE TO AMAZE BRO


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SICK HOPPER!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

luv the fkn color on that 64 hopper :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx guys. i gotta clear it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 26 2008, 11:21 AM~12262623
> *gave my sons hopper a makeover.
> 
> 
> ...




looks good bro.................. what color is that? and what base?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 27 2008, 10:36 AM~12274539
> *looks good bro.................. what color is that? and what base?
> *


thanx jeff. its metal specks silver, silver flakes and i had a can of h.o.k. candy purple so i shot it.. looks real good under the light. needs to be cleared though


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 27 2008, 11:46 AM~12274626
> *thanx jeff. its metal specks silver, silver flakes and i had a can of h.o.k. candy purple so i shot it.. looks real good under the light. needs to be cleared though
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 GONNA HAVE TO CANDY MY HARDTOP LIKE THAT!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 27 2008, 01:46 PM~12274626
> *thanx jeff. its metal specks silver, silver flakes and i had a can of h.o.k. candy purple so i shot it.. looks real good under the light. needs to be cleared though
> 
> 
> ...




i got the metal specs silver, but what silver flake is that? cause that bitch is flaked out mayne!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 27 2008, 12:09 PM~12274819
> *i got the metal specs silver, but what silver flake is that? cause that bitch is flaked out mayne!
> *


JUST USE THE STUFF I TOLD YOU ABOUT, JUST PUT A SHIT LOAD :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2008, 02:13 PM~12274853
> *JUST USE THE STUFF I TOLD YOU ABOUT, JUST PUT A SHIT LOAD :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 SICKNESS


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 27 2008, 09:41 AM~11983480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


patterns look awesome homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 27 2008, 11:09 AM~12274819
> *i got the metal specs silver, but what silver flake is that? cause that bitch is flaked out mayne!
> *


  THE SAME ONE U HAVE, JUST SPRAY SOME LET IT SIT THEN COME BACK WITH MORE...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Nov 27 2008, 08:48 PM~12278522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx homies,, yea i gotta snap pics of the 59 its done. i just needed a windsheild that i got now.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

COLOR FROM HOPPER ITS NICE MAN. BLINK.BLINK........ :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx josh


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

workin on the 58 for the buildoff....


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DUDE, U GOT SOME SWEET ASS BUILDS UP N HERE.  :thumbsup: VERY NICE.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 7 2008, 11:47 AM~12359806
> *DUDE, U GOT SOME SWEET ASS BUILDS UP N HERE.   :thumbsup: VERY NICE.
> *



thanx alot roni!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 7 2008, 01:33 PM~12359423
> *workin on the 58 for the buildoff....
> 
> 
> ...



DEPINGA BOY IS GETTING LOOSE :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 58 lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: . you get the sus. parts plated?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305+Dec 7 2008, 12:22 PM~12359957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx pancho. yea i had the suspension,mufflers, motor chromes since like 4 or 5 months ago. ive been wanting to build this imp for a while now...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 8 2008, 06:15 AM~12366571
> *thanx pancho. yea i had the suspension,mufflers, motor chromes since like 4 or 5 months ago. ive been wanting to build this imp for a while now...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 8 2008, 11:23 AM~12368198
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


   next up is a lecab convertion...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

HEY MAN 58 IS REALL NICE LIKE THE WILD STYLE........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 that 58 is badass!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

That orange one is fresh Homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 8 2008, 05:23 PM~12371475
> *That orange one is fresh Homie
> *


x2


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 8 2008, 10:32 AM~12368251
> *    next up is a lecab convertion...
> *



:0  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josh 78+Dec 8 2008, 02:01 PM~12369523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u know the inside scoop homie!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i never posted pics of my 59 done...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 we need bigger pics :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 10 2008, 08:28 AM~12387927
> *:0  :0  we need bigger pics  :biggrin:
> *


hell my pics have always been sooo huge that i just resized my pohtotobucket. lol


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 10 2008, 10:49 AM~12389092
> *NICE!
> *


thanx homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

58 and 59 looks sik bro, nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NICE 59 BRO :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Dec 11 2008, 08:42 AM~12398922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx for the comments homies :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

next..........lecab


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 13 2008, 11:41 AM~12419631
> *next..........lecab
> 
> 
> ...





re-size your pics foo :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ok thats 2 request to go back to the huge pics! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my first attempt at "fiberglass box" on the trunk of the lecab. still needs ALOT of work and i dunno if its gonna stay like this...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup: PICS LOOK BETTER. LECAB LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup: .WHAT UP TOP YOU USING?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 13 2008, 06:03 PM~12422737
> *:0  :thumbsup: PICS LOOK BETTER. LECAB LOOKIN GOOD  :thumbsup: .WHAT UP TOP YOU USING?
> *


 :cheesy: thanx homie.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

What kind of putty did u finally get?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 14 2008, 09:06 AM~12426100
> *What kind of putty did u finally get?
> *



i didnt get to go cuz by the time i was done doin what i was doin metro was almost closed. imma go tomorrow . i started using this peice of shit putty i got onetime from the hobby store


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i tried to make some what of the "double pillow" seats out of the donk button tuck crap. what ya'll think?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 14 2008, 06:20 PM~12428136
> *i tried to make some what of the "double pillow" seats out of the donk button tuck crap. what ya'll think?
> 
> 
> ...




they look good mayne!

box is lookin good too


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 14 2008, 03:25 PM~12428146
> *they look good mayne!
> 
> box is lookin good too
> *


thanx dawg. i gotta do the rear seats now. hopefully 2morrow if itsa good day imma start the paintin of the lecab


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 14 2008, 06:20 PM~12428136
> *i tried to make some what of the "double pillow" seats out of the donk button tuck crap. what ya'll think?
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro, but the bottom pillow is supposed to cover the whole bottom section of the seat.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 14 2008, 12:08 PM~12426108
> *i didnt get to go cuz by the time i was done doin what i was doin metro was almost closed. imma go tomorrow . i started using this peice of shit putty i got onetime from the hobby store
> *


You can buy the cheap bondo brand one at advance. Although they sell better brand's at metro or premier.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

yea i was looking at pics on ebay cuz i completely 4got what they looked like and i found a 92 with them like that. fuck it lol 2late now


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 14 2008, 04:35 PM~12428469
> *You can buy the cheap bondo brand one at advance. Although they sell better brand's at metro or premier.
> *


yea imma go 2morrow to metro


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 14 2008, 07:35 PM~12428472
> *yea i was looking at pics on ebay cuz i completely 4got what they looked like and i found a 92 with them like that. fuck it lol 2late now
> *


oh, lol maybe i'm wrong then. I'm not sure what year they're from but I just remembered the bottom pillow being big.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

some color on the lecab, still gotta leaf it.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 15 2008, 04:56 PM~12437433
> *:0  :0    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 15 2008, 04:28 PM~12437187
> *some color on the lecab, still gotta leaf it.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color gonna looks sweet with the leafing


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 15 2008, 07:28 PM~12437187
> *some color on the lecab, still gotta leaf it.
> 
> 
> ...




nice color bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homies. i just leafed it now and imma outline it. thanx foil and more clear.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

dunno y the pic came out soo shitty but it looks better in person. sorry.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 17 2008, 06:06 PM~12457098
> *dunno y the pic came out soo shitty but it  looks better in person. sorry.
> 
> 
> ...




looks good from here :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 17 2008, 03:11 PM~12457160
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i mocked up the parts. it looks good :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

very sweet caddy bro!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

appreciate it homie


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 17 2008, 02:19 PM~12457241
> *i mocked up the parts. it looks good :0  :biggrin:
> *


any undercover pics :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 17 2008, 03:26 PM~12457304
> *any undercover pics  :biggrin:
> *



i'll snap some later and post :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 17 2008, 02:29 PM~12457335
> *i'll snap some later and post :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 17 2008, 05:06 PM~12457098
> *dunno y the pic came out soo shitty but it  looks better in person. sorry.
> 
> 
> ...


can i get that for christmas :worship: :worship:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Caddy is sick bro nice touch on the leaf.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater+Dec 17 2008, 04:11 PM~12457761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx rafa


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 10 2008, 10:37 AM~12387698
> *i never posted pics of my 59 done...
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Homie, you got skills 4 real.... :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Dec 17 2008, 06:42 PM~12459229
> *Damn Homie, you got skills 4 real....  :thumbsup:
> *



thanx alot for the comments homie


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 clean builds homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 17 2008, 08:47 PM~12460531
> *:0  :0 clean builds homie
> *


thanx alot twinn :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

if anyone is interested in buyin any of my models just pm me an offer. evrything is forsale


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice moodels Bro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 18 2008, 07:05 AM~12464090
> *Nice moodels Bro... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanx for the comments :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 18 2008, 10:11 AM~12464108
> *thanx for the comments :cheesy:
> *


Yea ..too nice to sell Bro...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 18 2008, 07:13 AM~12464116
> *Yea ..too nice to sell Bro...
> *


thanx alot but times are hard ritenow.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

My entry to the M.C.B.A. 58 impala build-off "Insane 8"
















































crosslaced herb deeks w/ gelpen painted dough rings.








streetburner tuneport


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

GREAT WORK MAN....NICE DEATAILS WITH THAT GELPENS....
LIKE THE STYLE :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Dec 19 2008, 03:51 PM~12477791
> *GREAT WORK MAN....NICE DEATAILS WITH  THAT GELPENS....
> LIKE THE STYLE :0  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx for the comments fella's


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Dec 19 2008, 05:51 PM~12477791
> *GREAT WORK MAN....NICE DEATAILS WITH  THAT GELPENS....
> LIKE THE STYLE :0  :thumbsup:
> *


X3


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

gosh damn thats one hell of apint job on that lots of lil detail done to it . i might repaint mine now.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 19 2008, 04:55 PM~12478286
> *gosh damn thats one hell of apint job on that lots of lil detail done to it . i might repaint mine now.
> *



thanx


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

THE LECABS INTERIOR.. car is almost done.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0 were you get tha bandana


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 20 2008, 05:08 PM~12484708
> *:0 were you get tha bandana
> *



ive had em for a while west did them for me


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 20 2008, 10:43 PM~12485562
> *ive had em for a while west did them for me
> *



westempire?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 20 2008, 07:45 PM~12485569
> *westempire?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 20 2008, 10:47 PM~12485577
> *:yes:
> *






:werd:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Last one for 08.. caddy lecab "Hater Hurter"


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :biggrin: "THEY WOULDN'T KNOW" IT'S AN "M" THANG


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 20 2008, 08:56 PM~12485983
> * :0  :biggrin: "THEY WOULDN'T KNOW" IT'S AN "M" THANG
> *



yes sir!! i was dien for a majestics plaque for this one but imma get on for this 64 ht which is next after i paint my homies model.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 20 2008, 09:58 PM~12485996
> *yes sir!! i was dien for a majestics plaque for this one but imma get on for this 64 ht which is next after i paint my homies model.
> *


 :biggrin: I GOT 4 OF THEM..THANX TO MARKY MARK.........A HOMLES I THINK IT'S TIME YOU CHANGE YOUR NAME TO KANDY63IMPALA :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 20 2008, 09:04 PM~12486040
> *:biggrin: I GOT 4 OF THEM..THANX TO MARKY MARK.........A HOMLES I THINK IT'S TIME YOU CHANGE YOUR NAME TO KANDY63IMPALA :biggrin:
> *



damn bitch i need 1. imma use the stencil u gave me on the 64 also. and yea i know im on my 3rd car and still got the name. but i dont rock kandy cars. i like base coats and pearls :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 thats clean bro..................... that sub box turned out real nice!

and you better slow it down for 09' and let some of us catch up foo  :biggrin: 
j/k bro.................... killer work as always!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 20 2008, 09:06 PM~12486059
> *:0  thats clean bro..................... that sub box turned out real nice!
> 
> and you better slow it down for 09' and let some of us catch up foo   :biggrin:
> ...



thanx jeff. and lol i am, i am, imma slow down. box came out ok for my first time at it. also first time trien to do pinstriping with the gelpens.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 21 2008, 12:08 AM~12486070
> *thanx jeff. and lol i am, i am, imma slow down. box came out ok for my first time at it. also first time trien to do pinstriping with the gelpens.
> *




looks good bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 20 2008, 09:11 PM~12486099
> *looks good bro
> *


thanx dawg


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> Last one for 08.. caddy lecab "Hater Hurter"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and its sittin just like your LS used to


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

KILLER RIDES pink63 :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> > Last one for 08.. caddy lecab "Hater Hurter"
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 20 2008, 10:55 PM~12485975
> *Last one for 08..  caddy lecab "Hater Hurter"
> 
> 
> ...



Caddy is killer. What paint did you use.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Dec 21 2008, 07:19 AM~12488689
> *Caddy is killer. What paint did you use.
> *



thanx alot 85! :cheesy: i use metalspecks silver base,silver flake and i mixed some hok kandy koncentrate rootbeer i had with some clear and shot it


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 21 2008, 09:22 AM~12488698
> *thanx alot 85! :cheesy:  i use metalspecks silver base,silver flake and i mixed some hok kandy koncentrate rootbeer i had with some clear and shot it
> *



Thanks for the info. Your 58 is one great looking build. Still like the caddy.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Dec 21 2008, 07:43 AM~12488751
> *Thanks for the info. Your 58 is one great looking build. Still like the caddy.
> *



thanx alot homie the 58 is my best work so far IMO but the lac is my style of lowriders.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

YO YO.........CADDY LOOKS SO FAR YOU DOING REALY NICE CARS MAN.......
NICE WORK BRO..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 21 2008, 06:11 AM~12488672
> *:biggrin: lmao .thanx pancho and this build i do owe alot to you homie!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> > Last one for 08.. caddy lecab "Hater Hurter"
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx ni99a :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 19 2008, 02:53 PM~12476832
> *My entry to the M.C.B.A. 58 impala build-off  "Insane 8"
> 
> 
> ...






:0 :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 21 2008, 05:10 PM~12491716
> *:0  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 21 2008, 03:39 PM~12491070
> *this bitch is bad j
> *


looks like you went out with a bang . freekn sick caddy bro.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 21 2008, 06:07 PM~12492222
> *looks like you went out with a bang . freekn sick caddy bro.
> *


thanx alot dawg!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

years back there was a black 64 with a blower coming out the hood. black evrything. ( i *THINK* it was a Majestics car) well thats the look im goin for...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2008, 12:05 AM~12512297
> *years back there was a black 64 with a blower coming out the hood. black evrything. ( i THINK it was a Majestics car) well thats the look im goin for...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 23 2008, 08:05 PM~12512297
> *years back there was a black 64 with a blower coming out the hood. black evrything. ( i THINK it was a Majestics car) well thats the look im goin for...
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 one more for the year ? :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 23 2008, 11:01 PM~12513464
> *:0  :0  one more for the year ? :biggrin:
> *


lol i doubt it. im workin on other cars for other ppl also soo im in no rush :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2008, 07:36 AM~12515463
> *lol i doubt it. im workin on other cars for other ppl also soo im in no rush  :biggrin:
> *


Man, you're slackin...you used to push builds out in like 1/2 an hour.... :biggrin: :biggrin: Looking forward to seeing what you come up with next year......

Hey do us all a favor though, give us a recap of the builds for 08.....you just got better and better with each build...

Merry Christmas..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 24 2008, 07:39 AM~12515491
> *Man, you're slackin...you used to push builds out in like 1/2 an hour.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Looking forward to seeing what you come up with next year......
> 
> Hey do us all a favor though, give us a recap of the builds for 08.....you just got better and better with each build...
> ...


lol yea but ive been takin more time on them. imma put all my builds back to back later. thanx for the comments homies merry christmas to u and the fam


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

oh yeaaa,i remember that impala.every thing was black
the tires,gutz,setup,fenders ect.....what wasnt black 
was chrome.man that bitch is fast and loud as hell. :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 24 2008, 07:58 AM~12515589
> *oh yeaaa,i remember that impala.every thing was black
> the tires,gutz,setup,fenders ect.....what wasnt black
> was chrome.man that bitch is fast and loud as hell. :thumbsup:
> *



u got it!!! no whitewalls! sounds like a nasty combo but the car was hard as fuck ive been on this site for 2 days looking for a pic but cant find it


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i think theres a vid of it on youtube.let me check


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 24 2008, 08:01 AM~12515603
> *i think theres a vid of it on youtube.let me check
> *



damn that would be fuckin great


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

its in one of this dude vids http://www.youtube.com/user/shizzo59


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

cut the center of the 64 hood and put the middle of the chevelle donk hood. since the engine is off the chevelle. gonna start the bodywork on it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

looking good bro!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 24 2008, 08:41 PM~12521240
> *looking good bro!!
> *


thanx.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2008, 11:38 PM~12521216
> *cut the center of the 64 hood and put the middle of the chevelle donk hood. since the engine is off the chevelle. gonna start the bodywork on it
> 
> 
> ...




:0 looks good so far j 


can you find any pics of this car? i wanna see it


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2008, 08:48 PM~12521306
> *:0  looks good so far j
> can you find any pics of this car? i wanna see it
> *



im tired of looking for it. i even requested a pic in the 64 post on post your rides. and looked at 3 vids of wat low posted.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

After reading which car it was I spent bout 30 min looking then my eyes went crossed LOL I know which one your talking bout homie I think I have a pic of it in some old LRMs Cool progress BTW homie hurry up and crank it out you got a couple of days left til 09  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 24 2008, 09:50 PM~12521738
> *After reading which car it was I spent bout 30 min looking then my eyes went crossed LOL I know which one your talking bout homie I think I have a pic of it in some old LRMs Cool progress BTW homie hurry up and crank it out you got a couple of days left til 09   :biggrin:
> *



lol lets see if this one will be the last for 08 or first for 09..... thanx and my eyes did the same looking for the pic lol


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2008, 08:38 PM~12521216
> *cut the center of the 64 hood and put the middle of the chevelle donk hood. since the engine is off the chevelle. gonna start the bodywork on it
> 
> 
> ...



 It was a cali car, I can tell you that, pretty sure it was majestics, but it did have whitewalls and I know i've seen video of it, but good idea eitherway bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 25 2008, 11:53 PM~12528886
> * It was a cali car, I can tell you that, pretty sure it was majestics, but it did have whitewalls and I know i've seen video of it, but good idea eitherway bro
> *



thanx lux. well when it first came out it didnt have whitewalls. (tires were flipped inside out) then he changed them


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2008, 08:38 PM~12521216
> *cut the center of the 64 hood and put the middle of the chevelle donk hood. since the engine is off the chevelle. gonna start the bodywork on it
> 
> 
> ...


i got 2 things 2 say i love it! and lats race!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 26 2008, 11:02 AM~12530498
> *i got 2 things 2 say i love it! and lats race!!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol thanx homie. and your sre u love it? it aint on 4's lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 26 2008, 11:19 AM~12530567
> *lol thanx homie. and your sre u love it? it aint on 4's lol
> *


a know
:happysad: that bitch b bad on 4's :biggrin: but the way it look whit that badboy under the hood i think i can roll 13's  keep it up i got my i on yo 64!$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## XXTREMERIDES (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 19 2008, 01:53 PM~12476832
> *My entry to the M.C.B.A. 58 impala build-off  "Insane 8"
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, VERY NICE BUILD


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XXTREMERIDES_@Dec 26 2008, 12:39 PM~12530652
> *DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, VERY NICE BUILD
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 26 2008, 11:32 AM~12530622
> *a know
> :happysad: that bitch b bad on 4's :biggrin: but the way it look whit that badboy under the hood i think i can roll 13's   keep it up i got my i on yo 64!$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:
> *



lol thanx dawg doin the body work for the hood now.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XXTREMERIDES_@Dec 26 2008, 11:39 AM~12530652
> *DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, VERY NICE BUILD
> *



thanxc alot homie. and coming from u,i take that compliment a LONG way. hopefully one day i can build like u bro!! thanx again


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 26 2008, 05:21 PM~12531315
> *thanxc alot homie. and coming from u,i take that compliment a LONG way. hopefully one day i can build like u bro!! thanx again
> *




:0 wud up nikka :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 26 2008, 11:40 AM~12530655
> *:biggrin:
> *


thanx homie and for everyone to know...."Insane 8" is SOLD..... hopefully the new owner will like it.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i almost positive the black impala was from - forever rollin car club
i saw it on a bunch of caliswangin vids :yes:


:thumbsup: gonna be a badass build pink :yes:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> :0 wud up nikka :biggrin:
> 
> here chillen came back from the hobby store
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

frame for the 64... just needa do the interior and out 2gether... :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 DAMN!! LOTS OF HP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 27 2008, 05:47 PM~12538743
> *:0  :0  :0  DAMN!! LOTS OF HP  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: hahaha  :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 27 2008, 06:48 PM~12538749
> *:biggrin:  hahaha    :cheesy:
> *


turn the tires inside out!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i was gonna do it being that the 1:1 had em but i dunno let me see how it looks lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 27 2008, 05:50 PM~12538760
> *turn the tires inside out!
> *


wat u think with out the whites..."M" style


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 27 2008, 07:07 PM~12538870
> *wat u think with out the whites..."M" style
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: a pic with the whites?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD, I THINK :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 27 2008, 09:07 PM~12538870
> *wat u think with out the whites..."M" style
> 
> 
> ...



i wouldt even turn them back around man!

that shit slooks sick as fuck................... and im for real about that buddy


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

with whites


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 27 2008, 06:07 PM~12538870
> *wat u think with out the whites..."M" style
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: batter whit out whites :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 27 2008, 06:08 PM~12538877
> *:uh: a pic with the whites?
> *


whites or not? lol wuzza with that face


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Dec 27 2008, 06:08 PM~12538881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx homies im leaqning tords no whitewalls. i love that wild style


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 27 2008, 06:26 PM~12539012
> *thanx homies im leaqning tords no whitewalls. i love that wild style
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 27 2008, 07:26 PM~12539012
> *thanx homies im leaqning tords no whitewalls. i love that wild style
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: its a go. imma swap em around


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 29 2008, 04:01 PM~10763449
> *i took some pics of this monte i did when i was like 14. ITS REALLY DUSTY being that im 26 now...
> 
> 
> ...



let me bump this shit :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 29 2008, 04:24 PM~12553269
> *let me bump this shit  :biggrin:
> *



lol its gonna get redone right :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 29 2008, 07:25 PM~12553278
> *lol its gonna get redone right :biggrin:
> *




yiz zir :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

64 impala "Night Rider"
got the idea from an old cali 64 from the 90's that had a blower all black. NO whitewalls etc... lol got 2 finish 1 more for 08!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 29 2008, 06:58 PM~12554389
> *:biggrin: THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanx . which i had more of them stencils worked great!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

you know!  


bitch is bad boi


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 29 2008, 07:03 PM~12554435
> *you know!
> bitch is bad boi
> *


  thanx ni99a


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 29 2008, 07:03 PM~12554435
> *you know!
> bitch is bad boi
> *


x 2


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

That black Impala is tight homie   !!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homies!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 the patterns on that 64 top are what we call "THE SHYT" :worship: :thumbsup: .


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 29 2008, 08:35 PM~12555346
> *:0 the patterns on that 64 top are what we call "THE SHYT"  :worship:  :thumbsup: .
> *


 thanx vic. i appreciate it


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

64 is really nice....The black wash looks good and you will notice that you love your builds so much more with black wash, but I would recommend that you use more thinner with the black paint so when you paint it on, you will still have all chrome and just black on the low spots....

Keep um coming....heck today is the 30th, you got time for one more this year.... :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 30 2008, 07:59 AM~12559100
> *64 is really nice....The black wash looks good and you will notice that you love your builds so much more with black wash, but I would recommend that you use more thinner with the black paint so when you paint it on, you will still have all chrome and just black on the low spots....
> 
> Keep um coming....heck today is the 30th, you got time for one more this year....  :biggrin:
> *



lol no more for the year haha. anyways yea i noticed i have 2 much paint compared to thinner. thanx alot for the help. gonna take my time on the next build. (a regal all opened up) dade county coming over today 2 help me jamb the doors..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 29 2008, 06:57 PM~12554375
> *64 impala "Night Rider"
> got the idea from an old cali 64 from the 90's that had a blower all black. NO whitewalls etc... lol got 2 finish 1 more for 08!!
> 
> ...



Graphics look killer! :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 30 2008, 09:20 AM~12559450
> *Graphics look killer! :thumbsup:
> *



thanx jevries!!  :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THATS THE "BLOW RIDER" FROM THE CALI-SWANGIN VIDEOS!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 30 2008, 02:06 PM~12561611
> *THATS THE "BLOW RIDER" FROM THE CALI-SWANGIN VIDEOS!!!!
> *


lol yeap i didnt do it exactly the same but wit the same idea and theme, u know what # caliswagin?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 29 2008, 08:57 PM~12554375
> *64 impala "Night Rider"
> got the idea from an old cali 64 from the 90's that had a blower all black. NO whitewalls etc... lol got 2 finish 1 more for 08!!
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT CAME OUT RAW
   :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 30 2008, 07:35 PM~12564043
> *:biggrin:
> 
> THAT SHIT CAME OUT RAW
> ...



thanx! it wasnt lookin that all flat when u came by the other day, :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Dec 30 2008, 10:35 PM~12564043
> *:biggrin:
> 
> THAT SHIT CAME OUT RAW
> ...


x2


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 30 2008, 10:34 PM~12566216
> *x2
> *



thanx homie


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 30 2008, 01:06 PM~12561611
> *THATS THE "BLOW RIDER" FROM THE CALI-SWANGIN VIDEOS!!!!
> *


seen it in person. bad ass, but i wouldn't put the blower to the test on hydraulics and 13's unless i have a death wish hno: hno:

good job on the patterns


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 30 2008, 10:39 PM~12566259
> *seen it in person. bad ass, but i wouldn't put the blower to the test on hydraulics and 13's unless i have a death wish hno:  hno:
> 
> good job on the patterns
> *


lol your right bout the death wish lol and thanx alot


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

that looks fuking nice ass fuck, hopefully one day i could be as good as you and some others on the model cars threads, im a newbie on this cant learn if i dont try.. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Dec 30 2008, 10:46 PM~12566340
> *that  looks fuking nice ass fuck, hopefully one day i could be as good as you and some others on the model cars threads,  im a newbie on this cant learn if i dont try.. :biggrin:
> *



thanx and trust me homie i learn new shit all the time. and your right its just like the real 1:1 cars u try and learn


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that looks mean as hell

love the patterns :yes:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 30 2008, 11:47 PM~12566852
> *:thumbsup: that looks mean as hell
> 
> love the patterns  :yes:
> *


X2  That roof came out sick bro car is clean as hell


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife+Dec 30 2008, 11:47 PM~12566852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i appreciate that rafa


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

regal project that dade county came by yesturday and gave me a tremendous help on...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin to be a nice one as always...

Here's my little advise with hinging doors...

Start out by using the back of an xacto blade and scrape away the plastic. Hold the car up to the light and when you can see through the plastic very well at the cut and it's almost all the way through, stop and make your hinge. Glue the hinge in place, and your tubing on the inside of the door. Then finish your cutting carefull.

Once your done, you will be able to open the door and have the hinge aligned PERFECT every time. 

I have learned this by having every door not look right until I did it this way.

Keep up the good work homie and keep us posted on this one.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 31 2008, 11:35 AM~12569848
> *regal project that dade county came by yesturday and gave me a tremendous help on...
> 
> 
> ...


so whats comeing lowlow r something whit some bigboy rims on it  
shit since dade helped out u no u sould do some glass work like tham ****** in dade :biggrin: now u know that just my 0.02 :biggrin: 







no what im talking bout


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 31 2008, 11:45 AM~12569935
> *Lookin to be a nice one as always...
> 
> Here's my little advise with hinging doors...
> ...



thanx for the info mk! im taken my time on this one cuz i want it 2 come out as perfect as i can. and i dont got no cars that ive opened up completely. gonna start jambin the trunk now.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Cool Deal.....also make sure that you always jamb between the body and the interior bucket when you open the doors....don't always have to on the front where the hinge is, but it's a must on the back....

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 31 2008, 11:47 AM~12569953
> *so whats comeing lowlow  r something whit some bigboy rims on it
> shit since dade helped out u no u sould do some glass work like tham ****** in dade :biggrin: now u know that just my 0.02 :biggrin:   no what im talking bout ;)
> [/b][/quote]
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 31 2008, 11:54 AM~12570011
> *Cool Deal.....also make sure that you always jamb between the body and the interior bucket when you open the doors....don't always have to on the front where the hinge is, but it's a must on the back....
> 
> Can't wait to see it.
> *


alot of work still needed but its gettin there


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Awesome...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 31 2008, 11:56 AM~12570033
> *dade helped me out with the hindgin and jambs since i never really fucked with it before. i only  build lowriders (if u havent noticed) im from the city of dade but im not into the big rims even though alot of my homies r. this regal is not gonna be a replica of my old regal (<< screenname??) but its gonna pink and a regal
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 shit my bad that pink regal do look good even whit tham pink 13's i will have my eye on this :biggrin: but if i can help out get at me i do good glass work


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: some fly ass work as always  

and thata a cool ass ideah about hingein the doors before you cut them open...............................thanks mk


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING+Dec 31 2008, 01:13 PM~12570535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u already know :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2009, 02:24 PM~12577578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: all day


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

again this is not a replica but debating if i should i do 4 buckets seats with center consul to the back like my old 1:1








(of course the seats are not gonna sit like that. just an example)
or regular og bench seat








interior pick of my old 1:1 (4) altima seats


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u going custom or street ride?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2009, 05:21 PM~12595165
> *u going custom or street ride?
> *



just like my old car. street car with chrome undies. all opened up (factory ways),patterned paint,chrome, trunk setup....


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 3 2009, 05:16 PM~12595131
> *again this is not a replica but debating if i should i do 4 buckets seats with center consul to the back like my old 1:1
> 
> 
> ...


 that bench seat is bad ass
:yes:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 3 2009, 07:45 PM~12596359
> *that bench seat is bad ass
> :yes:
> *



yea thats what im goin with


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a lil 24hr build. only in like the 3rd hr..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy: thats how mine used to look!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx! i kinda liked the color more in the bottle but lets see how she looks with clear


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

btw that 61 is the one i got from phat97yukon in the gift exchange :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice Color Homie looks good


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 4 2009, 05:30 PM~12603541
> *a lil 24hr build. only in like the 3rd hr..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: lookin good bro.. glad to see it went to a good home  cant wait to see it when its all done


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Jan 4 2009, 07:55 PM~12605853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx alot jordan and yea man i went 2 a good home 4sure!! u picked a great kit 2 give me thanx again homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 27 2008, 06:16 PM~12538933
> *with whites
> 
> 
> ...


ever day i have 2 look at this  u mit c one comeing from my shop :biggrin: and that 61 is cold as ice!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 4 2009, 09:29 PM~12607070
> *ever day i have 2 look at this    u mit c one comeing from my shop :biggrin: and that 61 is cold as ice!
> *


lol thanx dawg


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 31 2008, 01:45 PM~12569935
> *Lookin to be a nice one as always...
> 
> Here's my little advise with hinging doors...
> ...


Thanxs for that tip man.And Regal....Im glad to see you taking risks and doing up the doors man.Keep on going going to be a KILLA.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 4 2009, 07:30 PM~12603541
> *a lil 24hr build. only in like the 3rd hr..
> 
> 
> ...




lookin good mayne :biggrin: where you at with this ??


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz+Jan 4 2009, 09:43 PM~12607210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol how u see it. gonna clear it 2morrow.im fuckin with a hopper/dancer now. the 62 i told u the other day bout


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 6 2009, 10:18 AM~12620270
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 6 2009, 08:18 AM~12620270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homies


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 6 2009, 08:35 AM~12620339
> *thanx homies
> *


  how much shipped to compton. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 6 2009, 07:36 AM~12620343
> * how much shipped to compton. :0  :biggrin:
> *


once its done we can work something out


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 6 2009, 10:47 AM~12620408
> *once its done we can work something out
> *




C.R.E.A.M. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 6 2009, 07:50 AM~12620425
> *C.R.E.A.M.  :biggrin:
> *


right now it does more than eva :angry:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*61 imp vert...*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

shit looks smooth man! you know..................... killer work as always


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 7 2009, 01:00 PM~12633454
> *shit looks smooth man! you know..................... killer work as always
> *


thanx alot jeff


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

That look's Hot ...I love the Back down...Nice job.. :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 7 2009, 01:02 PM~12633464
> *That look's Hot ...I love the Back down...Nice job.. :thumbsup:
> *


thanx for the comments homie


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

more of the regal.........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*DREAM CREAM* regal ! Man OH Man ! 




Take a minute off of this build Pink and let me get some shit cleared out for Twinn Smallz and Old Low& Slo and lets do a Regal M.C.B.A. throw down ! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 09:26 PM~12638640
> *DREAM CREAM  regal !  Man  OH  Man !
> Take  a  minute  off of  this  build  Pink  and  let  me  get  some  shit  cleared  out  for  Twinn  Smallz  and  Old Low& Slo  and  lets do  a  Regal  M.C.B.A.  throw  down  !  :biggrin:
> *



when u wanna start it? lol i wanna do this. and i did tell u it was opened up haha


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 7 2009, 11:33 PM~12638734
> *when u wanna start it? lol i wanna do this. and i did tell u it was opened up haha
> *


LOL ! I thought you ment the box :biggrin: !

i owe these guys first PINK ! So i have to handle them before that !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 09:35 PM~12638769
> *LOL !    I thought  you  ment the  box  :biggrin: !
> 
> i  owe  these  guys  first  PINK  !  So i have  to  handle  them  before  that !
> *


i dont care if there will be a regal build off i'll put it aside and start the other kits i got. i wanna finish my ls and 60 also


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 7 2009, 12:29 PM~12633092
> *61 imp vert...
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx joe


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Man you going after the bigger fish in the sea huh LOL 61 lookin good bro lets see where the regal heads bro looking good so far


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 7 2009, 10:25 PM~12639317
> *Man you going after the bigger fish in the sea huh LOL 61 lookin good bro lets see where the regal heads bro looking good so far
> *


?^^ .......lol thanx alot rafa


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

You challenging El Minidreams lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 7 2009, 10:36 PM~12639470
> *You challenging El Minidreams lol
> *


im not challenging him AT ALL but i never back down from anything  its just like the 1:1's i learn from the competition and try 2 make shit better.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 7 2009, 10:38 PM~12639489
> *im not challenging him AT ALL but i never back down from anything  its just like the 1:1's i learn from the competition and try 2 make shit better.
> *



 Its all good bro I hear you. Hey where your pics go?? :dunno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 7 2009, 10:41 PM~12639531
> * Its all good bro I hear you. Hey where your pics go?? :dunno:
> *


what pics? i see them fine


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

The 61's pics :dunno: they are MIA :angry:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 7 2009, 10:45 PM~12639581
> *The 61's pics  :dunno: they are MIA  :angry:
> *


fixed :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 8 2009, 07:19 AM~12641400
> *fixed :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik 61 bro, nice


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 8 2009, 08:53 AM~12641885
> *sik 61 bro, nice
> *


thanx alot 408!!! :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

eating shit mocking up this cameo. my first attempt at a non lowrider


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

just go ahead and mock it up with the wires 



you know you want to :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 8 2009, 02:39 PM~12644394
> *just go ahead and mock it up with the wires
> you know you want to :biggrin:
> *



oooo u know it! :biggrin: i swear i dont like anything thats not a lowrider but i think it doesnt look bad either


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

nah it looks good 
but i am the same way 
spokes,cragars or supreme's :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

on wires but for some reason and first time im feeling the other rims more lol


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i know either way you will make it dope :yes:

if i was gonna build it with the big wheels - i would cut out the fenderwells and inside of the bed to try to make it looked bodydropped 

:dunno: but thats just me


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 8 2009, 06:12 PM~12644617
> *i know either way you will make it dope :yes:
> 
> if i was gonna build it with the big wheels - i would cut out the fenderwells and inside of the bed to try to make it looked bodydropped
> ...






X-2 all the way bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: rides lookin good patterens on the 64 are nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 8 2009, 04:10 PM~12645067
> *:wave: rides lookin good patterens on the 64 are nice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanx pancho. been gone for a minute bro


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

dat 61 is npinkgao


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 8 2009, 04:43 PM~12645338
> *dat 61 is npinkgao
> *



lol thanx alot dawg


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

that 61 came out damn fine mang !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 8 2009, 05:03 PM~12645529
> *that 61 came out damn fine mang !
> *



thanx alot jordan!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 8 2009, 03:12 PM~12644617
> *i know either way you will make it dope :yes:
> 
> if i was gonna build it with the big wheels - i would cut out the fenderwells and inside of the bed to try to make it looked bodydropped
> ...



damn right !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Well i was workin on the frame and making the bigger engine fit in the frame..


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 9 2009, 08:52 PM~12658555
> *Well i was workin on the frame and making the bigger engine fit in the frame..
> 
> 
> ...



looks pritty sick what wheels are you planning on using?? I am personally feeling the ones that you have in the back.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 9 2009, 09:55 PM~12658602
> *looks pritty sick what wheels are you planning on using?? I am personally feeling the ones that you have in the back.
> *



thanx ..lol neither one of them i got different ones.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 9 2009, 09:52 PM~12658555
> *Well i was workin on the frame and making the bigger engine fit in the frame..
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin sick bro.eather set of rims would look good.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 9 2009, 10:38 PM~12659080
> *Lookin sick bro.eather set of rims would look good.
> *


thanx dawg


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i see you got that thang on the ground now!

nice work bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 10 2009, 01:21 PM~12662970
> *i see you got that thang on the ground now!
> 
> nice work bro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

front or rear rims?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

back ones all the way bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2009, 03:28 PM~12671352
> *back ones all the way bro
> *



samething i was thinkin. just wanted 2 hear other opinion


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 11 2009, 03:03 PM~12671176
> *front or rear rims?
> 
> 
> ...


now u know!! u got 2 go whit the big boys its the only way 2 go  up front


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 11 2009, 03:43 PM~12671442
> *now u know!! u got 2 go whit the big boys its the only way 2 go   up front
> *


 :twak: :twak: they both the same exat size. just different style lol :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

REAR!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 11 2009, 06:43 PM~12671442
> *now u know!! u got 2 go whit the big boys its the only way 2 go   up front
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

rears


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah...definitely rears


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

rears but the front do look bigger :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 11 2009, 05:44 PM~12672266
> *rears but the front do look bigger  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

so pink how is that black 64 doing :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 11 2009, 05:49 PM~12672315
> *so pink how is that black 64 doing :biggrin:
> *


chillen sitting on the shelf with the rest of thm waiting for buyers


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 11 2009, 05:54 PM~12672339
> *chillen sitting on the shelf with the rest of thm waiting for buyers
> *


 :0 shit dam :cheesy: how much? w/o the rims :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 11 2009, 05:57 PM~12672365
> *:0 shit dam :cheesy:  how much? w/o the rims :biggrin:
> *



ni99a it gots a majestics stencil on the roof. it can only be on them rims. we dont ride anything else homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 11 2009, 06:04 PM~12672417
> *ni99a it gots a majestics stencil on the roof. it can only be on them rims. we dont ride anything else homie
> *


 i c so how much my nig


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 11 2009, 05:03 PM~12671176
> *front or rear rims?
> 
> 
> ...



:buttkick: he's kicking him in the rear so go with those :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Go Rears


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

interior for the cameo....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 11 2009, 04:03 PM~12671176
> *front or rear rims?
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT KOLOR IS THIS HOMLEZ?  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 12 2009, 06:11 PM~12683206
> *WHAT KOLOR IS THIS HOMLEZ?   :biggrin:
> *



h.o.k. cherry pearl


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 12 2009, 07:14 PM~12683241
> *h.o.k. cherry pearl
> *


GOT ANY OUTSIDE PICS OF IT?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 12 2009, 06:20 PM~12683278
> *GOT ANY OUTSIDE PICS OF IT?
> *



2morrow i'll snap some outside pics. its a nice as color but in the pics it doesnt really show. i got it a while back from raystrey


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good bro!!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 12 2009, 06:11 PM~12683193
> *interior for the cameo....
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 12 2009, 07:22 PM~12683296
> *2morrow i'll snap some outside pics. its a nice as color but in the pics it doesnt really show. i got it a while back from raystrey
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homies


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 12 2009, 07:26 PM~12684110
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx pancho


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Jan 11 2009, 12:03 PM~12671176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

what kinda carpet is that?! i like!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Jan 12 2009, 10:44 PM~12687642
> *what kinda carpet is that?! i like!
> *


kens fuzzy fur #139


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nice work


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 13 2009, 06:29 AM~12689670
> *nice work
> *


thanx


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

gutz look good bro!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 13 2009, 02:47 PM~12693113
> *gutz look good bro!
> *


thanx jeff. finish pics are loading :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

55 Cameo done.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 love it!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 13 2009, 03:12 PM~12693290
> *:0 love it!
> *



thanx bro


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Clean! Wheels a bit to big for me but nice build!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 13 2009, 03:15 PM~12693310
> *Clean! Wheels a bit to big for me but nice build!!!
> *


  thanx


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 13 2009, 04:24 PM~12694028
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking clean  :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jan 13 2009, 04:39 PM~12694201
> *looking clean   :thumbsup:
> *



thanx bro


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

nice


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

fucking awesome bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: thanx guys!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice color good job


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 13 2009, 04:58 PM~12694418
> *nice color good job
> *


i appreciate it bro


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 13 2009, 03:12 PM~12693290
> *:0 love it!
> *


x2
:thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 13 2009, 08:38 PM~12696540
> *x2
> :thumbsup:
> *


bet that street


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

if anyone interested in buyin ANY of my builds pm me a serious offer.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 13 2009, 06:12 PM~12693283
> *55 Cameo done.....
> 
> 
> ...





man this bitch is bad  

and you said your only good at buildin lolo's :dunno: the only thing i can see that isnt there are some compressors and a air tank in the bed, but all in all a very clean build once again jay


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

whats next Brutha???


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I like the truck..very clean..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jan 14 2009, 07:19 AM~12700199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx alot Shannon and Mike.. well next imma work on my regal and ls project.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: truck came out real nice 
i love the motor work & stance :yes:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 14 2009, 06:49 PM~12705931
> *:thumbsup: truck came out real nice
> i love the motor work & stance :yes:
> *


i appreciate it


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

VERY SWEET BUILDS BROTHER!! BUT, WE WANT MOOOOOORRRRREEEEE


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 15 2009, 06:52 AM~12711239
> *VERY SWEET BUILDS BROTHER!! BUT, WE WANT MOOOOOORRRRREEEEE
> *



thanx homie, lol i think i build em fast enough, and the builds are gonna slow down soon. once i start getting my 1:1 parts


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Your Truck is sweet Homie...nice job.... :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 15 2009, 07:06 AM~12711296
> *Your Truck is sweet Homie...nice job.... :thumbsup:
> *



thanx alot east


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

bad ass truck bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I back up what for 408 posted !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot smiley and david!! :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

next 3 g-body's!! cutty,ls and the regal


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 15 2009, 01:29 PM~12713130
> *next 3 g-body's!! cutty,ls and the regal
> *


I think its about time to serve this young grass hopper a lesson ! 



*YOU READY TO BRING IT ! :biggrin: *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 11:43 AM~12713290
> *I think  its  about time  to  serve  this  young  grass  hopper  a  lesson !
> YOU  READY  TO  BRING IT  ! :biggrin:
> *



lol  i put the regal away waiting!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 15 2009, 01:46 PM~12713309
> *lol   i put the regal away waiting!!
> *


AFter the 58 build is completed bro i think we should have all the M.C.B.A. family take part ! AN ALL REGAL or G body build ?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 11:51 AM~12713368
> *AFter  the  58  build  is  completed  bro  i think  we  should  have  all  the  M.C.B.A. family take  part !  AN  ALL REGAL  or  G body  build  ?
> *



that'll be good. regal or all gbody either or.because maybe not everyone will be able to find one specific model. and what 58?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 15 2009, 01:53 PM~12713388
> *that'll be good. regal or all gbody either or.because maybe not everyone will be able to find one specific model.  and what 58?
> *



I thought we a 58 impala build going down with the association right now ?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 11:55 AM~12713405
> *I thought    we  a  58  impala  build  going  down  with  the  association right  now  ?
> *


the 58 build off due date was dec. 31 but no-one ever made a poll. to see who won. i think evryone finished theres also!. so i think the poll should be made and the gbody one started. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 15 2009, 01:57 PM~12713428
> *the 58 build off due date was dec. 31 but no-one ever made a poll. to see who won. i think evryone finished theres also!. so i think the poll should be made and the gbody one started. :biggrin:
> *



i got a few in the mail already and afew more coming so when ever! All paying customers are done and off to them as of today ! 

So in the keyboard life of streetraceking !*Lets geet 2 da motuher fuk dealie O ! *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 12:03 PM~12713478
> *i  got  a  few  in the mail  already  and  afew  more  coming  so  when  ever!  All paying  customers  are  done  and off  to  them  as  of  today !
> 
> So in the  keyboard  life of  streetraceking  !Lets geet 2 da motuher fuk  dealie  O !
> *


 :roflmao: cool and damn u finish the customer cars fast!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 15 2009, 02:12 PM~12713556
> *:roflmao:    cool and damn u finish the customer cars fast!
> *



UM NOT REALLY ! I HAD 1 SINCE 06 ! IT STARTED OUT AS A GIFT FROM TWINN BUT WHEN HE STARTED THE RESIN COMPANY WITH BIGGS I FLIPPED THE GIFT INTO A MASTER ! :biggrin: 


THEN I HAD OLD LOW AND SLO'S 53 ALMOST 9 MONTHS ! I JUST KEPT GETTING SIDE TRACKED AND THE FAMILY HAD SOME ROUGH SPOTS IN 08 THAT HAS KEPT ME FROM THE BENCH ! 

BUT NOT NO MORE ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

cool so when ever u wana start its cool. i know shannon is in


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 15 2009, 01:23 PM~12713657
> *cool so when ever u wana start its cool. i know shannon is in
> *




:0 :0


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKING GREAT MAN


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jan 15 2009, 01:04 PM~12713998
> *LOOKING GREAT MAN
> *



thanx alot josh


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*EVERYTHING in here is 4sale please make offers.*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my regal build......








the goodies for the regal


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i know this is gonna be bad ass man!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 8 2009, 07:38 PM~12944973
> *i know this is gonna be bad ass man!
> *


thanx. u know i havent fucked with model much at all lately but it'll get done.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 8 2009, 07:43 PM~12945044
> *thanx. u know i havent fucked with model much at all lately but it'll get done.
> *


Geter dunn homie  I feel ya on the building lately  I haven't been able to touch a kit in a bit


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 10 2009, 08:14 AM~12960753
> *
> 
> Geter dunn homie    I feel ya on the building lately   I haven't been able to touch a kit in a bit
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my 3 g-body projects imma finish one of these days lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

cutty looks good J.................. how did the body turn out?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 14 2009, 04:50 PM~13003929
> *cutty looks good J.................. how did the body turn out?
> *


pretty good so far. i just glued in the engine compartment. so i gotta fill a couple little spots with filler and primer again. paint sooner or later.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 8 2009, 09:35 PM~12944934
> *my regal build......
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 14 2009, 06:39 PM~13003880
> *my 3 g-body projects imma finish one of these days lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

wuzza homie havent been on this side in a while.shit i havent touched a model in months! with work and workin on 1:1 (which is taking all my time & $$)
anyways i painted this nomad the other day.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 14 2009, 04:39 PM~13003880
> *my 3 g-body projects imma finish one of these days lol
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see those finished!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy: :wave: ANY PICS OF THE 1:1 ?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I was wondering where you dissapeared to.

You gonna be back now? Or you just stoppin by?


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

the nomad look nice homie


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 29 2009, 12:12 PM~13730348
> *the nomad look nice homie
> *


x2 clean paint job!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries+Apr 29 2009, 11:32 AM~13729920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up mike. stop by here and there. i do have a few kits with evrything for it.paint,rims etc.. so they'll get done sooner or later


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slash+Apr 29 2009, 12:12 PM~13730348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx homies


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THAT 63 IS LOOKIN NICE BRO. POST SOME PICS OF THE WHOLE CAR.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wave: wud up J :biggrin: 


that nomad is fuggin sick :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 29 2009, 12:37 PM~13731250
> *thanx. the monte will get paint soon.
> wuzza pancho!
> oustide lil peak
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 29 2009, 02:37 PM~13731250
> *thanx. the monte will get paint soon.
> wuzza pancho!
> oustide lil peak
> ...


damn homie you dont fuck around looks sick bro im fellin the seats im still working on my 1:1 right now fuckin broke so not alot of progress right now nice wagon too bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Apr 29 2009, 01:42 PM~13731309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


appreciate it homies


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

bored so i was messing with the ls...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 10 2009, 01:41 PM~13844541
> *bored so i was messing with the ls...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that is Fuckin Badass J


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 10 2009, 01:50 PM~13844583
> *Damn that is Fuckin Badass J
> *


thanx raf. just deciding if i should do some patterns :dunno: with hok limetime pearl and hok planetgreen


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 10 2009, 04:41 PM~13844541
> *bored so i was messing with the ls...
> 
> 
> ...





bitch looks flaked out boi :biggrin: looks real good J


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 10 2009, 01:56 PM~13844623
> *thanx raf. just deciding if i should do some patterns :dunno:  with hok limetime pearl and hok planetgreen
> *


More patterns hood roof trunk that bitch will be smoking homie


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 10 2009, 01:31 PM~13844839
> *
> 
> More patterns hood roof trunk that bitch will be smoking homie
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+May 10 2009, 02:31 PM~13844839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+May 10 2009, 02:41 PM~13844541-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass bro your builds are always top notch


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 10 2009, 11:01 PM~13848839
> *bad ass bro your builds are always top notch
> *


thanx homie


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DAMN!! I see some nice builds in this topic :thumbsup: 
And you got very nice 1:1 6-3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Im dreaming to drive 6-4 in one day, but probably this dream can only come true in very far future... if it will....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot!! :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ls update


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 



you know whats up :biggrin: 





bad ass work bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 11 2009, 03:04 PM~13854331
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> you know whats up  :biggrin:
> bad ass work bro
> *



thanx jeff


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 11 2009, 02:48 PM~13854164
> *ls update
> 
> 
> ...


The top looks good homie. :0 :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 11 2009, 03:18 PM~13855081
> *The top looks good homie. :0  :0
> *


x2 :0 :0 :0 :0 :   :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot evryone. i appreciate it


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 11 2009, 03:48 PM~13854164
> *ls update
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 11 2009, 10:09 PM~13860144
> *:wow:  :wow:  :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


x-2


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homies. gotta bmf and clear it


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 11 2009, 02:48 PM~13854164
> *ls update
> 
> 
> ...


very nice paint job bro
:thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 12 2009, 01:21 PM~13864452
> *very nice paint job bro
> :thumbsup:
> *



thanx alot


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Clean as always bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@May 12 2009, 01:57 PM~13864793
> *Clean as always bro
> *


i appreciate it gonzo


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn bro, that's a sick ass paint job! Keep that sh!t coming!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 11 2009, 02:48 PM~13854164
> *ls update
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a bad mutha right there homie looks sick


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+May 12 2009, 02:08 PM~13864899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: thanx raf.just trien to catch up with u dawg


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

nomad done....
































......


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 12 2009, 04:08 PM~13864899
> *Damn bro, that's a sick ass paint job! Keep that sh!t coming!
> *


*X-10!!!*


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 11 2009, 02:48 PM~13854164
> *ls update
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

NICE WORK BRO....  STILL GOT THE YELLOW LAC??????


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homies


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 16 2009, 01:08 AM~13899639
> *nomad done....
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE BRO...........SICK COLORS.... NICE TO SEE YA BACK ON THE BENCH


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 15 2009, 08:08 PM~13899639
> *nomad done....
> 
> 
> ...








:0 :0 :0 :0 i love the colors bro, killer work


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot josh and jeff! :cheesy:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 16 2009, 09:30 AM~13904769
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  i love the colors bro, killer work
> *


X2...I like ur style homie.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Man that thang smoked the Nomad I built!!!! Great job Dawg!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

all his builds are bad ass one of my favorite builders on here


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+May 16 2009, 08:47 PM~13908768-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i appreciate it homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 16 2009, 08:49 PM~13908780
> *all his builds are bad ass one of my favorite builders on here
> *


thanx alot for the kind words homie. im just trien to catch up to u table scraper boys


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 16 2009, 09:52 PM~13908805
> *thanx alot for the kind words homie. im just trien to catch up to u table scraper boys
> *


lol me too


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 16 2009, 08:54 PM~13908818
> *lol me too
> *


 :twak: yea right homie. with that badass 60


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 16 2009, 09:55 PM~13908830
> *:twak: yea right homie. with that badass 60
> *



and if thats the best ive done i got alot of catching up on with builders on this thread  thanks for the vote of confidance homie


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 16 2009, 07:49 PM~13908780
> *all his builds are bad ass one of my favorite builders on here
> *



x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot homies :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

gettin there.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looking Bad Ass Bro!!!!! I like those colors.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

I freakin love that paint job bro


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 18 2009, 06:18 PM~13925328
> *gettin there.
> 
> 
> ...


*
OOOOHHHWEEEEEEEEE!!! Damn Homie that is sick your gettin down on the patterns bro SICK*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot guys.i appreciate it. i added a few more lines to the top,bmf enrything and cleared again. almost completely done with it. (this pic is a few days old) when i get my cam bak 2morrow it'll b done mostlikely


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 18 2009, 09:18 PM~13925328
> *gettin there.
> 
> 
> ...





thats sick as fuck J, one of the baddest paint jobs ive seen in a while  sick ass work man


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THATS FREAKIN' AWESOME!!!! :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+May 18 2009, 07:21 PM~13926113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i appreciate it


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :worship: :h5: GREAT JOB ON THE PAINT.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

damm homie luv that paint job


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+May 18 2009, 07:36 PM~13926302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SICK WORK NINJA.........


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 18 2009, 08:03 PM~13926715
> *SICK WORK NINJA.........
> *



thanx ho*M*ie


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 18 2009, 06:18 PM~13925328
> *gettin there.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Thats Sick...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx 

heres the ls done pics......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 gawd damn!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 19 2009, 03:36 PM~13937395
> *:0  gawd damn!
> *


i appreciate that


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Man the paint is incredible on that monte.Killer looking build man.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 19 2009, 08:53 PM~13941198
> *Man the paint is incredible on that monte.Killer looking build man.
> *



thanx alot :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 SICK WORK BROTHER !!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats bad ass bro!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+May 19 2009, 09:19 PM~13941553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx alot homiez :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

that ls came out nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 19 2009, 09:36 PM~13941786
> *that ls came out nice homie :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: thanx dawg


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

J that bitch is bad bro :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 21 2009, 03:06 AM~13955455
> *J that bitch is bad bro  :0
> *


  thanx alot bro. it didnt come out how i wanted but it'l do


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a project cutty........ still ALOT more paint to come....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 21 2009, 06:24 PM~13961096
> *a project cutty........ still ALOT more paint to come....
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :0 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:thumbsup: and i dunno wtf imma do for the grill lol :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 21 2009, 10:02 PM~13964531
> *:thumbsup:  and i dunno wtf imma do for the grill lol :uh:
> *



i may have something for you pm me


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

THE FIRE GOES ON......... LOOKS NICE BRO


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i am likin that bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 22 2009, 12:24 AM~13961096
> *a project cutty........ still ALOT more paint to come....
> 
> 
> ...


Daamn!  
I love the way you use that 6-4 Impala's decal. It fits perfect on that Cutty!  :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+May 22 2009, 01:27 PM~13971479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i appreciate the comments. yea i use cut the decals to fit. still patterns and more penwork


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

well ive been itchin to try doin a radical.... still got alot of shit 2 do but u get the point.... :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 Nice !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+May 24 2009, 08:13 PM~13986687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx guys :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that radical is gonna be bad ass bro!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx!!

i got it hindged


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

60 imp. i dont like how my colors look in the camera. (they look much better in person)  but fuk it...
still alot more work, more patterns, lines etc... 








more pics


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

i got a diecast 59 in progess


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my 60.... getting there...

















interior...








Trunk setup how its starting 2 look. gotta shit up and install subs


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

building this for someone....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

HELL yeah!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 3 2009, 09:02 PM~14083849
> *HELL yeah!!
> *


X-2


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanx ppl! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 3 2009, 03:47 PM~14083695
> *building this for someone....
> 
> 
> ...



Builds looking good. Tub should be there by the weekend.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jun 3 2009, 03:32 PM~14085443
> *Builds looking good. Tub should be there by the weekend.
> *


thanx homie! the tub is for another lac, i gotta do as a replica.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lets c a pic of that blue lac u hiding in the background.... :0 :0 :biggrin:

:uh: Reading is ur friend Smallz...lol :twak:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Jun 3 2009, 12:47 PM~14083695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they there :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 3 2009, 03:42 PM~14083651
> *my 60.... getting there...
> 
> 
> ...





nice wheels homie  




and that lac is serious :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

The 6-0 and lac are looking nice


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Beautiful as always....I don't get how you build so fast....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jun 3 2009, 04:48 PM~14086161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i appreciate the comments. i dunno how i build so fast my self sometimes.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 3 2009, 03:48 PM~14086161
> *nice wheels homie
> and that lac is serious :0
> *


X2 any out side pics? :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 3 2009, 08:50 PM~14088782
> *X2 any out side pics?  :biggrin:
> *



once its done i will homie. it does look nice in the sun :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 3 2009, 12:47 PM~14083695
> *building this for someone....
> 
> 
> ...


did the top and interior in gray. also the sides


----------



## CAPRICECOUPE (Jun 5, 2009)

TIGHT WORK HOMIE....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM ***** GOT A 5 INCH TUCK ON THE LAC HUH!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

de pinga el caddy


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx bro.. here are a few pics


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

PAINTJOB IS REAL NICE BRO


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what color is that?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Whoa, nice paintjob homie!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 6 2009, 03:13 PM~14112130
> *what color is that?
> *





ide say metalcast blue, over some mad flake


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

VERY NICE BRO!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats bad ass!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot guys! yea its metal specks, with gold and charcoal patterns with duplicolor blu on top. no flakes..


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*HOLY SHEET THAT IS SICK *


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 7 2009, 01:54 PM~14118474
> *X-2!!!   *


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

damn homie ,that paint job is really clean :thumbsup: ,good color ...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 7 2009, 11:04 AM~14118526
> *X-2!!!
> *


X3 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

damn :cheesy: thanx alot for the comments homies


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

bad ass paint job bro


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 7 2009, 11:54 AM~14118474
> *HOLY SHEET THAT IS SICK
> *


x-10........... :0


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

that is a damn nice paint job !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

please please tell me who makes that gray. I can not find a gray like that
anywhere :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 6 2009, 08:40 AM~14111075
> *thanx bro.. here are a few pics
> 
> 
> ...


nothing special u say... that paint iz sicc as fuck!! is the silver line by hand or taped off? looks clean as hell! nice job!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73+Jun 8 2009, 06:25 PM~14131338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i appreciate it! yea the lines are done by hand no tape


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

man u gots some bad azz skillz homie!!!!!!!!! great job dawg. I am amazed at the patterns and everything knowing they are by hand. Awsome work bro!!!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

good work j only if it was that fast to do the 1:1 scale we both would be kicking ass june 28


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> thanx :cheesy:
> :biggrin: thanx bro
> thanx greg and the gray is....................................... 99cent colorplace primer from walmart lol
> how bout that lol !!! thanx homie :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Paint.... :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 14 2008, 11:23 AM~10652996
> *BIG LOTS  63
> 
> 
> ...


nice paint homie


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 14 2008, 11:04 AM~10652873
> *interior
> 
> 
> ...


dam nice donk


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 14 2008, 11:45 AM~10653129
> *HE GOT SOME OF MINE IN THERE..GONNA HAVE SOME MORE SOON
> *


nice la style to it i like that homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

I havent posted any pics in a while. been on some other shit. plus i just found my damn camera :uh: lol
anyways here is the 60 finished...
























interior....








trunk


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a 67 ive been slowly workin on.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> a 67 ive been slowly workin on.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot evan :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 27 2009, 10:54 PM~14600478
> *thanx alot evan :cheesy:
> *



no problem homie you get down there isnt anything you have built that i dont like you and pancho are two of my favorite builders that and the rest of the guys in the club


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 6 2009, 08:40 AM~14111075
> *thanx bro.. here are a few pics
> 
> 
> ...


Great job!! Love the paintjob!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 27 2009, 09:22 PM~14600013
> *a 67 ive been slowly workin on.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow....That's a whoooole lotta red!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Man them rides are lookin sick bro!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: :worship: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 27 2009, 09:00 PM~14600566
> *no problem homie you get down there isnt anything you have built that i dont like you and pancho are two of my favorite builders that and the rest of the guys in the club
> *


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 27 2009, 11:28 PM~14600900
> *Wow....That's a whoooole lotta red!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



just like my build off 64 that still is not done :banghead:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 28 2009, 06:22 AM~14600013
> *a 67 ive been slowly workin on.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  
Real good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jul 27 2009, 10:00 PM~14600566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:  thanx


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 3 2009, 12:47 PM~14083695
> *building this for someone....
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSS COLOR 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 27 2009, 10:22 PM~14600013
> *a 67 ive been slowly workin on.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla+Jul 28 2009, 08:39 AM~14603380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i was actually thinkin of a red 67 ht,, with some color matched 1301s, the whole red theme...kinda like a "99 problems" ride but a 67 not 61


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 28 2009, 10:28 AM~14604305
> *i was actually thinkin of a red 67 ht,, with some color matched 1301s, the whole red theme...kinda like a "99 problems" ride but a 67 not 61
> *


yeap as soon as i got the kit i knew i wanted evrythng red.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

would you mind me makin that one tho?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 28 2009, 10:56 AM~14604587
> *would you mind me makin that one tho?
> *



lol of course not!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*"Bad Bitch 67"*


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 28 2009, 10:45 PM~14609915
> *"Bad Bitch 67"
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot homie!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD UP IN HERE HOMIE!!!KEEP IT UP!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 29 2009, 01:58 PM~14617678
> *LOOKING GOOD UP IN HERE HOMIE!!!KEEP IT UP!!!!
> *


thanx


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

were having a local hopper buildoff mostly club members. and im doin each of my lil boys one(just 2 mess around)
here's my entry... just need 2 put the windows in


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thats a MEAN ass Stance it looks like its ready to Attack!! looking good homie


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

64 hopper looks sick homie always like seein ur builds keep up the badass work


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee+Aug 6 2009, 10:02 PM~14699615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx alot for the compliment homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a project 75 ghouse i wanna finish one day. im not using the same 76 bottom and i wanna go all out on this one.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hit me up foo


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 11 2009, 09:39 PM~14742556
> *a project 75 ghouse i wanna finish one day. im not using the same 76 bottom and i wanna go all out on this one.
> 
> 
> ...


any color suggestions? thinking of orange or baby blue. also custom interior (enter consul w/ 4bucket seats) or stock interior?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

candy tangrine orange with pattens


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 19 2009, 10:08 PM~14823023
> *any color suggestions?  thinking of orange or baby blue. also custom interior (enter consul w/ 4bucket seats) or stock interior?
> *


root beer brown with patterns :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 20 2009, 06:08 AM~14823023
> *any color suggestions?  thinking of orange or baby blue. also custom interior (enter consul w/ 4bucket seats) or stock interior?
> *



Stock interior and Orange is nice


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

not bad... but.... :uh: y u post this on my thread?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Aug 22 2009, 02:45 PM~14848267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damn 42`lol


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

i sawww u posted dat vert regal wit da workin top i wanted 2 share mines not for nothin


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

i aint tryn to try u or any thing


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

no problem.

heres more pics of the jambs on the 75 evrything openning and closing. the stock interior cut and made fit to the other belly,filled in frame. evrything goin chrome and very detailed


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

looks bitchin, only thing i would do to it would be flip the hinges but im sure u wanted the doors that way..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

flip the hindges


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well i mean make it so its the opposite of how they are now..like to make the door go inward (inside) the fender


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i have em done like that for a regal that dade county helped me on but i dont know how 2 do em like that 2 good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

you put the hinge inside the door, i think thats how you get the door to swing inside the fender.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 22 2009, 07:52 PM~14850644
> *you put the hinge inside the door, i think thats how you get the door to swing inside the fender.
> *


You can see it here....just do the same thing on the front side of the door....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

o i c. u basicllay reverse the hindge. imma try this 2morrow. imma redo the doors


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 23 2009, 01:04 AM~14851702
> *You can see it here....just do the same thing on the front side of the door....
> 
> 
> ...





very good ref. pic right there, thanks brother


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i'll get some pics 2morrow but i already fliped the hindges and the doors open inward like a real car. it was easy as fuck!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Good deal....very easy mod and looks great when done....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot mk for the tip!!

heres 2 more im workin on. i got in the hindging mood lol
66 rivi








57 belair vert ( i want 2 make a replica of "blueprint" but i dont got a vette ls1)


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 22 2009, 12:26 PM~14848449
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :thumbsup: 

dont forget to add the "lip" on your jambs ( look at 1:1 jambs for refreance) :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 24 2009, 08:21 PM~14868444
> *
> 57 belair vert ( i want 2 make a replica of "blueprint" but i dont got a vette ls1)
> 
> ...


im also trying to find one, been wantin to do that 57 since the mag dropped a while back.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 24 2009, 07:27 PM~14869340
> *im also trying to find one, been wantin to do that 57 since the mag dropped a while back.
> *


 :scrutinize:  1rst u wanted 2 do a all red 67 like mines now the same 57??? :biggrin: just fuckin with u bro. well this 57 is gonna be the same theme almost but i think i aint gonna make it "exact replica" fuk that im not gettin another kit just for the engine


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

correction** this 57 WILL be a *"Blueprint 57" *replica
im getting the engine for it from a fellow lil homie. thanx again :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnn no fair  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

well "blueprint 57" updates... 








it'll get there...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 26 2009, 03:39 PM~14890155
> *well "blueprint 57" updates...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 damn homie this is gonna look sweet


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

badass bro..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife+Aug 26 2009, 04:48 PM~14890271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx alot for the compliments homie's.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

VERY NICE WORK BRO


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 26 2009, 05:50 PM~14890849
> *VERY NICE WORK BRO
> *


i appreciate it! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 26 2009, 07:39 PM~14890155
> *well "blueprint 57" updates...
> 
> 
> ...






:biggrin: shit looks sick so far!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2009, 08:48 AM~14895534
> *:biggrin:  shit looks sick so far!
> *


X2... :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X3 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot homies!!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

been workin on like 4 modelas + 1:1 at the same time!! lol i dunno wats goin on lol


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ur welcome for the ls1 motor homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 4 2009, 01:01 PM~14981768
> *ur welcome for the ls1 motor homie
> *



thank u again! i gotta cut up the tranny 2 make it fit into the 57. i'll post pics


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

cool


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a regal i had started a whiiiiiiiile back. i got it back out painted it.... evrything cut out, l chrome plated front headlights and grill,bumpers, undies......


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

regal lookin good homie


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good brother.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie......


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 7 2009, 08:12 PM~15008162
> *a regal i had started a whiiiiiiiile back. i got it back out painted it.... evrything cut out, l chrome plated front headlights and grill,bumpers, undies......
> 
> 
> ...



thats fuckin sweet homie


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 7 2009, 07:12 PM~15008162
> *a regal i had started a whiiiiiiiile back. i got it back out painted it.... evrything cut out, l chrome plated front headlights and grill,bumpers, undies......
> 
> 
> ...


Ride looks exciting! Love the fresh color!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 8 2009, 12:11 PM~15011953
> *Ride looks exciting! Love the fresh color!
> *


X2 uffin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanx alot homie for the comments!!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

pics of the ls1 motor for the 57 build


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 8 2009, 07:59 PM~15020417
> *pics of the ls1 motor for the 57 build
> *


i'll get pics. i painted it 2day but for some reason the motor and other parts got a lil reaction so its in the tub right now :angry:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

oh ok


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i dig that regal :yes:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 9 2009, 02:38 AM~15023861
> *:thumbsup: i dig that regal :yes:
> *


X 2 ride is looking Sick Pinky :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 4 2009, 12:35 PM~14981494
> *been workin on like 4 modelas + 1:1 at the same time!! lol i dunno wats goin on lol
> *



:biggrin: Dats da life bro, i can relate  . Great wrk as always


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

any updates on blueprint 57


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

its there homie, i havent been feeling right 2 work on it. im goin through alot of medical issues with my grandfather...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful work bro!! I hope your peoples get better soon!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 15 2009, 08:41 PM~15091852
> *Beautiful work bro!! I hope your peoples get better soon!
> *



X 2 homie!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot homies!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ur regal is comin out sick wish i had the skills like u to build a sick ride like that


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## PLOTLAKER5 (Sep 28, 2009)

where can i get these kinds of cars now, i can find them anymore man!... where do you guys get them? the detailed ones


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Well ive been completely out of it and on some other shit. I messed around the other day on a model for the first time in months!
a radical 64 ive been wanting to do....
closed up








opened up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a replica/ how my 1:1 63 is gonna look finished...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: hope to see you around a lil longer this time foo :biggrin: 



and that tre is gonna be sick


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 7 2009, 10:06 AM~15897236
> *a replica/ how my 1:1 63 is gonna look finished...
> 
> 
> ...



I'ma be watchin' this one !

The '64 is gonna be sick too !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet work!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Dec 7 2009, 08:08 AM~15897250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i appreciate it


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> thanx bro.. here are a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 7 2009, 07:06 AM~15897236
> *a replica/ how my 1:1 63 is gonna look finished...
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah... GOTTA fly them skirts on them IMPALAS! :biggrin: Thats gonna be sick as FUCK dogg...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> > thanx bro.. here are a few pics
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: always love seeing your new stuff 
and i really cant wait to see the 1:1 trey - tampa 2010  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 11 2009, 01:45 AM~15945752
> *:thumbsup: always love seeing your new stuff
> and i really cant wait to see the 1:1 trey - tampa 2010      :biggrin:
> *


thanx  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Well ive been wanting to do a Dade County style donk (since its were ive been born and raised) had a set of them old "spinner" wheels and made one wheel a lil more deep dish and made a back peice to make it a DUB wheel look alike....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

DAMN! :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice donk :biggrin: .


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Dec 16 2009, 09:01 AM~15997490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx alot fellas. 

pancho this one will have some fiberglass :biggrin:  just dont know what color kandy i wanna go with :uh:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0. Can't wait to see it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

fawkin smooth idea with them wheels!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 16 2009, 03:13 PM~16000541
> *fawkin smooth idea with them wheels!
> *



thanx lil D


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

now i wanna do that with my 74! but cant!  dah well, but them shits look good bro


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 16 2009, 10:28 AM~15997306
> *Well ive been wanting to do a Dade County style donk (since its were ive been born and raised) had a set of them old "spinner" wheels and made one wheel a lil more deep dish and made a back peice to make it a DUB wheel look alike....
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna look sick man! nice dish on the rear wheels :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Dec 16 2009, 03:19 PM~16000596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx! the wheels were easy 2 do


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

I know, I know another project! lol but my gurl got me this last weekend.(ive been wanting one of these 4 a while

My camera was dead b4 i started cutting...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 25 2009, 10:43 PM~16090018
> *I know, I know another project! lol but my gurl got me this last weekend.(ive been wanting one of these 4 a while
> 
> My camera was dead b4 i started cutting...
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 25 2009, 09:49 PM~16090981
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

DAMN LOVE THAT BLUE GRAY CADDY NICE JOB


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Dec 28 2009, 11:28 AM~16110519
> *DAMN LOVE THAT BLUE GRAY CADDY NICE JOB
> *


thanx


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 25 2009, 09:43 PM~16090018
> *I know, I know another project! lol but my gurl got me this last weekend.(ive been wanting one of these 4 a while
> 
> My camera was dead b4 i started cutting...
> ...



:0 :0 I WANT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Lookin' SICK ma' man!  Lemme guess, already sold huh... :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Any updates?????? Love seeing what you bring next...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Dec 29 2009, 09:12 PM~16127943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro! i really appreciate that coming from u.on the updates, naw i got some painting to do this weekend. my airbrush been fucked up so thats y i havent painted anything BUT i just got a new one :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

killa stuff goin' on in here homie !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 30 2009, 07:43 AM~16131883
> *thanx bro! i really appreciate that coming from u.on the updates, naw i got some painting to do this weekend. my airbrush been fucked up so thats y i havent  painted anything  BUT i just got a new one :biggrin:
> *


Deff keep us posted. I'm sure it will be top notch as always.....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

well i attempted to paint the donk... shit ran and goit real fucked up. so its gotta be dipped. heres my entry in the Table Scrapers build off....
65 vert.... :biggrin: 








after some cutting :biggrin: 








after the jambs.... :uh: 
































wat u think so far?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i think some 1301's would look better on there :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 9 2010, 02:41 PM~16237490
> *i think some 1301's would look better on there :biggrin:
> *



o there not stayin on there. it was just a mock up. 1301's or deeks :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

deeks *cough*cough*deeks


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 9 2010, 03:09 PM~16237634
> *deeks *cough*cough*deeks
> *


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 9 2010, 03:57 PM~16237587
> *o there not stayin on there. it was just a mock up.  1301's or deeks :biggrin:
> *



its funny you should say that cause there are some of these going in the mail  

and you can send me those mclanes if you dont like them cause i love em :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 9 2010, 03:41 PM~16237870
> *its funny you should say that cause there are some of these going in the mail
> and you can send me those mclanes if you dont like them cause i love em :biggrin:
> *


^^^ :0 :0 



o i love them i just got a set on chrome and gold the other day :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 9 2010, 04:43 PM~16237879
> *^^^ :0  :0
> o i love them i just got a set on chrome and gold the other day :biggrin:
> *



yeah i actually prefer them over the 1301 . but i got me a nice stack of og pegasus two piece like the ones smiley posted that aint going no wheres


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 9 2010, 03:49 PM~16237926
> *yeah i actually prefer them over the 1301 . but i got me a nice stack of og pegasus two piece like the ones smiley posted that aint going no wheres
> *


where u got that from? or uve had em for a while huh?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 9 2010, 04:52 PM~16237947
> *:biggrin:
> 
> where u got that from? or uve had em for a while huh?
> *



yea ive been sittin on them for years now when i had that laps in building . had i known they were gona get discontinued i would have got more :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

WUZUP WITH THAT LINCOLN ANY UPDATES :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

nice projects mayne :cheesy: 

u ever get that donk finished? i wanna see that shit! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Jan 10 2010, 04:17 PM~16246393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx homie. i attempted to paint the donk and it got fucked up! shits in the tub right now


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 10 2010, 07:08 PM~16246780
> *ni99a its 2 cold 2 paint   :biggrin:
> thanx homie. i attempted to paint the donk and it got fucked up! shits in the tub right now
> *


well get that shit out. i wanna see it done! :biggrin: lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

well i havent been able to paint cuz of the cold... this weekend its suppose to be back to normal.. HOT!! lol so finally i can start painting this fukin projects...

here is a 76 ghouse im doin for my homeboy.. 
started with this,this mourning...








after a few hours of and on......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :wow: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 13 2010, 06:58 PM~16281601
> *well i havent been able to paint cuz of the cold... this weekend its suppose to be back to normal.. HOT!! lol so finally i can start painting this fukin projects...
> 
> here is a 76 ghouse im doin for my homeboy..
> ...



and u were sayin it was too much work u havent even had the bitch for 24 hours lol hopefully we get the miami weather back this weekend


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 13 2010, 06:58 PM~16281601
> *well i havent been able to paint cuz of the cold... this weekend its suppose to be back to normal.. HOT!! lol so finally i can start painting this fukin projects...
> 
> here is a 76 ghouse im doin for my homeboy..
> ...


damn jay you dont fuck around :ninja:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jan 13 2010, 06:03 PM~16281673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: im learning :biggrin: :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

finished up the donk :happysad:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Glasshouse is standin' TALL dogg! :wow: NICE...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD BRO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 22 2010, 08:56 PM~16381777
> *LOOKS GOOD BRO!!  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

gawd dang, what are those, like 35s lol


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

not digging the lifted stagg look but the trunk and interior are clean


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: donk came out clean J . Like the trunk set up too :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 22 2010, 10:47 PM~16382311
> *:wow:  :wow:  donk came out clean J . Like the trunk set up too  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!! :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 22 2010, 10:39 PM~16381644
> *finished up the donk :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Jan 22 2010, 09:54 PM~16381769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i appreciate it guys


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

DAYMMN lovin the color J came out clean


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 23 2010, 08:18 AM~16384473
> *DAYMMN lovin the color J came out clean
> *


thank u raf


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 23 2010, 12:39 AM~16381644
> *finished up the donk :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

that trunk came out clean boi!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 23 2010, 04:50 AM~16384095
> *u a hater :uh:
> 
> its cool, i dont digg much of anything u build. but thanx anyways
> ...


Yup came out good :thumbsup:. And those look like 32's to me :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 23 2010, 09:02 AM~16384695
> *Yup came out good :thumbsup:. And those look like 32's to me  :biggrin:
> *


thanx. and they are 30s with skinnys :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERES ONE FOR THE HATERS J! NICE DONK BY THE WAY


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Keep up the slick work Jay, FUCK A HATER!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 22 2010, 11:39 PM~16381644
> *finished up the donk :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

homie that donk is fuckin sick! love how u made the staggered wheels. and im with everyone else that trunk setup is hot!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx evryone


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 29 2010, 10:03 PM~16455454
> *thanx evryone
> *





so break out with that 65 already lol................... we've been waitin long enough :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ALL GOLD 61 im workin on..... :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :0 :0 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

BALLIN'!!! :wow:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice stuff!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx evryone for the comments....

almost done with this glasshouse im doin for a homie.








































still gotta wire and add some stuff but its gettin there


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 6 2010, 02:23 PM~16532358
> *thanx evryone for the comments....
> 
> almost done with this glasshouse im doin for a homie.
> ...



thank you thank you lol ehhh let p's haitian ass know, that pink thing in the back is minee  lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: both of u sound the same....lol


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 6 2010, 01:23 PM~16532358
> *thanx evryone for the comments....
> 
> almost done with this glasshouse im doin for a homie.
> ...


sickness bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

here's another one im working on... after dippin this bitch in brake fluid twice! i got a color im happy with. still got work to do but its gettin there....


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 6 2010, 01:23 PM~16532358
> *thanx evryone for the comments....
> 
> almost done with this glasshouse im doin for a homie.
> ...


badass paint work


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: u been geeting down jay :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slash+Feb 6 2010, 01:44 PM~16532509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx P. im just trien 2 catch up with u :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

ALL THE BUILDS ARE LOOKING SWEET BRO. THE DOORS ON THE TC LOOK GOOD. DID YOU DO THEM LIKE I SHOWED YOU OR SOME OTHER WAY? EITHER WAY ITS GONNA BE SICK.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 6 2010, 02:13 PM~16532716
> *ALL THE BUILDS ARE LOOKING SWEET BRO. THE DOORS ON THE TC LOOK GOOD. DID YOU DO THEM LIKE I SHOWED YOU OR SOME OTHER WAY? EITHER WAY ITS GONNA BE SICK.
> *


darren the step by step pics u sent me was wat made this easy for me. thanx again dawg


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

BAD ASS WORK IN THIS THREAD...LOVIN THE PAINT JOBS. :wow: :wow: :0 
KEEP IT UP BRO...!!!!



> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 6 2010, 02:19 PM~16532755
> *darren the step by step pics u sent me was wat made this easy for me. thanx again dawg
> *


CAN I GET THESE SO CALLED "PICS" DLO....??? :dunno: LOL. I WOULD LOVE TO START DOING PATTERNS LIKE PINK86REGAL. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 6 2010, 12:23 PM~16532358
> *thanx evryone for the comments....
> 
> almost done with this glasshouse im doin for a homie.
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: x10! Towncars lookin' ICY too!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Feb 6 2010, 09:25 PM~16532785
> *
> CAN I GET THESE SO CALLED "PICS" DLO....???  :dunno: LOL. I WOULD LOVE TO START DOING PATTERNS LIKE PINK86REGAL.  :biggrin:
> *


x2 send me a copy when u get a chance.

that t/c is lookin fresh.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Feb 6 2010, 04:25 PM~16532785
> *BAD ASS WORK IN THIS THREAD...LOVIN THE PAINT JOBS.  :wow:  :wow:  :0
> KEEP IT UP BRO...!!!!
> CAN I GET THESE SO CALLED "PICS" DLO....???  :dunno: LOL. I WOULD LOVE TO START DOING PATTERNS LIKE PINK86REGAL.  :biggrin:
> *




SHIT I WANT TO DO PATTERNS LIKE HIM TOO!!! :biggrin: THE PICS I SHOWED HIM WERE HOW I CUT UP THE BLACK TC I DID FOR ORLANDO I. I'M ACTUALLY DOIN ANOTHER ONE FOR HIM RIGHT NOW. I'LL POST UP SOME PICS OF IT IN MY THREAD SOON. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 6 2010, 12:40 PM~16532485
> *here's another one im working on... after dippin this bitch in brake fluid twice! i got a color im happy with. still got work to do but its gettin there....
> 
> 
> ...


DAM JAY! :wow: This bad boy got 18 inch strokes in the front?!? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 29 2010, 09:11 PM~16455553
> *ALL GOLD 61 im workin on..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lovin this 61 homie  

u ever get ur kits/extras?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 6 2010, 07:09 PM~16535079
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 6 2010, 01:40 PM~16532485
> *here's another one im working on... after dippin this bitch in brake fluid twice! i got a color im happy with. still got work to do but its gettin there....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 6 2010, 01:40 PM~16532485
> *here's another one im working on... after dippin this bitch in brake fluid twice! i got a color im happy with. still got work to do but its gettin there....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: looks good with the molded plastic


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanx everyone for the comments!

Jimbo the frnt suspension was all mocked uP in the pic w/ hot glue. It will be lower once done.
Belly is gettin painted to make the chrome pop more.I do like high lock ups and a lot of extension though.


Tunz yea I got em. Thanx again this week urs will go out


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass builds. That glasshouse is sik. Towncars lookin nice too.


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

NICE 61 WAS GONA BRING UR CARS 2 TAMPA


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 6 2010, 10:59 PM~16535532
> *Thanx everyone for the comments!
> 
> Jimbo the frnt suspension was all mocked uP in the pic w/ hot glue. It will be lower once done.
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON+Feb 7 2010, 01:07 AM~16537592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 6 2010, 01:40 PM~16532485
> *here's another one im working on... after dippin this bitch in brake fluid twice! i got a color im happy with. still got work to do but its gettin there....
> 
> 
> ...


The lincoln is lookin bad as fuck !!!
My dawg cadillac D told me earlier today ... To ask you how much you want 4 it when its done ?????


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 7 2010, 02:42 PM~16540883
> *Thanx and that would be cool. Your comin to tampa for the show?
> Cool
> *


MY COUSIN AND HIS FRIENDS TOLD ME I BETTER COME....IMA TRY 2 IF I DO I'LL BRING THEM 
JUST LEFT THE STATE FAIR :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Feb 6 2010, 08:59 PM~16535529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx nikka!
lol y cant "cadillac/linc tc d" just ask me himself...?? he got a representative for himself now? :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*"Bad Bitch 67"*


















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 10 2010, 11:18 AM~16571149
> *thanx  but..... what molded platic? this is a diecast....
> 
> thanx alot homie
> ...



:biggrin: NAW ***** I THOUGHT HE WAS AT YOUR CRIB.......SO HOW MUCH????? :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 10 2010, 09:18 AM~16571149
> *thanx  but..... what molded platic? this is a diecast....
> 
> *


i know i got one but you molded the rockers


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 29 2010, 06:11 PM~16455553
> *ALL GOLD 61 im workin on..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass!! did you send out all your gold to get dipped or is it bmf??


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 10 2010, 09:14 PM~16578038
> *bad ass!! did you send out all your gold to get dipped or is it bmf??
> *


thanx bro. naw its an old ass big kid ent. gold plated kit.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHERE THE NEW PICS AT?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 11 2010, 12:04 PM~16582705
> *WHERE THE NEW PICS AT?
> *



x69 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 11 2010, 11:04 AM~16582705
> *WHERE THE NEW PICS AT?
> *


2morrow hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 29 2010, 10:11 PM~16455553
> *ALL GOLD 61 im workin on..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING SICK!!! :wow: This is one bad ass ride Jay.... :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 12 2010, 04:28 AM~16591365
> *FUCKING SICK!!! :wow:  This is one bad ass ride Jay.... :thumbsup:
> *



i appreciate it homie!  :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 29 2010, 06:11 PM~16455553
> *ALL GOLD 61 im workin on..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'd call this bitch KING MIDAS... :biggrin: :biggrin: Looks like FORT KNOX under this mugg! Can't wait for the finished pics! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 12 2010, 09:28 AM~16592461
> *I'd call this bitch KING MIDAS... :biggrin:  :biggrin: Looks like FORT KNOX under this mugg! Can't wait for the finished pics! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



its been done. i'll take some pics later 2day. i decided to put it on a 3wheels stance,
also got the tc with the first patterns. pics later also :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 08:31 AM~16592496
> *its been done. i'll take some pics later 2day. i decided to put it on a 3wheels stance,
> also got the tc with the first patterns. pics later also :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: Awwww HELL YEAH... Dogg, NOW I'm gonna be like this hno: hno: at the computer all day! :wow: :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lil bit of update on the TC. first patterns, blue pearl
















interior


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*"Solid Gold 61"*


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 07:50 PM~16597458
> *"Solid Gold 61"
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 06:29 PM~16597292
> *lil bit of update on the TC. first patterns,  blue pearl
> 
> 
> ...



Dam it looks sick as fuck laid out...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 12 2010, 09:56 PM~16598026
> *Dam it looks sick as fuck laid out...
> *



:roflmao: i said the same thing in the t/s topic :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx fellas i dont know if its gonna be ;aid out but we'll c :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 10:29 PM~16597292
> *lil bit of update on the TC. first patterns,  blue pearl
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 13 2010, 05:51 PM~16603787
> *thanx fellas i dont know if its gonna be ;aid out but we'll c :biggrin:
> *



lay the ass out and lock up that front end


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 12 2010, 07:29 PM~16597292
> *lil bit of update on the TC. first patterns,  blue pearl
> 
> 
> ...


The looky loo see's a glasshouse in the back ground! The front ground looks good too,
(oop's that means I am not looky loo)


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 13 2010, 08:39 PM~16604475
> *lay the ass out and lock up that front end
> *



YEA THEY LOOK GOOD LIKE THAT TOO!!










:biggrin: ITS GONNA LOOK BADASS NO MATTER WHAT STANCE YOU GIVE IT!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

G-house is now a landue..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

dude that sick! nice paint work J  




and just about the same shit on the MC


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 15 2010, 06:08 PM~16621114
> *dude that sick! nice paint work J
> and just about the same shit on the MC
> *


  i got u


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 15 2010, 09:09 PM~16621130
> *  i got u
> *


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

DAM Jay! That glasshouse ain't NUTHIN' NICE!!! :wow:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 15 2010, 05:36 PM~16621461
> *DAM Jay! That glasshouse ain't NUTHIN' NICE!!! :wow:
> *


X2 gettin kinda nervous over here with them paint jobs :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

RIDES ARE LOOKING SICK PINK!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Feb 15 2010, 06:36 PM~16621461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx alot fellas... im trien!

pancho u dont got nothin 2 be nervous bout  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM J YOUR WORK IS SICK DAWG! :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx dawg


----------



## beverlyann59 (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow!!!
Nice work!!!
Thanks for sharing.

_____________________
Car Parts


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beverlyann59_@Feb 16 2010, 10:14 AM~16628735
> *Wow!!!
> Nice work!!!
> Thanks for sharing.
> ...



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 16 2010, 11:19 AM~16628795
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



these fuckin new names with always something for u to click on to get a virus.....

wtf do these guys get out of that?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice love that g house, paint is sick


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 16 2010, 10:25 AM~16628840
> *these fuckin new names with always something for u to click on to get a virus.....
> 
> wtf do these guys get out of that?
> *


Couldn't tell ya' brother... :uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 16 2010, 11:28 AM~16628870
> *nice love that g house, paint is sick
> *


thank u. i appreciate it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That glasshouse is fukkin BAD!! :0 :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beverlyann59_@Feb 16 2010, 02:14 PM~16628735
> *Wow!!!
> Nice work!!!
> Thanks for sharing.
> ...







WOW you suck! GTFO :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2010, 02:11 PM~16629284
> *WOW you suck! GTFO :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Very nice work on the g-house.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

THANX SMALLZ!



















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

everybody is on color tires now lol but when i did it people thought i was crazy


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 17 2010, 07:47 PM~16644116
> *THANX SMALLZ!
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: MOTHAFUCKER THAT SHIT IS RAW :wow:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: can we get some more roof pics? :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 17 2010, 06:56 PM~16644989
> *everybody is on color tires now lol but when i did it people thought i was crazy
> *


 :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 17 2010, 09:47 PM~16644116
> *THANX SMALLZ!
> 
> 
> ...





dude for real!!! your sick in the head man! :biggrin: 



bad ass work J


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 17 2010, 07:56 PM~16644989
> *everybody is on color tires now lol but when i did it people thought i was crazy
> *


i dont know who is "everybody" cuz there is only a handful of 1:1 cars with em & very few model lowriders (My 63 impala 1:1 has em) i dont copy other ppl so get out of hea with that shit


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKING SWEET BRO!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Feb 17 2010, 06:48 PM~16644128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx u already know what time it is... its an *"M"* thang! nikkaz wont know bout that... :biggrin:  


> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Feb 17 2010, 08:29 PM~16645465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx J...lol its not me it the :420: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sick bro.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles+Feb 17 2010, 10:10 PM~16647260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx alot fellas :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 17 2010, 09:47 PM~16644116
> *THANX SMALLZ!
> 
> 
> ...


fukin badass lockup


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 17 2010, 10:26 PM~16647511
> *fukin badass lockup
> *



thanx wats u'll see soon :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 18 2010, 01:27 AM~16647531
> *thanx wats u'll see soon :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: I still dident even start on one for that date


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 15 2010, 06:01 PM~16621063
> *G-house is now a landue..
> 
> 
> ...



so whats it gonna take for this one to b added to my collection :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 17 2010, 10:07 PM~16647199
> *i dont know who is "everybody" cuz there is only a handful of 1:1 cars with em & very few model lowriders  (My 63 impala 1:1 has em) i dont copy other ppl so get out of hea with that shit
> *


could care less about the copying when i did it i got the "thats the stupidest idea" then few weeks later i see a impala, regal and a elco running color tires one of them was a disser.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 18 2010, 04:43 AM~16649523
> *could care less about the copying when i did it i got the "thats the stupidest idea" then few weeks later i see a impala, regal and a elco running color tires one of them was a disser.
> *


homeboy get the fuck out of here with this bullshit!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Feb 17 2010, 11:14 PM~16648047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry chawper, this one is my homie's :happysad:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

GOOD TO SEE MY BRO. R BUILDING. I'LL BE BACK IN THE SHOP SOON. & YES NICE WORK BRO.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

some sick work in here :thumbsup: that glasshouse is a jaw dropper 4sure :yes:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is a badass 63 J can't wait to see the roof pics hno: hno: hno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanx evryone.. heres s0me pics
G-House pretty much done....
(just need a few minor stuff)


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: TELL YOUR BOY IT GOT LOST IN TRAVEL & SEND IT TO ME


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 18 2010, 09:01 PM~16655584
> *Thanx evryone.. heres s0me pics
> G-House pretty much done....
> (just need a few minor stuff)
> ...


nice


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

that caprice is clean


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

cleanin up a bit 2day i was lookin through my boxes and took out this radical 64. fuk it took some pics....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow: dude! that bitch is bad as fuck!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: MY HOMIE DOIN' IT BIGG!!! :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 18 2010, 10:23 AM~16649917
> *when u gonna start bro? im not in it, im just the judge
> 
> *


 :biggrin: dont no what to build...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 18 2010, 11:01 PM~16655584
> *Thanx evryone.. heres s0me pics
> G-House pretty much done....
> (just need a few minor stuff)
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 18 2010, 09:17 PM~16655809
> *cleanin up a bit 2day i was lookin through my boxes and took out this radical 64. fuk it took some pics....
> 
> 
> ...



:run: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx evryone :biggrin:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 18 2010, 09:03 PM~16655604
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: TELL YOUR BOY IT GOT LOST IN TRAVEL & SEND IT TO ME
> *




yea rightttttttt homie im pickin that bitch up today lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Feb 19 2010, 06:57 AM~16659827
> *yea rightttttttt homie im pickin that bitch up today lol
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 18 2010, 07:23 AM~16649917
> *when u gonna start bro? im not in it, im just the judge
> sorry chawper, this one is my homie's  :happysad:
> *


  :angry:  everytime :nosad: :tears:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 20 2010, 09:59 AM~16669783
> *  :angry:    everytime  :nosad:  :tears:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

63 is foiled... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:0 shit


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 22 2010, 02:00 PM~16689146
> *63 is foiled... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: puttin in work 

rides are looking badass pink :yes:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 22 2010, 10:00 PM~16689146
> *63 is foiled... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good already...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx everyone for the comments :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 22 2010, 12:00 PM~16689146
> *63 is foiled... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: Thats NASTY Jay! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 22 2010, 04:00 PM~16689146
> *63 is foiled... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

nice


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 17 2010, 06:47 PM~16644116
> *THANX SMALLZ!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx evryone :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 6 2010, 09:03 PM~16815985
> *thanx evryone :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

My wife wanted to build a model and she wanted her fav. car.... 1959 caddy eldo...
( shes paintin it and buildin it) i opened the trunk and imma foil it of course..


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 7 2010, 07:54 PM~16822527
> *My wife wanted to build a model and she wanted her fav. car.... 1959 caddy eldo...
> ( shes paintin it and buildin it) i opened the trunk and imma foil it of course..
> 
> ...



hope you got a brand new sheet of foil for that bitch lookin good what color your lady gona paint it


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 7 2010, 06:59 PM~16822569
> *hope you got a brand new sheet of foil for that bitch lookin good what color your lady gona paint it
> *


 hno: hno: thats what i hear about the foiling. lol as for the color she dont know yet. she doe's women nails and she does stuff to them with the airbrush so most likely she just gonna grab one of her colors. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 7 2010, 08:09 PM~16822657
> *hno:  hno: thats what i hear about the foiling. lol as for the color she dont know yet. she doe's women nails and she does stuff to them with the airbrush so most likely she just gonna grab one of her colors. :biggrin:
> *



sick i cant wait . so now we really know who gets down on all your paint jay :roflmao: 











































j/p :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 7 2010, 06:54 PM~16822527
> *My wife wanted to build a model and she wanted her fav. car.... 1959 caddy eldo...
> ( shes paintin it and buildin it) i opened the trunk and imma foil it of course..
> 
> ...


which rims? i like the top ones ever since i saw panchos 70


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

still gots more to go.. its gettin there :happysad:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

EVERYTHING UP IN HERE IS NICE AS FUKK J!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 15 2010, 08:52 PM~16900540
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i want ittt


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey Jay, smash me in a buildoff so I can have one of your creations!!! :wow: :cheesy: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Mar 15 2010, 07:58 PM~16900637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanx homie


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 15 2010, 07:52 PM~16900540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


62 LOOKS SICK :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 15 2010, 07:52 PM~16900540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> > thanx bro.. here are a few pics
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> > > thanx bro.. here are a few pics
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > ...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 26 2010, 04:11 PM~17009128
> *D THIS WAS BUILT FOR A CUSTOMER. I SHIPPED IT RIGHT AFTER I FINISHED HER UP.
> *



FUCK


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*"Blue Ballz 62"* is pretty much done.....
mufflers werent dry yet,hose, tailights,and tags. (im done for today)


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 30 2010, 09:11 PM~17049671
> *"Blue Ballz 62" is pretty much done.....
> mufflers werent dry yet,hose, tailights,and tags. (im done for today)
> 
> ...




whats up j this motha fucka is sick . i just talked to pancho he said when you done you can send it to me :cheesy: :roflmao: im sure he wont be mad :biggrin: 

where you been homie bustin ass on that tre right :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2010, 02:05 PM~16689593
> *:0
> *



that motha is WET!!!


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 22 2010, 01:00 PM~16689146
> *63 is foiled... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 31 2010, 02:05 PM~17057163
> *whats up j this motha fucka is sick . i just talked to pancho he said when you done you can send it to me  :cheesy:  :roflmao: im sure he wont be mad  :biggrin:
> 
> where you been homie bustin ass on that tre right  :biggrin:
> *


  :nono: :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 31 2010, 08:34 PM~17060081
> * :nono:  :tongue:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

monte ss :biggrin: 








































put a big block in there...gotta add a few more things


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

monte lookin good bro


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a 60 imp vert im doin for a friend. 
its goin 2010 camaro yellow. with white and yellow guts...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 9 2010, 12:33 PM~17435074
> *monte ss :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i love that color J


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 15 2010, 02:16 PM~17499326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 15 2010, 02:16 PM~17499326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I was right that Imp! Yellow is lookin' good homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a 64 hopper im doin for a friend.
candy blue, these first patterns are blue pearl imma dome other patterns 2morrow


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 15 2010, 07:31 PM~17500676
> *a 64 hopper im doin for a friend.
> candy blue, these first patterns are blue pearl imma dome other patterns 2morrow
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Always some nice work in here.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot homies!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 15 2010, 06:31 PM~17500676
> *a 64 hopper im doin for a friend.
> candy blue, these first patterns are blue pearl imma dome other patterns 2morrow
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

fix that line yet :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@May 15 2010, 07:12 PM~17500936
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:  paintjob got more work to come. dont burn out the motor when u get it! lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 15 2010, 07:21 PM~17500984
> *fix that line yet :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yeap


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 9 2010, 02:33 PM~17435074
> *monte ss :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh this is awesome bro! love the staggered wheels :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 15 2010, 07:54 PM~17501260
> *:biggrin:    paintjob got more work to come. dont burn out the motor when u get it! lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 15 2010, 06:31 PM~17500676
> *a 64 hopper im doin for a friend.
> candy blue, these first patterns are blue pearl imma dome other patterns 2morrow
> 
> ...



TIGHT JAY! :wow: That 60's gonna hurt 'em too! :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

60 is gettin there. car is scuffed down here gonna reclear tmorrow..


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

nice


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 18 2010, 10:00 PM~17532927
> *60 is gettin there. car is scuffed down here gonna reclear tmorrow..
> 
> 
> ...



Looks real good!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot homie's. i appreciate it! :cheesy:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 18 2010, 07:00 PM~17532927
> *60 is gettin there. car is scuffed down here gonna reclear tmorrow..
> 
> 
> ...


Clean work bro I like it :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS GREAT!! I LOVE 60'S!! :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

FUCK DAT YELLOW 6O IS SWEEET


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOVE THEM 60'S!! :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 18 2010, 07:00 PM~17532927
> *60 is gettin there. car is scuffed down here gonna reclear tmorrow..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*60 is done!!*


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS SICK BRO!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Beautiful rag Jay... :wow: :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot darren and jim!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

here's another one im working on... after dippin this bitch in brake fluid twice! i got a color im happy with. still got work to do but its gettin there....

























lil bit of update on the TC. first patterns, blue pearl
















interior








 

any updates? :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

man... chawper that lincoln been a nightmare!!! ive painted the shit 4 fukin times and all 4 times its reacted. i gotta dunk it again :uh: :angry:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 3 2010, 07:13 AM~17683388
> *man... chawper that lincoln been a nightmare!!! ive painted the shit 4 fukin times and all 4 times its reacted. i gotta dunk it again :uh:  :angry:
> *



im looking for pics of a baby blue town car for my 1.1 :biggrin: i might build a baby blue 99 im looking at buying  chawp n screw that muuuuuuuufuka up


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Serious work up in here!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 3 2010, 09:13 AM~17683388
> *man... chawper that lincoln been a nightmare!!! ive painted the shit 4 fukin times and all 4 times its reacted. i gotta dunk it again :uh:  :angry:
> *


I don't know if you use this method but it works for me when painting diecast body's.

After stripping it, wash it with Purple Power (same as Castrol Super Clean). When dry spray Duplicolor self etching primer (about two medium coats) wet sand then dry. Next spray 3 coats of DupliColor sandible primer and then wet sand. Final step is to spray three medium coats of DupliColor primer sealer. Wet sand the final step with 6000 grit Micro Mark sanding paper or the equivilent.

Now the body is ready for your paint process. Hope this helps homie.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

that 60 impala is sick lookin bro.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx evryone for the comments.!! i really appreciate it. 

trendsetta thanx for the tips imma try it after i strip it. im not use to paintin diecast cars


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 3 2010, 07:13 AM~17683388
> *man... chawper that lincoln been a nightmare!!! ive painted the shit 4 fukin times and all 4 times its reacted. i gotta dunk it again :uh:  :angry:
> *


lol thats why i never strip the paint off diecasts but when i do i drink dos equis.



you need to use a good sealer


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 3 2010, 11:07 AM~17685002
> *thanx evryone for the comments.!! i really appreciate it.
> 
> trendsetta thanx for the tips imma try it after i strip it. im not use to paintin diecast cars
> *


JUST SEND IT TO ME CUZ!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 3 2010, 10:29 AM~17685192
> *JUST SEND IT TO ME CUZ!
> *



lol i bet!! i got another that hasnt been under the blade yet... BUT it aint goin nowhere yet :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 3 2010, 11:38 AM~17685259
> *lol i bet!! i got another that hasnt been under the blade yet... BUT it aint goin nowhere yet :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 3 2010, 10:39 AM~17685265
> *:biggrin:  :0
> *



:angry: my turn fucker i need me one of those :cheesy: ....


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 3 2010, 06:13 AM~17683388
> *man... chawper that lincoln been a nightmare!!! ive painted the shit 4 fukin times and all 4 times its reacted. i gotta dunk it again :uh:  :angry:
> *


Man, that sucks bro...The easiest and fastest way to strip a model, use Easy Off oven cleaner, the yellow can, as soon as it touches the paint, specially if its fresh, it starts bubbling pretty quick. I've been using Easy Off for a long time, very effective.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 3 2010, 12:07 PM~17685002
> *thanx evryone for the comments.!! i really appreciate it.
> 
> trendsetta thanx for the tips imma try it after i strip it. im not use to paintin diecast cars
> *



Cool, let us no how it turns out.


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

this is what your boy wants you to build his shit like


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 SEEN DAT CAR IN PERSON ON THE STREET, SUPER FUCKIN CLEAN, COOL PEEPS TOO


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 17 2010, 07:47 PM~16644116
> *THANX SMALLZ!
> 
> 
> ...



hno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

this truck is just fnished up. im happy how it came out  

































clear bed floor, 2pumps,4adex dumps 2 optima batts. hadlines runnin through chassi..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Jun 7 2010, 07:43 AM~17715275
> *this is what your boy wants you to build his shit like
> 
> 
> ...



nice!! imma make it similar but colors will be shades off. i gotta make it my style :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 13 2010, 05:39 PM~17775497
> *this truck is just fnished up. im happy how it came out
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 13 2010, 05:39 PM~17775497
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats the sickest Truck I've seen in awhile !!!!!!!!!

That has to be a good feeling when your build turns out just like you visioned it, great job bro!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Jun 13 2010, 03:44 PM~17775521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx trend! i really appreciate that!!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 13 2010, 03:39 PM~17775497
> *this truck is just fnished up. im happy how it came out
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 13 2010, 05:39 PM~17775497
> *this truck is just fnished up. im happy how it came out
> 
> 
> ...


this is super clean bro! love the glass floor :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanx a lot homies!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 13 2010, 04:39 PM~17775497
> *this truck is just fnished up. im happy how it came out
> 
> 
> ...



gangsta


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 13 2010, 04:41 PM~17775509
> *nice!! imma make it similar but colors will be shades off.  i gotta make it my style :biggrin:
> *



 i know. lol soooooooo that pick up is goin up on my shelf too lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jun 13 2010, 11:23 PM~17779178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yours ,shortys or P's shelf? :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

That chevy truck is bad ass! That clear floor is sweet.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanx a lot


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

that truck is killer man :thumbsup: love that bed, kinda reminds me of punch 84 

dig the 60 rag 2


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanx a lot homie!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a 66 im doin for a homie....
it will be baby blue with candy blue and differents shades of blue patterns


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I love it already!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 17 2010, 12:25 PM~17816103
> *I love it already!
> 
> 
> ...



thanx Franklin


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

did u finally get you a 66?? lookin badass bro!! :biggrin: ya giving me some good ideas for my 59


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 17 2010, 12:23 PM~17816091
> *a 66 im doin for a homie....
> it will be baby blue with candy blue and differents shades of blue patterns
> 
> ...


looking good homie, where can i get one


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Always top notch work bro.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 17 2010, 02:23 PM~17816091
> *a 66 im doin for a homie....
> it will be baby blue with candy blue and differents shades of blue patterns
> 
> ...


*excuse me?*
:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanx everyone for the cooments! I appreciate it.

Candy.. I dnt get it???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 18 2010, 08:11 PM~17827222
> *Thanx everyone for the cooments! I appreciate it.
> 
> Candy.. I dnt get it???
> *





his screen name is cndyblu66ss


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

but its koo homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Hmmmm... So cuz his screenname I can't do a kandy blue 66?? (Which it aint goin complete. Kandy blue) 
Lol but yea sure!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 19 2010, 07:22 AM~17831063
> *Hmmmm... So cuz his screenname I can't do a kandy blue 66?? (Which it aint goin complete. Kandy blue)
> Lol but yea sure!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 19 2010, 09:22 AM~17831063
> *Hmmmm... So cuz his screenname I can't do a kandy blue 66?? (Which it aint goin complete. Kandy blue)
> Lol but yea sure!!
> *


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:wow: :rimshot:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 3 2010, 07:11 AM~17683364
> *here's another one im working on... after dippin this bitch in brake fluid twice! i got a color im happy with. still got work to do but its gettin there....
> 
> 
> ...


updates! :biggrin: 
















yes all 4 drs open! :biggrin: 








still needs front of rear end and driveshaft. (its getting there)


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wow: :wow: 
:wow: :wow: 
*DAMN!!!! LOOKS BADASS!!! *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanx Raf.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

here is the 66. just kandy blue patterns on the baby blue. still got alot more to add but its a start!


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

dat 66 is lookin nice :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

this is my 63 for the Weastcoast (evan)vs. Eastcoast (me) buildoff. still just first set of lines on it. still got alot more patterns and outlines to go!!.
























bumper tits also! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 30 2010, 11:27 AM~17926538
> *here is the 66. just kandy blue patterns on the baby blue. still got alot more to add but its a start!
> 
> 
> ...


That's fuckin sweet


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 30 2010, 10:44 AM~17926669
> *this is my 63 for the Weastcoast (evan)vs. Eastcoast (me) buildoff.  still just first set of lines on it. still got alot more patterns and outlines to go!!.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :wow: this car is the biz!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

As always, good quality work up in this thread homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 30 2010, 01:56 PM~17927311
> *As always, good quality work up in this thread homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


X2!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

looking good jayson


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 30 2010, 01:27 PM~17926538
> *here is the 66. just kandy blue patterns on the baby blue. still got alot more to add but its a start!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 30 2010, 01:44 PM~17926669
> *this is my 63 for the Weastcoast (evan)vs. Eastcoast (me) buildoff.  still just first set of lines on it. still got alot more patterns and outlines to go!!.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam you KILLIN IT Jay!!! :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanx everyone! They still got a lot more work to go


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

MAN JAY, ALL OF THEM ARE LOOKIN SICK BRO!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanx Darren and Raf
heres more pics of the 66. **still havent cleared it but i will this week*
















with flash lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

here's a paintjob on this 58 that ive had to do for such along time!! i still got alot more work to do on it but its gettin there!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 5 2010, 06:33 PM~17965761
> *here's a paintjob on this 58 that ive had to do for such along time!! i still got alot more work to do on it but its gettin there!
> 
> 
> ...



















with flash lol










Both looking good J.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:wow: Damn :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN J THAT 66 LOOKS BAD AS FUCK!! YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO BLESS ME WITH ONE OF THOSE PAINT JOBS SOON!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz+Jul 5 2010, 03:56 PM~17965949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thaanx! wheneva ur ready


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 5 2010, 02:25 PM~17965371
> *Thanx Darren and Raf
> heres more pics of the 66. **still havent cleared it but i will this week*
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SICK 58 LOCO :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84+Jul 5 2010, 05:39 PM~17966702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bet that up perro


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 5 2010, 03:25 PM~17965371
> *Thanx Darren and Raf
> heres more pics of the 66. **still havent cleared it but i will this week*
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow: :wow: whoever getin this one is a luck ass mofo :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanx E!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 6 2010, 04:24 PM~17975659
> *Thanx E!!
> *


?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol he means Evan


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

been workin on this :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

and this trey .... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 5 2010, 04:25 PM~17965371
> *Thanx Darren and Raf
> heres more pics of the 66. **still havent cleared it but i will this week*
> 
> ...


this i sick... :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 16 2010, 11:42 AM~18061916
> *this i sick... :wow:
> *



thanx !


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

caddy lookin sick j


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

both them whips are nasty!..............in a good way! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Jul 16 2010, 11:49 AM~18061946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx my ninjas :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Always top notch work in here. :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

I appreciate that homie!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes sir! lookin' good bro !


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 29 2008, 06:13 AM~10760665
> *updates on my replica mc ls.. (slow but its getin there)
> 
> 
> ...


r u using the ss body


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Jul 17 2010, 05:35 AM~18067488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes its the ss kit. ls front and rear.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 16 2010, 11:08 AM~18061684
> *and this trey .... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you gettin down on the paint jobs homie build looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 18 2010, 02:09 PM~18075653
> *you gettin down on the paint jobs homie build looking good! :thumbsup:
> *


i appreciate it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

updates on the 66...
almost done. need engine,details and final assembly
























gotts plumb the pumps up


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 18 2010, 03:37 PM~18075825
> *updates on the 66...
> almost done. need engine,details and final assembly
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 18 2010, 03:37 PM~18075825
> *updates on the 66...
> almost done. need engine,details and final assembly
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :wow:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS GOOD PINK!! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Rides lookin good homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

lookin good


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jul 18 2010, 02:39 PM~18075848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank u smallz! where u been at dawg


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

:wow: :wow: its some real nice shit in here


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 18 2010, 02:37 PM~18075825
> *updates on the 66...
> almost done. need engine,details and final assembly
> 
> ...


SICKKKKKkkkk!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanx a lot for the comments homies! I really appreciate it


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

YES !!!!!!!!!! sick it is !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thank u


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sickness!!! :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2010, 06:55 AM~18100728
> *Sickness!!!  :wow:
> *



i really appreciate it


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that 66 looks killer nice paint


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

F#%^#^^k that 66 is killer bro, nice work :wow:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 18 2010, 04:37 PM~18075825
> *updates on the 66...
> almost done. need engine,details and final assembly
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: damn bro this is sweet! that paint goes hard as hell!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanx a lot for good comments! This should be done real soon


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*66 is done!! * :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 1 2010, 03:15 PM~18200098
> *66 is done!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 1 2010, 04:15 PM~18200098
> *66 is done!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



you blew it up with this one homie !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DAAAAAAAMN!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

66 came out sick im lovin the fades in the paint


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 1 2010, 04:15 PM~18200098
> *66 is done!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx ppl for the comments!! i really appreciate it!!! 

heres another one i finished at the same time....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

* tre is done!!*


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN HOMIE GREAT JOB!! THOSE RIDES ARE CLEAN!! LUV THAT 66 BOI!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice work on the 66 and 63.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 1 2010, 05:15 PM~18200098
> *66 is done!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Clean.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Aug 1 2010, 03:51 PM~18200656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i appreciate it


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: 66 and 63 look good jay :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 1 2010, 04:41 PM~18200907
> *:wow: :wow: 66 and 63 look good jay :thumbsup:
> *


 Bet that up pancho!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Rides look good bro... Lovin that 66...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 1 2010, 08:40 PM~18202700
> *Rides look good bro... Lovin that 66...
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 1 2010, 07:37 PM~18202667
> *Bet that up pancho!!
> *


U askin for a rematch? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 1 2010, 11:53 PM~18204013
> *U askin for a rematch? :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 1 2010, 10:53 PM~18204013
> *U askin for a rematch? :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: When did I ask for one?? but when I'm done with a few builds I'm down!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 2 2010, 07:56 AM~18205001
> *:uh: When did I ask for one?? but when I'm done with a few builds I'm down!
> *


 :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Aug 1 2010, 07:37 PM~18202667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hno: :twak: :ugh: I'm backed up on a couple builds too but let me konw if/when your ready  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

yea it seriously is a difference in meaning.... but once i finish off a few backed up, i will let u know!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 2 2010, 12:32 PM~18207884
> *yea it seriously is a difference in meaning.... but once i finish off a few backed up, i will let u know!
> *


 :wow: coo! :cheesy:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:rimshot: :drama: :drama:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 1 2010, 03:08 PM~18200423
> * tre is done!!
> 
> 
> ...




HELLA SICK... :wow: :wow: :wow: And the Six fuckin DOPE too Jay!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a clean ghouse im doin for someone...
















gotta do the rear belts...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 2 2010, 07:04 PM~18211075
> *HELLA SICK... :wow:  :wow:  :wow: And the Six fuckin DOPE too Jay!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


thanx jim!! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 2 2010, 09:04 PM~18211075
> *HELLA SICK... :wow:  :wow:  :wow: And the Six fuckin DOPE too Jay!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


X2!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homies!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

this ghouse is pretty much done! a simple nice and clean ghouse replica for someone.... 
( i just need to put on a tag and minor things)


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin: NICE RIDES HOMIE


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Aug 5 2010, 09:47 PM~18241750
> *:biggrin: NICE RIDES HOMIE
> *


thanx lil man


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Aug 5 2010, 09:47 PM~18241750
> *:biggrin: NICE RIDES HOMIE
> *


x2


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lac updates....
















stock cleaned up engine ..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hell yeah! Bring it on home bro!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 7 2010, 06:17 PM~18253403
> *Hell yeah! Bring it on home bro!!
> *


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 7 2010, 04:04 PM~18253355
> *lac updates....
> 
> 
> ...


haven't seen a smoothed out top like that looks sick!!!!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

caddy lookin' good homie.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Aug 7 2010, 10:41 PM~18255195
> *caddy lookin' good homie.
> *


X2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 7 2010, 07:04 PM~18253355
> *lac updates....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^^ X2 :wow: :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot homies..been workin on a few models

updates on my 51.......
evrything opened and hindged 
















jambs...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 6 2010, 04:41 AM~18240538
> *this ghouse is pretty much done! a simple nice and clean ghouse replica  for someone....
> ( i just need to put on a tag and minor things)
> 
> ...



I like this


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*finished he lac....* :biggrin: 

























































 no fleetwood hea... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2010, 09:51 PM~18297773
> *finished he lac.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2010, 08:51 PM~18297773
> *finished he lac.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



STRAIGHT PIMP COUSIN!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2010, 11:51 PM~18297773
> *finished he lac.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking Lac. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i appreciate it homies!!  :cheesy:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 13 2010, 04:51 AM~18297773
> *finished he lac.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LAC IS SICK NICE PAINT


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*finished the lac....* :biggrin: 













Beautiful !!!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josh 78+Aug 14 2010, 04:50 AM~18306872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank u so much for the nice comments homies :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a slow truck projecti wanna do.....
























lol i got alot of jamb work to do!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice concept. :thumbsup:


----------



## BrownSoul85 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2010, 08:51 PM~18297773
> *finished he lac.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 15 2010, 07:23 PM~18316235
> *a slow truck projecti wanna do.....
> 
> 
> ...


you crazy dawg :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrownSoul85+Aug 15 2010, 08:19 PM~18317356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx :biggrin: 
i dunno, i got this fuckin itch to open evry model up! i gotta stop! :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NAH DONT STOP PLAYA OPEN THAT LAC UP! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 15 2010, 10:38 PM~18318800
> *NAH DONT STOP PLAYA OPEN THAT LAC UP! :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


hook it up with a lil something else and i can do that....  :biggrin: almost started sprayin base today but.. fukin rain :angry: :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 15 2010, 11:53 PM~18318953
> *hook it up with a lil something else and i can do that....   :biggrin:  almost started sprayin base today but.. fukin rain :angry:  :uh:
> *


WHAT ELSE PLAYA! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

check yo pm nikka


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2010, 08:51 PM~18297773
> *finished he lac.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


pink you really did tha damm thing..with all these cars..that 63 was car shoe clean
so is the 76. and the fleetwood now a coup deville! is one of the prettiest ones out there..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 15 2010, 11:01 PM~18319051
> *pink you really did tha damm thing..with all these cars..that 63 was car shoe clean
> so is the 76. and the fleetwood now a coup deville! is one of the prettiest ones out there..
> *


i truely appreciate that markie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*"Fine Wine"...*


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wow: Sick!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

gettin there....


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 21 2010, 09:12 PM~18371871
> *gettin there....
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats lookin sweet bro! looks like a competition hopper


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 21 2010, 09:41 PM~18372044
> *damn thats lookin sweet bro! looks like a competition hopper
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx peepz!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

damn j that 51 is hot


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 21 2010, 08:12 PM~18371871
> *gettin there....
> 
> 
> ...




well well well if it aint my cut dawg lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Aug 23 2010, 03:37 PM~18385929
> *well well well if it aint my cut dawg lol
> *



yea. i dont like stripping resin... imma add to it.. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*"Fine Wine"...*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Dam thats so freakin nice. :boink:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

did alot of painting lately, was able to clear a few today...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 25 2010, 06:57 PM~18406136
> *did alot of painting lately, was able to clear a few today...
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot bro


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Always nice work coming out of here Jay.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 25 2010, 07:00 PM~18406166
> *thanx alot bro
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 25 2010, 08:57 PM~18406136
> *did alot of painting lately, was able to clear a few today...
> 
> 
> ...





:run: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :naughty: 


that shits sexy :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

x2 :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 25 2010, 08:56 PM~18406692
> *:run:  :naughty:  :boink:  :boink:  :naughty:
> that shits sexy :biggrin:
> *


X2!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 25 2010, 06:57 PM~18406136
> *did alot of painting lately, was able to clear a few today...
> 
> 
> ...



damn nikka i was wandering when you was gonna paint my monte :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: builds are lookin good jay :thumbsup:

Post up some pics of that 58 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 26 2010, 01:14 AM~18408981
> *:wow: :wow: builds are lookin good jay :thumbsup:
> 
> Post up some pics of that 58 :0
> *


I'm with Pancho ! Nice work lets peep that 58 !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thank u very much fellas... !!

the 58 has givin me problems with tape pealing up paint in some areas. once i fix the 2 spots and add some more stuff i wanna do ill snap pics. this is a paint job ive owed someone a very long time. :angry: i gotta finish it asap and ship back to cali..


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

BUILDS LOOKING NICE BRO


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 25 2010, 05:57 PM~18406136
> *did alot of painting lately, was able to clear a few today...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

finished the guts on my 51.. OG all brown leather look,brown rug, dash is painted kandy brandy to match the body... still undecided in whats gonna be in the trunk.
still gotta do the engine (havent started) and final assembly..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 26 2010, 10:19 PM~18416460
> *finished the guts on my 51.. OG all brown leather look,brown rug, dash is painted kandy brandy to match the body... still undecided in whats gonna be in the trunk.
> still gotta do the engine (havent started) and final assembly..
> 
> ...



That's a kool classic lookin' Bombito homie !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 27 2010, 04:21 AM~18416485
> *That's a kool classic lookin' Bombito homie !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


x-2


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

damn j stright killin them game bro top notch work


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 26 2010, 09:19 PM~18416460
> *finished the guts on my 51.. OG all brown leather look,brown rug, dash is painted kandy brandy to match the body... still undecided in whats gonna be in the trunk.
> still gotta do the engine (havent started) and final assembly..
> 
> ...



looks sick jeffe :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS GREAT PINK!!! HEY MAN DID YOU GOLD PLATE THOSE DEEKS YOURSELF?? I GOT A FEW SETS AND WOULDN'T MIND A GOLD SET!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot for the kind words fellas! 
p.s. modelivlife i sure did gold plate em myself... :biggrin: pm me i plate u some deeks :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

you's a monster on that paint dude!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Aug 28 2010, 01:03 PM~18428250
> *you's a monster on that paint dude!
> *


truely appreciated homie!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Aug 28 2010, 02:03 PM~18428250
> *you's a monster on that paint dude!
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 23 2010, 05:02 PM~18386132
> *yea. i dont like stripping resin... imma add to it.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: do it hno: lol


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> did alot of painting lately, was able to clear a few today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> :thumbsup: do it hno: lol


  



> > did alot of painting lately, was able to clear a few today...
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 29 2010, 06:17 AM~18431964
> *
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:  its shorty's (pain in the ass) rebuild lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

pretty cool... in the forums of lowdowncreations.com. I won model of the month.. check it out :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEET!!!! YOU PACKAGE GOES OUT TOMARROW PLAYA!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 3 2010, 09:43 PM~18481927
> *pretty cool... in the forums of lowdowncreations.com. I won model of the month.. check it out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 3 2010, 06:43 PM~18481927
> *pretty cool... in the forums of lowdowncreations.com. I won model of the month.. check it out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: congrats jay nice pic too :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 3 2010, 07:43 PM~18481927
> *pretty cool... in the forums of lowdowncreations.com. I won model of the month.. check it out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



well deserved jay that lac is proper homie :yes:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 3 2010, 08:43 PM~18481927
> *pretty cool... in the forums of lowdowncreations.com. I won model of the month.. check it out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


congrats bro. its no wonder tho with a killer build like that!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 3 2010, 08:43 PM~18481927
> *pretty cool... in the forums of lowdowncreations.com. I won model of the month.. check it out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats bro !!!!!!!!!!!!! I love this artwork, makes the Lac look real !

Well deserved bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




p.s. package on it's way.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

congrats j u always have some sick ass work


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thank u so much for the comments!! truelly appreciated...

STILLDOWN... thank u for making the poster pic!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

with a 50%off coupon at michaels i got a 60 imp and 64imp. 8buks each..

this is gonna be a replica of one my all time favorite ride.. "Orange Nightmare"
(anyone got any pics feel free to add.) 

























slowly but i want it to be exactly the same...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:drama: I know you can do it!!! :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 5 2010, 06:32 PM~18494139
> *:drama: I know you can do it!!!  :cheesy:
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 3 2010, 06:43 PM~18481927
> *pretty cool... in the forums of lowdowncreations.com. I won model of the month.. check it out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on the win playa!! :biggrin: i threw my hard body in, then i seen you were in along with a couple of other sick rides....i knew i was done for!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 15 2008, 01:08 PM~10874181
> *lol i wish is was done.ive been workin on my car getting it ready for a picnic in 2weeks so u know how that goes. i just shot the base color of my car and did the rockers. still gotta clean the ricker edges up and start patterns. imma take a pick of the belly of car. hers how it looks so far..
> 
> 
> ...


so i was diggin through ur thread just to check shit out, and i noticed on '08 u had this LS clip! i know there is J's clip kit (i have one!) but where did u get urs at that time? i had been, and still am trying to make one work.....then J came along with his, so i took the easy out! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot fellas. i needa find pics of the murals along the bottome but i doubt i will


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 5 2010, 07:57 PM~18494333
> *so i was diggin through ur thread just to check shit out, and i noticed on '08 u had this LS clip! i know there is J's clip kit (i have one!) but where did u get urs at that time? i had been, and still am trying to make one work.....then J came along with his, so i took the easy out!  :biggrin:
> *



hock i had a few and they were twinns ls kits at the time  

also thanx alot bout m.o.m. your nissan looks sick aswel


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 5 2010, 07:59 PM~18494353
> *hock i had a few and they were twinns ls kits at the time
> 
> also thanx alot bout m.o.m. your nissan looks sick aswel
> *


thanks! u still have any of twinns clips left?!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 5 2010, 07:25 PM~18494070
> *with a 50%off coupon at michaels i got a 60 imp and 64imp. 8buks each..
> 
> this is gonna be a replica of one my all time favorite ride.. "Orange Nightmare"
> ...


THIS WILL BE TIGHT, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT :nicoderm:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 4 2010, 03:19 PM~18486753
> *thank u so much for the comments!! truelly appreciated...
> 
> STILLDOWN... thank u for making the poster pic!!
> *



aint no thing man - that lac is HARD, love the smooth top and side windows 

and maybe i'll be making another one soon when you bust out the orange nightmare :yes: thats one of my all time favs also :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 5 2010, 09:25 PM~18494070
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, good choice homie ! What paint did they use for Orange Nightmare?

If you get a uptop for it let me know 'cause I'm needin' one too.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Sep 5 2010, 08:18 PM~18494482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



trend i dont know what actual color it is yet. i gotta go by my moms and look threw my lrm magz and find the feature. there not many pics at all that i have found online. :angry:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I'M SURE YOU KNOW THIS BUT YOU NEED TO SHAVE OFF THE SS MOULDINGS AND MAKE THE "STANDARD" IMPALA ONES!! DAMN ONLY PERSON TO REPLICATE THIS CAR WAS "KORN" FROM KORNER HOBBIES IN BAKERSFIELD BACK IN 98/99. HE CAME OUT IN LRB.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 3 2010, 06:43 PM~18481927
> *pretty cool... in the forums of lowdowncreations.com. I won model of the month.. check it out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you got sum clean builds up in here homie im diggin your skills bro :wow:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 5 2010, 06:25 PM~18494070
> *with a 50%off coupon at michaels i got a 60 imp and 64imp. 8buks each..
> 
> this is gonna be a replica of one my all time favorite ride.. "Orange Nightmare"
> ...


 :0 same style i wanted to build ( one day ) :biggrin: gonna b sik though.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 8 2010, 12:21 AM~18512975
> *I'M SURE YOU KNOW THIS BUT YOU NEED TO SHAVE OFF THE SS MOULDINGS AND MAKE THE "STANDARD" IMPALA ONES!! DAMN ONLY PERSON TO REPLICATE THIS CAR WAS "KORN" FROM KORNER HOBBIES IN BAKERSFIELD BACK IN 98/99. HE CAME OUT IN LRB.
> *


i forgot who on here but someone did a replica yrs back with a workin top..sick!! lol mines is not gonna have a working top. but itll look ok :biggrin: ............ and i know its a non SS 64. :cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+Sep 8 2010, 12:13 PM~18515881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanx


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 8 2010, 05:56 PM~18517679
> *i forgot who on here but someone did a replica yrs back with a workin top..sick!! lol mines is not gonna have a working top. but itll look ok :biggrin:  ............ and i know its a non SS 64. :cheesy:
> i appreciate that homie!!
> :biggrin:  thanx
> *


lowrollinjo$h


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 5 2010, 08:25 PM~18494070
> *with a 50%off coupon at michaels i got a 60 imp and 64imp. 8buks each..
> 
> this is gonna be a replica of one my all time favorite ride.. "Orange Nightmare"
> ...



btw i got an uptop for this bitch if you want it it text me  :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here a pic of lowrollinjosh's orange 4










here is the 64 buildoff topic - that it won, page 37 has quite a few pics :thumbsup: its SICK 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=203896&st=720


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Sep 8 2010, 09:13 PM~18520790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx alot homie!! its a sick ass model!!! now that i look at it. its not a replicabut still bad as fuck


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 8 2010, 09:33 PM~18521075
> *here a pic of lowrollinjosh's orange 4
> 
> 
> ...


GOD DAMN AMEN


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a ghouse i cut up and imma spray for my homie Ronnie.....
(i havent decided what color imma go on this..)


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

workin on this mc....
painted the interior today and flocked. ill post pics of that when its put together...
built the front end of suspension. still gotta see how imma do the rear..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

also did a lil to * "Orange Nightmare" *replica...









made some skirts,put on a bootykit and shaved the SS moulding off. still gotta do the NON SS mouldings...
















got my NON SS donor bench seats... :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: cant wait to see the progress 2 completion :yes:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 14 2010, 07:49 PM~18569421
> *:thumbsup:  cant wait to see the progress 2 completion :yes:
> *


  lets see how it comes out... thanx !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a lil more work on the 79. just need some loose ends and engine and its a wrap..
the guts...








headliner :biggrin: 








setup...








fnished the rear suspension..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:wow: :wow: you are :loco: bro :biggrin: that headliner is sik. bad ass build.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 17 2010, 09:30 AM~18590641
> *:wow:  :wow:  you are :loco: bro  :biggrin:  that headliner is sik. bad ass build.
> *


 :biggrin: thank u!! lol just some maskin tape, painted the color of the seats  
gives some tecture.. i was bored haha


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 17 2010, 10:30 AM~18590641
> *:wow:  :wow:  you are :loco: bro  :biggrin:  that headliner is sik. bad ass build.
> *


 X2 jay you really putting it down loco


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 17 2010, 11:25 AM~18590602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Stunna !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 17 2010, 05:25 PM~18590602
> *a lil more work on the 79. just need some loose ends and engine and its a wrap..
> the guts...
> 
> ...


.......NICE.........


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Sep 17 2010, 09:36 AM~18590683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i really appreciate it homies!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

NICE


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 17 2010, 09:25 AM~18590602
> *a lil more work on the 79. just need some loose ends and engine and its a wrap..
> the guts...
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 25 2010, 05:57 PM~18406136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that my 58 in the back?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Jul 5 2010, 03:33 PM~17965761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes it is! i emailed u pics of it when i posted here. i cant even say shit. im sorry this is my fault and ill take any bashin for takin 4ever on it. i added more to it and still needs a lil till i think its done. comepleted pics soon.


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 19 2010, 06:34 AM~18602705
> *yes it is! i emailed u pics of it when i posted here. i cant even say shit. im sorry this is my fault and ill take any bashin for takin 4ever on it. i added more to it and still needs a lil till i think its done. comepleted pics soon.
> *


I never got any email but it's all good .


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*pretty much finished this monte.... lmk what yall think?* :biggrin: 


























































dog leggin..


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS SWEET BRO!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

monte is fuckin killer bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2010, 11:23 AM~18620646
> *pretty much finished this monte.... lmk what yall think? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





:nicoderm: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :biggrin: 

straight sick J


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2010, 08:23 AM~18620646
> *pretty much finished this monte.... lmk what yall think? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2010, 09:23 AM~18620646
> *pretty much finished this monte.... lmk what yall think? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot fellas. i appreciate it


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

damn that montes badass!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

That monte is badass.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

really appreciate it fellas!! thanx :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a quick build i started.... 
















which k.o?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

other projects..... :uh:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2010, 08:23 AM~18620646
> *pretty much finished this monte.... lmk what yall think? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



fuuuuck i like the gangsta lean on that bitch :cheesy:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: Ronnie's ghouse......
just kandied and first clear. still needs all patterns on this....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*Foiled and cleared the 60...* :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 11 2010, 05:48 PM~18786008
> *Foiled and cleared the 60... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  slick


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:wow: monte is wicked!! i say 2 ears on the 60, and im already lovin the glass house!! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 11 2010, 09:22 PM~18786784
> *:wow: monte is wicked!! i say 2 ears on the 60, and im already lovin the glass house!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

GREAT JOB ON THE LATEST PROJECTS


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: thanx fellas


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 13 2010, 08:19 AM~18797803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

SOME NICE CARS ON THE BENCH   










..........WHATS TNE NEXT :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot fellas.... i really appreciate it! 

josh... i dunno i got alot of them on the bench lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*lil bit more work on the 60.....*


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Looks tight!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN THAT 60 IS LOOKING BAD ASS HOMIE!!! LOVE THOSE 60's!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Sick 60. :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot for the comments i appreciate it! :biggrin: needa finish the setup and lil shit on the outside and its a wrap on this one.....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*i finished the 60 imp....*

































pics of the guts...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn thats just clean bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 21 2010, 04:05 PM~18872171
> *i finished the 60 imp....
> 
> 
> ...


Freakin' beautiful bro ! :wow: :wow: :wow: Just so clean !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HELL YEAH CAME OUT NICE HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot homies!! :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 21 2010, 03:05 PM~18872171
> *i finished the 60 imp....
> 
> 
> ...



should call this bitch envy cause i want it :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bad ass build on that 60!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

"Blood Bath"



































still needs more work. engine and setup next.... its gettin there.. :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 23 2010, 11:12 AM~18887515
> *"Blood Bath"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SICK LOCO! WHERES THE LAC


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 23 2010, 05:12 PM~18887515
> *"Blood Bath"
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :wow: builds lookin good jay


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot fellas!!

eddy its gold based with some red patterns on it now but not happy with it imma dunk it start over :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 23 2010, 06:32 PM~18889873
> *thanx alot fellas!!
> 
> eddy its gold based with some red patterns on it now but not happy with it imma dunk it start over :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ITS ALL GRAZY NINJA! :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 23 2010, 07:32 PM~18889873
> *thanx alot fellas!!
> 
> eddy its gold based with some red patterns on it now but not happy with it imma dunk it start over :angry:
> *



No send it here j/k It look good from the pic


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 23 2010, 11:12 AM~18887515
> *"Blood Bath"
> 
> 
> ...


Homie that is sick, and I love that name you dubbed it !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot fellas!

here is the trunk setup gettin worked on....
finished the rack..... evrything needs to get painted an all that....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

eddie... check out the background...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

man that glasshouse is lookin good bro. sick ass paint!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 27 2010, 09:41 AM~18921211
> *eddie... check out the background...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*a lil more work on "Bloodbath"*
































evrything functional including tilt seats.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

FUCKIN SICK HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 1 2010, 07:22 PM~18962281
> *a lil more work on "Bloodbath"
> 
> 
> ...


this g-house is wicked bro!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i appreciate it homies!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

SICK GLASHOUSE


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot ! this week sometime it should be completely done


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looks good bro. really diggin that folding seat & as always sick paint. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homie's!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*"BloodBath"* 
pretty much done....  
























































:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 27 2010, 11:28 PM~19178970
> *"BloodBath"
> pretty much done....
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats straight SEVENTY-SICKNESS right there! this just might be the best lookin 76 ive seen yet great job... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*"BloodBath"* 














:wow: :wow: :wow: ... Freakin' outa this world homie ! Thats one of the sickest Glasshouses on this site !


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

speechless


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 Bloodbath is a bad mowfukka!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Couple of my builds, "nothing special". 

Pfft. Then what the hell do you call it?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*MY *****.......  :wow: *


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Beautiful Glasshouse....Always awesome builds coming out of this thread.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 27 2010, 11:28 PM~19178970
> *"BloodBath"
> pretty much done....
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: thanx alot for the comments homie's!! really appreciate it fellas  :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i have to agree! that is one of the sickest g-houses i've seen! nice job bro!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 28 2010, 07:00 PM~19185039
> *i have to agree! that is one of the sickest g-houses i've seen! nice job bro!
> *


x2


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

lookin sick as fuck jay between this one and the green one you got this glasshouse game on lock homie


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

BAD ASS GLASS PINK!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

hock,slash,Evan,modelsivlife.... thanx alot for the comments homies. i do try!! 

E.. Thanx dawg! lol they brothers :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 30 2010, 07:42 PM~19205443
> *hock,slash,Evan,modelsivlife.... thanx alot for the comments homies. i do try!!
> 
> E.. Thanx dawg! lol they brothers :biggrin:
> ...


BLOOD BATH & BOOGER BATH :dunno: 


:biggrin: J/K

BOTH ARE SIK


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lol naw the green one neva had a name.... thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

REstarting a paintjob for a good friend of mines....
still gots ALOT of work to do but itll get there... 
silver based,heavy flake, gonna do some patterns on the base. (whites and pinks)
imma shoot H.O.K. kandy pink on top of evrything with more pink patterns and imma attempt to turn some leafing on this one.. (ive only done it on 1:1)

*Pinkpussy Lac* :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 14 2010, 11:46 AM~19323677
> *REstarting a paintjob for a good friend of mines....
> still gots ALOT of work to do but itll get there...
> silver based,heavy flake, gonna do some patterns on the base. (whites and pinks)
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 14 2010, 11:46 AM~19323677
> *REstarting a paintjob for a good friend of mines....
> still gots ALOT of work to do but itll get there...
> silver based,heavy flake, gonna do some patterns on the base. (whites and pinks)
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 27 2010, 09:28 PM~19178970
> *"BloodBath"
> pretty much done....
> 
> ...


Damn thats real nice :wow:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

yea that ghouse rest in northen cali


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Dec 14 2010, 11:49 AM~19324169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeap! :biggrin: glad u like it bro!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

fuck i like it and im not even in the damn state! Where do i get on the list for somethin built? LOL :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

sprayed the base and flakes on my sons pedal car... gotta add patterns b4 the kandy oriental blue then more on top...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 23 2010, 05:56 PM~19405935
> *sprayed the base and flakes on my sons pedal car...  gotta add patterns b4 the kandy oriental blue then more on top...
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: Sick Jay! Kandy oriental blue?? Thats gonna POP cousin... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 23 2010, 07:18 PM~19406075
> *:cheesy: Sick Jay! Kandy oriental blue?? Thats gonna POP cousin... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



thanx Jim!! yea imma lay some charcoal and blue patterns, oriental on top of it. i got a bunch of other shit i might use for patterns on top of the kandy (blue flakes,dry pearls etc..)


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 23 2010, 06:25 PM~19406125
> *thanx Jim!! yea imma lay some charcoal and blue patterns, oriental on top of it. i got a bunch of other shit i might use for patterns on top of the kandy (blue flakes,dry pearls etc..)
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: OOOOOOWEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: Cant wait fool... :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 23 2010, 06:34 PM~19406177
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: OOOOOOWEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy: Cant wait fool... :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :wow:
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 14 2010, 10:46 AM~19323677
> *REstarting a paintjob for a good friend of mines....
> still gots ALOT of work to do but itll get there...
> silver based,heavy flake, gonna do some patterns on the base. (whites and pinks)
> ...


where did you get the Caddy ? Who sells that resin kit ?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> hock,slash,Evan,modelsivlife.... thanx alot for the comments homies. i do try!!
> 
> E.. Thanx dawg! lol they brothers :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> > hock,slash,Evan,modelsivlife.... thanx alot for the comments homies. i do try!!
> >
> > E.. Thanx dawg! lol they brothers :biggrin:
> >
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> where did you get the Caddy ? Who sells that resin kit ?


its not a resin kit. Revell makes or made them... they come in either the "DONK" or "LOWRIDER" version..  



> > hock,slash,Evan,modelsivlife.... thanx alot for the comments homies. i do try!!
> >
> > E.. Thanx dawg! lol they brothers :biggrin:
> >
> ...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Caprices are sweet. Very nice. Excellent work.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanx homies!

heres after the first patterns then oriental blue on top. needa add ALOT more shit and clear :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice pedal car


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: lookin good jay :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2010, 03:07 PM~19413462
> *Thanx homies!
> 
> heres after the first patterns then oriental blue on top. needa add ALOT more shit and clear  :happysad:
> ...


this is badass bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2010, 01:07 PM~19413462
> *Thanx homies!
> 
> heres after the first patterns then oriental blue on top. needa add ALOT more shit and clear  :happysad:
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 30 2010, 10:42 PM~19205443
> *hock,slash,Evan,modelsivlife.... thanx alot for the comments homies. i do try!!
> 
> E.. Thanx dawg! lol they brothers :biggrin:
> ...


Fuckin sweet bro! So sweet make u get a sugar rush! :biggrin: lol


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

Looking very good from the pedal car to the caprices :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot fellas!!!

something else on the table....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice work all around. always good things up in here!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 25 2010, 09:07 PM~19420093
> *nice work all around.  always good things up in here!
> *


Agreed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

having fun with this project... :biggrin: 








comfy seat for him... 2 vinyls and suede..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 30 2010, 11:36 AM~19457341
> *having fun with this project... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Gawd damn!! This will be worth more then my 1:1 when you're done J  Nice bro!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

something else on the table....








man....where can i get a get some of them wheels?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 30 2010, 10:36 AM~19457341
> *having fun with this project... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this is tight wih i had shit like this when i was a kid :happysad:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 30 2010, 09:36 AM~19457341
> *having fun with this project... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: CABRON THAT SHIT LOOK SICK :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2010, 04:07 PM~19413462
> *Thanx homies!
> 
> heres after the first patterns then oriental blue on top. needa add ALOT more shit and clear  :happysad:
> ...



dam thats coming out tight foo :cheesy:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

NICE!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

crazy with the details on the pedal car. Nice work bro!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2010, 04:07 PM~19413462
> *Thanx homies!
> 
> heres after the first patterns then oriental blue on top. needa add ALOT more shit and clear  :happysad:
> ...


nice bad ass color!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 30 2010, 10:36 AM~19457341
> *having fun with this project... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Straight sick bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 30 2010, 10:06 AM~19457926
> *Straight sick bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x 2 you really getting down..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot for the nice comments evryone !! i truely appreciate it! :cheesy:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

dude that pedal car is INSANE.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 30 2010, 12:40 PM~19459118
> *dude that pedal car is INSANE.
> *


 :biggrin: thanx dig
i cleared today.. pics another day


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

updates....


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 1 2011, 07:53 PM~19476379
> *updates....
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good J. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 1 2011, 07:53 PM~19476379
> *updates....
> 
> 
> ...


love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz+Jan 1 2011, 05:59 PM~19476414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx homies!! i sppreciate it!! :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thats Sick Jay!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 1 2011, 06:24 PM~19477037
> *Thats Sick Jay!!!
> *


X2 :wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 2 2011, 12:39 AM~19478215
> *X2 :wow: :wow:
> *





x-3 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

64 im workin on...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 5 2011, 10:13 PM~19514777
> *64 im workin on... to send to Vance.
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: REALLY! Wow Jay, you're the phawkin man!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Jan 5 2011, 07:19 PM~19514853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know about that but... thanx homie! i try :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 5 2011, 10:27 PM~19514947
> *:biggrin:    thanx again Pancho
> i dont know about that but... thanx homie! i try  :happysad:
> *



LOL So, do you need my address or do you still have it?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 5 2011, 07:29 PM~19514975
> *LOL So, do you need my address or do you still have it?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 5 2011, 07:24 PM~19514916
> *:wow: REALLY! Wow Jay, you're the phawkin man!! :biggrin:
> *


LOL! way to sneak that in vance! man i just started the same 64 i got in the exchange planning for a green theme! way to beat me to it pink! :biggrin: looks good!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Jan 5 2011, 10:32 PM~19515000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im pretty sure he didnt catch it the first time :roflmao:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

64 lookin sick j likein the paint work


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx fellas!! :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 6 2011, 03:13 AM~19514777
> *64 im workin on...
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx josh!! :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sick work as always Pink.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work as always bro, that pedal car too is sik.


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 5 2011, 07:13 PM~19514777
> *64 im workin on...
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> 64 im workin on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> Sick work as always Pink.


i appreciate it Mike..



> nice work as always bro, that pedal car too is sik.


thanx smiley :cheesy: 


> looking good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


thanx! when we gonna start your 64?



> > 64 im workin on...
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey pink86regal did you ever finish the ls replica of your real ls :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a bad ass 64. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 21 2010, 05:05 PM~18872171
> *i finished the 60 imp....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Always top-notch work goin' on up in here!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin+Jan 8 2011, 10:16 PM~19544547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i appreciate that Tonio.. i try


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 9 2011, 07:20 PM~19549637
> *Always top-notch work goin' on up in here!!!
> *


x2 that red 60 is tight..


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 6 2011, 05:13 AM~19514777
> *64 im workin on...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

rides are lookin FLAWLESS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Kooooo ...... :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx fellas..... did a lil more work

extended and molded uppers, molded lowers,reinforced rearend.... :0 
LT5 vette motor.... :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 11 2011, 10:09 PM~19570005
> *thanx fellas..... did a lil more work
> 
> extended and molded uppers, molded lowers,reinforced rearend.... :0
> ...



Oh DDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN Jayson! :wow: That shit is :wow: no joke bro!! :thumbsup: Nice phawking work!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 11 2011, 07:26 PM~19570207
> *Oh DDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN Jayson! :wow: That shit is :wow: no joke bro!! :thumbsup: Nice phawking work!
> *


:thumbsup: thanx homie!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 11 2011, 10:09 PM~19570005
> *thanx fellas..... did a lil more work
> 
> extended and molded uppers, molded lowers,reinforced rearend.... :0
> ...






them A arms are nasty sick foo!

sick ass work as always J!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 11 2011, 09:09 PM~19570005
> *thanx fellas..... did a lil more work
> 
> extended and molded uppers, molded lowers,reinforced rearend.... :0
> ...


looks sweet!! :0 :wow: nice motor..love then engines.. :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jan 11 2011, 07:41 PM~19570374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanx J!! seeing u with these engines. made me remember i had 2... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 12 2011, 03:09 AM~19570005
> *thanx fellas..... did a lil more work
> 
> extended and molded uppers, molded lowers,reinforced rearend.... :0
> ...


TIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*did some work to my sons pedal car....*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 28 2011, 11:32 PM~19726702
> *did some work to my sons pedal car....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

That's gonna shut 'em _all_ down bro!!


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Damn that pedal car is sick, you do some badass paint.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 28 2011, 08:32 PM~19726702
> *did some work to my sons pedal car....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Pink you have any updates on that green 64 impala :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Pink You have any updates on that green 64 impala :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> *did some work to my sons pedal car....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I just looked at all 98 pages stated since last nite but anyways I gotta say you made me wann step my game up :biggrin:.keep doing your thing J...I just stated my 64 today  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 6 2011, 01:48 PM~19802212
> *I just looked at all 98 pages stated since last nite but anyways I gotta say you made me wann step my game up  :biggrin:.keep doing your thing J...I just stated my 64 today    :biggrin:
> *


thanx Wat!! i started doin this when i was a jit... left it alone for yeeeeeeeeeeeears and got back into it.. :420: :420: <- u know me.... i get in the zone... then i build lol

if u need any help hit me up foo


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 13 2011, 08:31 AM~19856882
> *thanx Wat!! i started doin this when i was a jit... left it alone for yeeeeeeeeeeeears and got back into it..  :420:  :420: <- u know me.... i get in the zone... then i build lol
> 
> if u need any help hit me up foo
> *


LOL i hear :biggrin:I will man


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 28 2011, 09:32 PM~19726702
> *did some work to my sons pedal car....
> 
> 
> ...


look good J


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

well i moved and havent felt like building models. been workin on my 1:1 lately.. anyways i did touch the 64 yesturday and today...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*"Gangsta Green"*

























































still needs alot to finish but....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 9 2011, 10:04 PM~20053949
> *well i moved and havent felt like building models. been workin on my 1:1 lately.. anyways i did touch the 64 yesturday and today...
> *



Pics of it didnt happen. 


hahaha Mofo! How you beat me by half a second?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 9 2011, 09:08 PM~20053963
> *"Gangsta Green"
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro u did a great job. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 9 2011, 08:08 PM~20053963
> *"Gangsta Green"
> 
> 
> ...


Love the gold bro sets it off


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCK THE CADI LOCO, SEND ME THIS ONE :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 9 2011, 07:08 PM~20053963
> *"Gangsta Green"
> 
> 
> ...


64 looks ill jay


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 9 2011, 08:08 PM~20053963
> *"Gangsta Green"
> 
> 
> ...



damn my 64 is commin along real gooooooooooood  :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 9 2011, 07:08 PM~20053963
> *"Gangsta Green"
> 
> 
> ...


diggin it homie looks tight! :wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

you still alive nikka? :dunno:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 26 2011, 12:00 AM~20183423
> *you still alive nikka? :dunno:
> *



he painting like a muhfukka :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 26 2011, 03:41 PM~20186191
> *he painting like a muhfukka  :biggrin:
> *




i seen the stroler :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx everyone for the comments on "Gangsta Green"!!

Jeff im still hea! :biggrin: just been doin ALOOOT of other shit.... havent wanted to even look at models


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 29 2011, 06:35 PM~20212567
> *thanx everyone for the comments on "Gangsta Green"!!
> 
> Jeff im still hea! :biggrin:  just been doin ALOOOT of other shit.... havent wanted to even look at models
> *


 :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 29 2011, 05:35 PM~20212572
> *:wow:
> *



hno:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 29 2011, 08:35 PM~20212567
> *thanx everyone for the comments on "Gangsta Green"!!
> 
> Jeff im still hea! :biggrin:  just been doin ALOOOT of other shit.... havent wanted to even look at models
> *




dont forget about me fool, i got that shit coming in soon! and ima need that


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

sprayed this 39 Kandy lime gold.... body is silver based. lower half is gold based....



these chrome and gold wheels on 520's... or 1301s on vogues...?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow: :wow: killin em! :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 7 2011, 07:33 AM~20281347
> *:wow:  :wow:  killin em!  :0
> *


thanx


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

haven't seen ya in awhile man. Gangsta Green & this bomb look great. 

I vote for the vogues. not as common & the paint will compliment that shit nicely.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 8 2011, 04:51 PM~20293240
> *haven't seen ya in awhile man.  Gangsta Green & this bomb look great.
> 
> I vote for the vogues.  not as common & the paint will compliment that shit nicely.
> ...


X2 good job bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*My son's pedal car & Taylor Tot stroller im doin for him... all paint,gold plating and building done by me...*  








full guts..
















Everything for this is gold plated...
































Majestics plaque'd of course.. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 11 2011, 09:25 PM~20313915
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:run: :run: :run:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: 100 pages :wow: :wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx fellas


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 11 2011, 07:25 PM~20313915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Soo gangsta.....100 pages of pure sickness keep it up jayson


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i appreciate that perro!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a project ive been wanting to do for a looong time...
















all the jambs are already done and first coat of primer is on truck already...








not sure if im goin with the bench seat


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: gonna be sik when done


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 14 2011, 12:17 PM~20338444
> *a project ive been wanting to do for a looong time...
> 
> 
> ...


somethin like "punch 84"?! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work. :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Apr 14 2011, 12:36 PM~20338568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not replica but something just like it :0 :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2011, 12:43 PM~20338615
> *Nice work.  :0
> *


 :cheesy: thanx


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

quit playin and slang some paint homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 14 2011, 03:17 PM~20338444
> *a project ive been wanting to do for a looong time...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Anyupdates


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

yea been puttin alot in the 39 coupe. its foiled, undies,int.. all done. just needa give it final clear then assemble.. :biggrin: the truck got some work done also BUT im taking my time on that project


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 18 2011, 09:59 PM~20368167
> *yea been puttin alot in the 39 coupe. its foiled, undies,int.. all done. just needa give it final clear then assemble.. :biggrin:  the truck got some work done also BUT im taking my time on that project
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*"Solid Gold"* is pretty much done. just needs small xterior shit. will have completed camera pics... this is from my phone


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

That's a killer build! Nice!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Solid gold is lookin nice Jay :thumbsup: don't forget the outside shots :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IceMan555+Apr 20 2011, 08:36 PM~20385645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx Pancho! sure will take em...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

1rst finished model in months...

*"Solid Gold"*


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit that thing is bright as hell! i need me some :nicoderm:... shit looks bad ass man!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 21 2011, 01:25 PM~20390093
> *shit that thing is bright as hell!  i need me some  :nicoderm:...  shit looks bad ass man!
> *


 :biggrin: thanx bri


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 21 2011, 11:42 AM~20388344
> *1rst finished model in months...
> 
> "Solid Gold"
> ...




you better get some better lights when you snap pics for a text lol, that shit looked green lastnight lol


but the shit looks real good mayne :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn thats bright! I like that.... Great choice in color and the spokes look good on it...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Apr 21 2011, 02:00 PM~20390303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: i like bright! lol thanx for the comments


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 21 2011, 08:42 AM~20388344
> *1rst finished model in months...
> 
> "Solid Gold"
> ...


ñoo, te mandaste papo, looks good.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 21 2011, 02:13 PM~20390423
> *ñoo, te mandaste papo, looks good.
> *



lol the miami "cubichi" came out of u! thanx dawg, i appreciate it


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

nice !


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 14 2008, 09:23 AM~10652996
> *BIG LOTS  63
> 
> 
> ...



Nice detail work with the pinstripes


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

that "solid gold" is nice as hell bro!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homies!
here's 2 oldies on the table.. did some work to the 442.. its gettin there... :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

gonna do some leafind and some pink fadded patterns on this.....
















yes undies,bumpers and whole front header panel (for the bezels& grill) was chromed...!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a miami style regal imma build...wanting to build this for a while.. got the kit today. cut the trunk out and did the trims for the vinyl top..
plans.. kandy brandywine, burgandy guts and top, cowl hood etc... :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 25 2011, 08:45 PM~20418382
> *a miami style regal imma build...wanting to build this for a while.. got the kit today. cut the trunk out and did the trims for the vinyl top..
> plans.. kandy brandywine, burgandy guts and top, cowl hood etc... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I can dig it!! You're gonna make me get back to work on MY Regal!! Glad to see you back at the bench!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*"Gangsta Green"*


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 2 2011, 08:18 PM~20470537
> *"Gangsta Green"
> 
> 
> ...



thats pretty legit homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

GOOD STUFF IN HERE


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

[

GANSTA IS NICE BRO


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx fellas!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Pure sikness bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

X2.... sick work bro...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models+May 3 2011, 01:38 PM~20476372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

future builds i wanna do.. love these cars!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

POST THE 6 UP


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 4 2011, 07:33 PM~20486370
> *POST THE 6 UP
> *



tomorrow... when i start the base colors... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 4 2011, 08:34 PM~20486384
> *tomorrow... when i start the base colors... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 4 2011, 10:28 PM~20486319
> *future builds i wanna do.. love these cars!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*Eddie's 66.... * in a lil while imma go buy some tape and start some patterns....  this is goin kandy turqouise..








shaved firewall & dashtop.. so already know its gonna have some paint work there also...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 5 2011, 11:37 AM~20489609
> *Eddie's 66....  in a lil while imma go buy some tape and start some patterns....    this is goin kandy turqouise..
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Damn Jay!! 66 is lookin good bro! Is that one of Sr.'s 66 boots? Liking this!

I been wanting to do a similar builds!! Get movin on them! :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 5 2011, 09:37 AM~20489609
> *Eddie's 66....  in a lil while imma go buy some tape and start some patterns....    this is goin kandy turqouise..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: MY ***** :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 5 2011, 07:37 AM~20489609
> *Eddie's 66....  in a lil while imma go buy some tape and start some patterns....    this is goin kandy turqouise..
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :wow: :0


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 5 2011, 08:37 AM~20489609
> *Eddie's 66....  in a lil while imma go buy some tape and start some patterns....    this is goin kandy turqouise..
> 
> 
> ...


lokking good homie nice builds! :wow: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

sick builds jay keep 'em comeing homie


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 5 2011, 09:37 AM~20489609
> *Eddie's 66....  in a lil while imma go buy some tape and start some patterns....    this is goin kandy turqouise..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:fool2:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 5 2011, 04:37 PM~20489609
> *Eddie's 66....  in a lil while imma go buy some tape and start some patterns....    this is goin kandy turqouise..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 5 2011, 10:37 AM~20489609
> *Eddie's 66....  in a lil while imma go buy some tape and start some patterns....    this is goin kandy turqouise..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 5 2011, 08:37 AM~20489609
> *Eddie's 66....  in a lil while imma go buy some tape and start some patterns....    this is goin kandy turqouise..
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx fellas...!

here is some updates.... sides still need some more taping.. i havent really patterned a model in a while...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Those tape patterns look sick by themselves !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 12 2011, 06:16 AM~20536215
> *Those tape patterns look sick by themselves !
> *


thanx trend!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :h5: looks good so far Jay :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

im very interested to see the progress and outcome of this car!!!

looks deadly as is! and im sure itll look even better when its done! :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 12 2011, 07:11 AM~20536464
> *:wow: :wow: :h5: looks good so far Jay :thumbsup:
> *


thanx P! Eddie & I, talked about doin a "Kandy & Chrome" (painter) style patterns.. models are so small i always have a hard time immating a style...



> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 12 2011, 08:49 AM~20536950
> *im very interested to see the progress and outcome of this car!!!
> looks deadly as is! and im sure itll look even better when its done!  :cheesy:
> *



lol u aint the only one!!! :uh: :roflmao: 
thanx bro!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 12 2011, 08:25 AM~20537125
> *thanx P! Eddie & I, talked about doin a "Kandy & Chrome" (painter) style patterns.. models are so small i always have a hard time immating a style...
> *


:yes: he's one of my favorite painters I looked at a lot of his stuff while doing the wagon :cheesy:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

So you guys are using the regular blue painters tape for patterns? I always thought that the lime green tape was for graphics. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 12 2011, 06:37 AM~20536087
> *thanx fellas...!
> 
> here is some updates.... sides still need some more taping.. i havent really patterned a model in a while...
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 16 2011, 11:11 AM~20563046
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


  i aint sleep! u'll just have pics a lil farther along lol :biggrin: 
after a lil more color...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

some more work on.....
*"Teal Appeal 66"*








































these pics was with no clear.....
I threw on a coat of clear.... imma let it sit for a few days,wetsand and add some more work..... u get the drill  :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sick paint work as always j


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 19 2011, 07:40 AM~20584895
> *some more work on.....
> "Teal Appeal 66"
> 
> ...


 :wow: :fool2: 
SIK BRO


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 19 2011, 07:40 AM~20584895
> *some more work on.....
> "Teal Appeal 66"
> 
> ...


 :0 LOOKING GOOD PINK86 REGAL.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Insane....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Fuck I Just skeeted on myself! This mofo is gonna look hard on my shelf! Thanks loco!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx fellas!!! i appreciate the comments. Eddie im glad u like it loco


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: 66 is lookin nice Jay them fades are lookin good too :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that is some sick work!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> some more work on.....
> *"Teal Appeal 66"*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

2066/DSC04671.jpg[/img]
































these pics was with no clear.....
I threw on a coat of clear.... imma let it sit for a few days,wetsand and add some more work..... u get the drill  :biggrin:
[/quote]

very nice work :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 19 2011, 08:40 AM~20584895
> *some more work on.....
> "Teal Appeal 66"
> 
> ...


Damn sick ass paint job! :wow: :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Make no mistake, this '66 is off the charts !


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

x-2 , paintwork is off the chain homie!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx everyone! i really appreciate, it as always.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 19 2011, 11:40 AM~20584895
> *some more work on.....
> "Teal Appeal 66"
> 
> ...



:0 You always come up with some sick shit Jay! Nice work bro!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Tu sabes jay soo fuckin sick probably my favorite paint out right now but I just can't get into skirts on 65 66


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

They come off loco! Cheow!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+May 19 2011, 07:20 PM~20589136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 19 2011, 08:40 AM~20584895
> *some more work on.....
> "Teal Appeal 66"
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lol another project......

wanna start this but got no cruiser skirts for her.... goin kandy red with pearl white roof and rear fins... :happysad:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lil bit of work on the 66... 
kandy belly masked off...sick pearl nail poish teal for the frame to make the chrome undies pop!








:biggrin: 
shaved firewall and dashtop....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

the 66 vert is supper bad.. no matter how you slice it..  
really great work going down..


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 24 2011, 06:56 PM~20622034
> *lil bit of work on the 66...
> kandy belly masked off...sick pearl nail poish teal for the frame to make the chrome undies pop!
> 
> ...


THIS SHIT IS LOOKING BAD BROTHA.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 25 2011, 01:26 PM~20626006
> *THIS SHIT IS LOOKING BAD BROTHA.
> *


x2 
let me know when u wanna let it go :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+May 24 2011, 09:45 PM~20623011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank u! but this is Marinate's 66 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

one of the things, ive been up to...
my sons stroller finally done... (well eventually imma get it striped)
when i first got it..








to this... all paint & gold plating done by ME...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

havent been on this thread in a hot minute... recently started messin with some models again... this project isnt what u normally see me build but i wanna do this up... i wanna maybe a mutli color graphics paintjob... bright yellows,blues,lime green ... loud truckin style paint.... any suggestions?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

foiled this elco.... wanna finish this up,....


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Scur-rape-init said:


> :0 You always come up with some sick shit Jay! Nice work bro!


way tight bro....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Looking good homie!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

PINK86REGAL said:


> havent been on this thread in a hot minute... recently started messin with some models again... this project isnt what u normally see me build but i wanna do this up... i wanna maybe a mutli color graphics paintjob... bright yellows,blues,lime green ... loud truckin style paint.... any suggestions?


Looks great so far; nice wheels too! :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

PINK86REGAL said:


> havent been on this thread in a hot minute... recently started messin with some models again... this project isnt what u normally see me build but i wanna do this up... i wanna maybe a mutli color graphics paintjob... bright yellows,blues,lime green ... loud truckin style paint.... any suggestions?


Blue and green sounds good. Maybe some side graphics/patterns. ???????


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

PINK86REGAL said:


> havent been on this thread in a hot minute... recently started messin with some models again... this project isnt what u normally see me build but i wanna do this up... i wanna maybe a mutli color graphics paintjob... bright yellows,blues,lime green ... loud truckin style paint.... any suggestions?


blue with green tribal flames, purple stripe.....or orange with pink tribals and a red stripe?! i like those wheels...where'd yah get em?!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

here is the elco *almost* done...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cant wait til its under my xmas tree 
and i got your pm yeah thats cool no worries


PINK86REGAL said:


> here is the elco *almost* done...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

DAMN MAWFAWQA! Elco is SIKK! Lovin the plumbing to them pescos! Paint is sikk! You know! On the stepside, I think you should do something like this:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice work as always. I agree with Scurapeinit.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx ppl!! and scurape & mike thats the paint job i wanna do on the stepside


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

My dowg is back!!!!!!!!sick shit fam


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx wats


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That Elky is beautiful homie ! Keep us posted on that truck !


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

PINK86REGAL said:


> thanx wats


Anytime homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> That Elky is beautiful homie ! Keep us posted on that truck !


thanx trend!! i'll keep u posted BUT i need a damn airbrush compressor now.. lol mines took a shit.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn it man


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

PINK86REGAL said:


> foiled this elco.... wanna finish this up,....


clean looks good


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

been a minute......

got the itch!! took out a 62 and did some work to it...









simple clean guts..








undies....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Good to see u back at it too. 62 looks good.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Smallz said:


> Good to see u back at it too. 62 looks good.


thanx smallz! same to you homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work man....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx bro:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

duece looks good!! welcome back!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

HELL yeah.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

dANG i SEE YOU AIN'T LOST A THANG ! tHAT DEUCE IS SWEET .............. KEEP US POSTED HOMIE !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx guys for the nice words! more to come


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

deuce is on point homie! good to see you back.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

x-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

That 62 is looking good :thumbsup: any updates on that El Camino?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: :wow: :h5:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanx fellas! 
@sneeky... Jeral owns the elco now


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

PINK86REGAL said:


> been a minute......
> 
> got the itch!! took out a 62 and did some work to it...
> 
> ...


OMG this deuce goes hard! the chrome/gold you got goin on, I'm loving it! Alclad? Yellowkandy, Plated, or foiled? Or a lil bit of erthang? those lower a-arms look great!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Lowridingmike said:


> OMG this deuce goes hard! the chrome/gold you got goin on, I'm loving it! Alclad? Yellowkandy, Plated, or foiled? Or a lil bit of erthang? those lower a-arms look great!


I appreciate it! Frnt arms r plated, the other gold if foil & rear end is a chrome one off a donk kit


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*I'm glad to see you back at the bench Jay!* :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

PINK86REGAL said:


> I appreciate it! Frnt arms r plated, the other gold if foil & rear end is a chrome one off a donk kit


The only decent parts off the donk kits are the rear ends....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a Duece i did....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a 41 im doin....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

PINK86REGAL said:


> a Duece i did....



looks good bro.. love the gold


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn! Puttin in some work in here bro! Sick!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

PINK86REGAL said:


> a Duece i did....


thats nice bro!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Bro this duece is sweeet !!!!!!!*


PINK86REGAL said:


> a Duece i did....


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks good homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

62looks clean homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanx fellas I appreciate it


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

41 Almost done.....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*"That Purp" *41 chevy FINALLY done.....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats a sweet trokito homie ! Love that Kolor !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homie


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nicely done!!! Love the set-up


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That came out good man.


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

SICK ! :h5:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

PINK86REGAL said:


> *"That Purp" *41 chevy FINALLY done.....


That ended up just plain sweet!Nice Trokita:thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot fellas! i appreciate it... pics of other stuff im workin on comin soon


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*Brandywine Regal...*
*























*


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Clean


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

THANX VIC


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

updated regal pics... foiled,recleared and top painted. need to finish the motor and trunk setup


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

PINK86REGAL said:


> *Brandywine Regal...*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass color!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I dont like that car. But over all looks good.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

few cars for sale....
41 chevy...








60 imp HT








70 imp









*ALOT OF PICS & DETAILS ON MY PAGE...
*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/39-m...309635-pink86regals-model-4sale-thread-2.html


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Nice cars, in that regal is that a roly rozay g-body bench seat? Looks good!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds lookin tight homie much props


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

REGAL IS PRETTY MUCH DONE..
























Stereo.. 








big block w/ highrise intake..








guts...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Lowridingmike said:


> Nice cars, in that regal is that a roly rozay g-body bench seat? Looks good!


thanx and yes it is. my boy makes them



pina's LRM replica said:


> Builds lookin tight homie much props


thank you


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sick shit.. that 60 and that truck are bad ass too..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Hydrohype said:


> sick shit.. that 60 and that truck are bad ass too..


thanx Markie


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

PINK86REGAL said:


> REGAL IS PRETTY MUCH DONE..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My kind of regal rite here :wow: clean build jay :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanx Pancho! U know we got the same style. Lowriders are #1 but got love for clean big rim rides.. Got another big rim regal & 71 caprice comin soon


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice regal build! it that hood the resin one from ebay?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

few cars for sale....
41 chevy...








60 imp HT








70 imp









*ALOT OF PICS & DETAILS ON MY PAGE...
*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/39-m...309635-pink86regals-model-4sale-thread-2.html


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Lac i just did...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

PINK86REGAL said:


> one of the things, ive been up to...
> my sons stroller finally done... (well eventually imma get it striped)
> when i first got it..
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: THATS BAD !!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Where you been at


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx! lost interest and hadnt touch shit in a while. just been working and spending time with my kids


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

PINK86REGAL said:


> Lac i just did...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

PINK86REGAL said:


> Lac i just did...


bad ass!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Beauty !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

PINK86REGAL said:


> Lac i just did...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i appreciate it fellas. feels nice to finish one lol


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

PINK86REGAL said:


> i appreciate it fellas. feels nice to finish one lol


I need to know that feeling soon too


----------



## God11 (Dec 30, 2012)

PINK86REGAL said:


> BIG LOTS 63


hello im new to this. but i was jw what do you use to lift up you model like that to make it look like it has hydrolics. like i said im just starting out building model cars im going to be building a 61 impala


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice LAC!! you should enter it in the new years day show off?!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

FOILED T HE 71...
<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/713cf.jpg/'><img src='http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/8821/713cf.jpg' border='0'/></a><br>Uploaded with <a target='_blank' href='http://imageshack.us'>ImageShack.us</a>


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/8821/713cf.jpg


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

PHOTOBUCKET DOESNT WORK FOR ME ANYMORE AND I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST PICS IF IT AINT THROUGH THERE


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

got some color on the vert regal


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

PINK86REGAL said:


>


This is bad ass


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

That gold 63 is clean much props


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Big lots 63....did u score em when they were goin for $5 at big lots?

Mine had the chevelle wagons, donk cadis and 96 impalas...picked up a couple. But now i wish i woulda bought em all:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

COAST2COAST said:


> Big lots 63....did u score em when they were goin for $5 at big lots?
> 
> Mine had the chevelle wagons, donk cadis and 96 impalas...picked up a couple. But now i wish i woulda bought em all:biggrin:


lol maaan i wish they still had em!! my big lots had chevelles,wagons,caprice,caddy's and 63's i bought alot of caddy's and 63's. built a few,sold alot of them or traded them out... i still sometimes go into big lots hoping they'll have again lol


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

COAST2COAST said:


> This is bad ass


thank you. i still got alot to do but this 71 coming along slowly


pina's LRM replica said:


> That gold 63 is clean much props


thanx homie that was years back


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DAT LAC IS A MONSTER TINGO @ TO THE NEW GOD11 LIKE DAT GOLD 63 BRO @ PINK86REGAL I SEE U COMEN


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Cleared the 71...








Got some tires on the forgiatos


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm digging this


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lil work to the regal...


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Diggin that regal.....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:
Very nice...im dign the lockup:yes:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

LAC FOR SALE...PM ME. REAL CLEAN AND DETAILED.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin good builds coming along clean homie


----------



## Californiaa13 (May 22, 2013)

Got any more models for sale?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

PINK86REGAL said:


> LAC FOR SALE...PM ME. REAL CLEAN AND DETAILED.


love that caddy!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

that is a super clean build!!!! not really a caddy man but i like it!


----------

